#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Speakers Corner >  >  The Reign of King Charles III begins

## S Landreth

Too soon? It’s not like she’s still warm.

As I understand, he’s a little more outspoken than his mother.

Maybe reduce the Royal footprint? The cost must be enormous.

Maybe encourage/promote some of his many interests?

We’ll find out soon enough.

Sorry for his loss. I do wish him good luck

----------


## nidhogg

Lets hope he has a better reign than Charles I and II had.

----------


## tomcat

...one possible kingly concern is that he'll be forgotten before she is...

----------


## malmomike77

^ i don't think he's a narcissist, his brother Andy is.

----------


## Iceman123

> ^ i don't think he's a narcissist, his brother Andy is.


Being a narcissist would be the least of Charles’s faults. He was mates with Jimmy Seville and worshipped his uncle Mountbatten, a raging pedo who made Epstein look like an altar boy.
A tree hugging weirdo, what kind of arseholes support Charles for king.

----------


## cyrille

Let's call the whole thing off.

I see iceprick123 is trolling like he's related to can123.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## malmomike77

> Being a narcissist would be the least of Charles’s faults. He was mates with Jimmy Seville and worshipped his uncle Mountbatten, a raging pedo who made Epstein look like an altar boy.
> A tree hugging weirdo, what kind of arseholes support Charles for king.


You mean the Queen produced children who've lived off her fame and fortune, imagine producing vacuous progeny who's lifestyle is all about fame, all that wasted time and effort hoping they'd grow up.

----------


## DrWilly

> You mean the Queen produced children who've lived off her fame and fortune, imagine producing vacuous progeny who's lifestyle is all about fame, all that wasted time and effort hoping they'd grow up.



 :rofl:    Harsh!

----------


## bsnub

> Let's call the whole thing off.
> 
> I see iceprick123 is trolling like he's related to can123.


You could be on to something there. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## Iceman123

> You mean the Queen produced children who've lived off her fame and fortune, imagine producing vacuous progeny who's lifestyle is all about fame, all that wasted time and effort hoping they'd grow up.


That was quite funny, I’ll pay that one.
totally inaccurate but still witty
 :Smile:

----------


## Edmond

Tough having a self-made millionaire as offspring.  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

> You mean the Queen produced children who've lived off her fame and fortune, imagine producing vacuous progeny who's lifestyle is all about fame, all that wasted time and effort hoping they'd grow up.


Ooooh!

----------


## Joe 90

Tbf it should be Richard lll ancestors at the palace but he was bludgeoned to death and dumped in a Leicester car park.

----------


## S Landreth

A warm welcome. Maybe too warm.  :Smile: 

Hes going to need tighter security. Watch at about 8:55 into the video

----------


## cyrille

Do fuck off, you vacuous seppo prick.

----------


## hallelujah

> Do fuck off, you vacuous seppo prick.


I have to say that I was most amused to see Landreth's first post asking how the royals might reduce their "footprint" while he was no doubt sat in some hotel room in Thailand after completing yet another plane journey.

He's having a fucking laugh, isn't he?!??!??!??!

----------


## Joe 90

> He's having a fucking laugh, isn't he?!??!??!??!


Gotta be trolling, unless he's another American jealous of our history, culture, food and monarchy. 

FWIW you can have Randy Andy and the majority of them wasters. 

Keep William as king  and Kate  & co.

The rest can fvck off with Harry stateside and let them fend for themselves.

----------


## hallelujah

There'll be thousands of Americans in London for the funeral; they probably spend more than any other country in the world supporting the UK (often to see the home of the Royal Family) via tourism.

Just spend 5 minutes outside Buckingham Palace any day of the week for proof of that.

----------


## Joe 90

There's 32 parasites on this family tree with round the clock Royal protection costing tens of millions of tax payers money every year...

----------


## hallelujah

*What does paying the royals cost British taxpayers?*

_"Out of pocket? Honestly, not much—collectively, that is. In 2018, it cost each average British taxpayer about 65 pence a year, according to Fast Company. So less than a dollar. Even with the cost spiking by 41 percent in 2019, per Business Insider, the individual taxpayer still pays cup-of-coffee money. An artisanal, organic cup of coffee."_

I'm neither pro royal nor anti royal, but they bring in a ridiculous amount of money each year in terms of tourism (see that Fast Company link above). Be anywhere in the world on Monday 19th and I guarantee her funeral will be the headline show on the telly.

----------


## Joe 90

> There'll be thousands of Americans in London for the funeral; they probably spend more than any other country in the world on the royal family.
> 
> Just spend 5 minutes outside Buckingham Palace any day of the week for proof of that.


Indeed, that's after they've been to Sids cafe for a belly busting full English with extra baked beans.
But alas no tea just coffee, that really would be one step beyond  :UK:

----------


## Bonecollector

> Tbf it should be Richard lll ancestors at the palace but he was bludgeoned to death and dumped in a Leicester car park.


Wasn't it a Tesco car park as well? not even Sparks poor sod.

----------


## Joe 90

https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/640/mc...ichardcomp.jpg


The rightful king and queen of England?



Time for wingnut and his slapper to step aside or get it in the nut, preferably in an Aldi carpark!
 :UK:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Charles isn't personable like the Queen. The Queen also was very intelligent in that she knew what was going on not just in Britain, but in all the Commonwealth countries. Charles cares about the environment, but not sure he will ever be as personable like the Queen in international affairs.  Wish him the best! He probably won't be around that long, and then his son will take his place.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> The rest can fvck off with Harry stateside and let them fend for themselves.


Hmm, I believe that is what they wanted anyway.

----------


## S Landreth

Nice speech - King Charles III addresses the nation for the first time


 
Let me see if I can address everyones concerns.

About trolling. Not at all. In fact yesterday mid-afternoon I had Bloomberg on the TV listening to coverage on the markets and how the US market would open when I heard the title to this thread.

I thought a thread on the King might be nice to add here at TD. I knew about some of King Charles III interests but looked deeper into it and he is the one that was contemplating reducing the Royal footprint. He is now in a position where he can bring more awareness to what he believes should be addressed. I hope hell continue (to be outspoken).

About jealousy. Dont have a jealous bone in my body. Never have on any subject. Never will.

To cyrille. Sit back and enjoy what hopefully will be a long ride.

----------


## Joe 90

^
 :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrWilly

> Keep William as king  and Kate  & co.
> .



Thats not how a monarchy works.

----------


## Joe 90

> That’s not how a monarchy works.


No shite Sherlock!

The rest of them....off with their heads :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panama hat

> off with their heads


THAT'S how a real monarchy works!!!  :Smile:

----------


## DrWilly

> No shite Sherlock!
> 
> The rest of them....off with their heads



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## russellsimpson

> To cyrille. Sit back and enjoy what hopefully will be a long ride.


As I listened to the speech I was thinking along those same lines. I was thinking "damn, even Cy is going to finds it hard to find that speech far off from perfection.( albeit the from the wrong party). First class Charles, an excellent speech in all respects.

----------


## Iceman123

^
Couple of months further training on how to use Lizzie’s scissors and he will be good to go.

----------


## Joe 90

> ^
> Couple of months further training on how to use Lizzie’s scissors and he will be good to go.


 :smiley laughing: 
And that's just on the nether regions.

Shame he couldn't utilise the edward scissorhands on this close family friend...

----------


## tomcat

...I guess the corgis will be replaced with a more suitable palace hound:

----------


## tomcat

Artist formerly known as Prince...

----------


## Troy

> Nice speech - King Charles III addresses the nation for the first time


Agreed, a good speech and well presented under the circumstances. King Charles also got a very warm reception outside Buckingham Palace.

----------


## S Landreth

Charles to be proclaimed King at St Jamess Palace on Saturday

Charles will be formally proclaimed King at a historic Accession Council in an ancient ceremony at St Jamess Palace on Saturday, it has been announced.

The accession council will be followed by the principal proclamation, the first public proclamation of the new sovereign, held at 11am. It is traditionally read by the Garter King of Arms in the open air to a trumpet fanfare from the Friary Court balcony at St Jamess, with gun salutes fired in Hyde Park and at the Tower of London.

A second proclamation at the Royal Exchange in the City of London will be read one hour later, at noon. Separate proclamations will be read in Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland at noon on Sunday.

For the first time, the accession council will be televised.

During the ceremony, Charles will make a declaration and swear and sign an oath in the presence of privy counsellors, expected to include Camilla, the new Queen, and William, now the Duke of Cornwall and Cambridge.

In recognition of the new sovereign, flags will be flown at full mast from the time of the first proclamation until after one hour after the proclamations in the other nations, before being lowered once more to half-mast.

Charles automatically became King on his mothers death, and traditionally an accession council is convened within 24 hours of a sovereigns death. But the late announcement of the Queens death meant there was insufficient time to organise it for Friday.

Historically, the entire privy council  the oldest legislative assembly still functioning in the UK and dating from Norman times  would be summoned to oversee the formal proclamation of a new sovereign.

However, with the number of privy counsellors standing at more than 700  comprising mostly former and current politicians  restrictions have been put in place. About 200 will be summoned, with a ballot for the few remaining seats conducted.

The accession council must take place before parliament meets, and parliament should meet as soon as practicable after the death of a sovereign.

The King will be not present for the first part of the ceremony, which is presided over by the lord president of the council, who has ministerial responsibility for the privy council office.

Penny Mordaunt was appointed to that role by Liz Truss, though she has yet to be declared lord president at a privy council meeting because the event was postponed on Wednesday when the Queen was advised by doctors to rest.

The chosen privy counsellors first gather without the King to proclaim him sovereign, joined by great officers of state, the lord mayor and city civic party, realm high commissioners and some senior civil servants, and expected to include Camilla and William, who are already privy counsellors.

The death of the sovereign is announced, and the text of the accession proclamation is read aloud. This will include Charless title of King Charles III.

A platform party, comprising Camilla, William, the archbishop of Canterbury, the lord chancellor, the archbishop of York, the prime minister, the lord privy seal, the lord great chamberlain, the earl marshal and the lord president, then sign the proclamation.

It is only then that Charles enters to hold his first privy council. He will make a personal declaration about the death of the Queen, and then read and sign an oath to preserve the Church of Scotland, necessary because in Scotland there is a division of powers between church and state. Another oath, the accession declaration, to maintain the Protestant succession, is normally made several months later at the state opening of parliament.

Other business will be dealt with, including the use of the seals, to facilitate the continuity of government. Privy counsellors will sign the proclamation as they leave.

The official record of proceedings will be published in a special supplement to the London Gazette.

----------


## David48atTD

> Artist formerly known as Prince...


Out of Greens ... made me smile

----------


## hallelujah

> Agreed, a good speech and well presented under the circumstances. King Charles also got a very warm reception outside Buckingham Palace.


He called his mum maMAR and his dad paPAR.

I know they're the toffs of toffs, but who on earth speaks like that?!??!??!?

----------


## malmomike77

> but who on earth speaks like that


A quandary for norvern folk, generations of waiting for dah to get home pissed from the pub to beat his wife before the kids got tea  :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> A quandary for norvern folk, generations of waiting for dah to get home pissed from the pub to beat his wife before the kids got tea


Yeah well, at least it takes us more than 2 pints, you babycham-drinking wankers.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

I stayed through the 2nd proclamation. Considering they haven’t had to do this exercise in 70 years, everything went smoothly. Again, King Charles III did very well.


 
From the BBC……

Charles formally confirmed as king in ceremony televised for the first time

Making his own declaration, the King said it was his "most sorrowful duty" to announce to the death of his mother.

He said: "I know how deeply you, the entire nation, and I think I may say the whole world, sympathise with me in the irreparable loss we've all suffered.

"It is the greatest consolation to me to know the sympathy expressed by so many to my sister and brothers."

----------


## hallelujah

> I stayed through the 2nd proclamation. Considering they havent had to do this exercise in 70 years, everything went smoothly. Again, King Charles III did very well.



I thought the same. I also wondered how many times they'd rehearsed it in previous years. 

That would be a bit weird, wouldn't it, rehearsing for your own mum's funeral?

----------


## katie23

^It's a rumour that Richard III offed his nephews (sons of Edward IV <?>) who were imprisoned in the tower. However, there are also rumours that it may have been Margaret Beaufort (sp?), mother of Henry VII, who may have ordered the killing. I think there were bones found in the Tower but the present Royal Family don't want to give DNA samples.

Remembered that ^ from watching The White Queen, White Princess & Spanish Princess. I like historical dramas. Heh.  :Smile: 

Question for the Brits: will William get his own investiture/ ceremony as Prince of Wales? Charles did. (Remembered that from The Crown.  :Smile: ) Props to Charles (then) for doing the speech in the Welsh language.

Yeah, I know that those are all fictionalised dramas, but they contain bits of truth.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III declaration and oath to the Accession Council during his proclamation

_"It is my most sorrowful duty to announce to you the death of my beloved mother, the Queen._

_I know how deeply you and the entire nation, and I think I may say the whole world, sympathise with me into the irreparable loss we have all suffered._

_It is the greatest consolation to me to know of the sympathy expressed by so many to my sisters and brothers and that such overwhelming affection and support should be extended to our whole family in our loss._

_To all of us as a family, as to this kingdom, and the wider family of nations of which it is a part, my mother gave an example of lifelong love and of selfless service._

_My mother's reign was unequalled in its duration, its dedication and its devotion._

_Even as we grieve, we give thanks for this most faithful life._

_I am deeply aware of this great inheritance and of the duties and heavy responsibilities of sovereignty which have now passed to me._

_In taking up these responsibilities, I shall strive to follow the inspiring example I have been set in upholding constitutional government and to seek the peace, harmony and prosperity of the peoples of these islands and of the Commonwealth realms and territories throughout the world._

_In this purpose, I know that I shall be upheld by the affection and loyalty of the peoples whose sovereign I have been called upon to be and that in the discharge of these duties, I will be guided by the counsel of their elected parliaments._

_In all this, I am profoundly encouraged by the constant support of my beloved wife._

_I take this opportunity to confirm my willingness and intention to continue the tradition of surrendering the hereditary revenues including the crown estate to my government for the benefit of all in return for the sovereign grant which supports the official duties as head of state and head of nations._

_And in carrying out the heavy task that has been laid upon me, and to which I now dedicate what remains to me of my life, I pray for the guidance and help of Almighty God."_

___________




> I thought the same. I also wondered how many times they'd rehearsed it in previous years. 
> 
> That would be a bit weird, wouldn't it, rehearsing for your own mum's funeral?


I would think they would have had a few historians guiding them and I have no doubt that there were motion pictures taken for the archives that they all could have studied. But still,…….everything went off without a hitch.

Good to see his boys back

----------


## Iceman123

It’s early days, Charlie looks to be managing to slither into position without too much kickback at this stage. Everyone showing a bit of decorum.

Don’t worry within a few weeks the gutter press shall begin their assault - all the shit will be dredged up Diana/Camilla, Jimmy Saville, Mountbatten etc
his days as king are numbered. 

Off with his head.

----------


## Joe 90

^ I concur!

William and Kate need to step up and restore the peoples faith in this outdated constitution!!

----------


## DrWilly

> ^ I concur!
> 
> William and Kate need to step up and be proper Royals!!


You really don't understand the monarchy much, do you?

----------


## bsnub

> You really don't understand the monarchy much, do you?


It is almost 2am there, and he is at the bottom of his bottle of rotgut. 

Drunk food thread pics incoming. 

 :rofl:

----------


## DrWilly

> It is almost 2am there, and he is at the bottom of his bottle of rotgut. 
> 
> Drunk food thread pics incoming.



I did notice that.

----------


## panama hat

> Don’t worry within a few weeks the gutter press shall begin their assault - all the shit will be dredged up Diana/Camilla, Jimmy Saville, Mountbatten etc
> his days as king are numbered.
> 
> Off with his head.


It's nice seeing the soap-dodgers eating their young

----------


## cyrille

You're basing that on iceprick's vacuous trolling? 


Ohhh  Kaaaaay....

----------


## Switch

King Charles III has made a sensible start to his reign as monarch, signaling his wish to continue the stability and consistency that has prevailed during his late mothers reign. He has eschewed the foibles of architecture and plant communication in favour of his son William, along with the titles and responsibilities of PoW and Duke of Cornwall.

It is interesting that, in spite of her tradition based historical imperatives, the outgoing monarch has presided over the gradual modernization of the monarchy.

Should Charles III abandon those principles of stability, what are the choices? The alternative is to install a President, (Blair or Major anyone?) Perhaps the republicans wish to undermine the monarchy, and support the contemporary trend to emasculate the population, undermine the family and destroy history, by removing statues to Brunel, Wilberforce et al?

The Royals would live on, revered by some and reviled by others. It continues today in other European countries. Do republicans wish to put them in a council house, and see them flaunt their undoubted wealth, just like so many benefit claimants continue to do?

Much of the wealth attributed to the Royal family is in fact property held by a trust which the government benefits from. Is that be dissolved and shared also? Would we be better off without all that property and parkland in private hands? Where would all those tourists and cameras go, with their tourist dollars?

I suspect that any petty jealousies held by UK citizens would soon evaporate, when faced with the alternative. The Queen had incredible experience as nominal head of state. At weekly sessions with Prime Ministers, limited by their experience of national and international affairs. She could always offer sound advice, if not direction for those charged with governing the country.

On the face of it, the monarchy may be seen as archaic, but it still performs limited functions of considerable value to a country so rich in history. If it is to be dismantled, at least consider the alternatives before reoving a cherished and worthy system, especially when the prospects for democracy itself are so poorly aligned by current events.

----------


## malmomike77

> Yeah well, at least it takes us more than 2 pints, you babycham-drinking wankers.


Pffft, snowballs

----------


## S Landreth

Tradition vs Redundancy

Of course some traditions are unspeakable and should be outlawed.
 
 
However, in the case below it is acceptable, even if a bit redundant.


King Charles III: Proclamations held in north-west England

Ceremonies marking the accession of King Charles III have been held across north-west England.

The new monarch was formally proclaimed as King at a ceremony at St James's Palace in London on Saturday.

Regional proclamations, which follow the national event, were held in Preston, Liverpool and Manchester among other locations.

Charles, the former Prince of Wales, became the monarch after the death of Queen Elizabeth II on Thursday.

His new position was formally confirmed at a ceremony on Saturday.

Proclamations are a historic tradition, dating back to when they would be the first occasion when people around the country would hear about the accession of a new monarch.

A spokesman for Manchester City Council said they were "still an opportunity to come together and reflect on an historic moment".

Hundreds of spectators turned out for the event in Preston, with one attendee telling BBC North West Tonight: "This week has been quite immense.

"I want to show my respect to King Charles III - I think he's going to be a very good King - and also I'm here because of the Queen."

Another crowd member, called Derek, said: "The royalty is still very well thought of and something like this will strengthen it even more."

Another participant added: "I think people want to be part of it and this is just our little bit of it.

"She was the Duke of Lancaster and [the King] is now the Duke of Lancaster so there is lots of historical stuff connected to Lancashire so it's good to be here."

The Duchy of Lancaster manages various investments to provide income for the monarch. It has historically been associated with the area covering present-day Lancashire, Greater Manchester and Merseyside.

Proclamations read out in Commonwealth countries  as it happened | King Charles III | The Guardian

----------


## S Landreth

As expected, another nice speech

King Charles III addresses UK Parliament for 1st time




King Charles III promises to follow Queen's selfless duty

Full text:

My lords and members of the House of Commons:

I am deeply grateful for the addresses of condolence by the House of Lords and the House of Commons, which so touchingly encompass what our late sovereign, my beloved mother the queen, meant to us all. As Shakespeare says of the earlier Queen Elizabeth, she was “a pattern to all princes living.”

As I stand before you today, I cannot help but feel the weight of history which surrounds us and which reminds us of the vital parliamentary traditions to which members of both Houses dedicate yourselves, with such personal commitment for the betterment of us all.

Parliament is the living and breathing instrument of our democracy. That your traditions are ancient we see in the construction of this great hall and the reminders of mediaeval predecessors of the office to which I have been called.

And the tangible connections to my darling late mother we see all around us; from the fountain in New Palace Yard which commemorates the late queen’s Silver Jubilee to the sundial in Old Palace Yard for the Golden Jubilee, the magnificent stained glass window before me for the Diamond Jubilee and, so poignantly and yet to be formally unveiled, your most generous gift to Her late Majesty to mark the unprecedented Platinum Jubilee which we celebrated only three months ago, with such joyful hearts.

The great bell of Big Ben — one of the most powerful symbols of our nation throughout the world and housed within the Elizabeth Tower also named for my mother’s Diamond Jubilee — will mark the passage of the late queen’s progress from Buckingham Palace to this Parliament on Wednesday.

My lords and members of the House of Commons:

We gather today in remembrance of the remarkable span of the queen’s dedicated service to her nations and peoples. While very young, Her late Majesty pledged herself to serve her country and her people and to maintain the precious principles of constitutional government which lie at the heart of our nation. This vow she kept with unsurpassed devotion.

She set an example of selfless duty which, with God’s help and your counsels, I am resolved faithfully to follow.

----------


## Joe 90

> As expected, another nice speech


Hes had plenty of bloody time to practice it!


Do you live in Florida Landreth?That would explain it..

----------


## Edmond

So Ol' Chucky won't have to pay inheritance tax on a 650 mill inherited estate. Unlike anyone else.




> King Charles III can avoid paying millions in inheritance tax on the Duchy of Lancaster estate due to an old rule designed to protect the Royal Familys wealth.
> 
> His Majesty automatically inherited the estate - worth over £652m - following the death of his mother Queen Elizabeth II last week.
> 
> Under UK law, inheritance tax is paid at 40% if you leave assets valued above a certain threshold to your loved ones after you die. But the King will not have to pay the levy because of a rule introduced by the UK government in 1993, which said inheritance tax does not have to be paid on the transfer of assets from one sovereign to another.
> 
> Why King Charles won't have to pay inheritance tax on Duchy of Lancaster estate | UK News | Sky News



That's nice. :-)

----------


## S Landreth

Nice outline for those of us who are not familiar with the process

King Charles III leads the processional for the queen into St. Giles Cathedral

----------


## malmomike77

> So Ol' Chucky won't have to pay inheritance tax on a 650 mill inherited estate. Unlike anyone else.
> 
> That's nice. :-)


Well did did give up cutting off people's heads as part of the deal

----------


## S Landreth

Not everyone approves

----------


## armstrong

> Not everyone approves


You've got to be a bit of a [at][at][at][at] to protest at a funeral.

----------


## nidhogg

> Not everyone approves


 Of what?  People involved in the sex trafficking industry walking down a UK highstreet?  A LOT of people probably agree.

Was it the right time, probably not.  However, if it serves to keep the rich entitled c*nt out of public life for ever - probably worth it.

----------


## panama hat

> You've got to be a bit of a [at][at][at][at] to protest at a funeral.


Protest?  One guy calls a sex-trafficking paedo a paedo as he's walking down the road in a glitzy procession paid for with his taxes.

----------


## DrWilly

> You've got to be a bit of a [at][at][at][at] to protest at a funeral.



Why defend the paedo?

----------


## Hugh Cow

There was a time when he was considered a whacko with his enviromental causes etc. Not so whacko now the climate is being given a good rogering from the big polluters.

----------


## S Landreth

> There was a time when he was considered a whacko with his enviromental causes


Do you have any credible support/links to that statement?

 ::doglol::

----------


## Iceman123

> Do you have any credible support/links to that statement?


No link required.
Growing up in the UK, it was commonplace to pillory Charles as a wacko, he talked to plants which was very apt as he was a weed.

Lizzie has not even been planted yet and the protests have started. I think there is a lot more to come.

----------


## S Landreth

> There was a time when he was considered a whacko with his enviromental causes


Do you have any credible support/links to that statement?

 ::doglol:: 




> No link required..


 ::doglol::

----------


## Joe 90

Its common knowledge,  no need for links.

The twat is a tampon, end off.

----------


## S Landreth

> There was a time when he was considered a whacko with his enviromental causes


Do you have any credible support/links to that statement?

 ::doglol:: 




> No link required.


 ::doglol:: 




> Its common knowledge,  no need for links.


 ::doglol::

----------


## S Landreth

Cutbacks


King Charless staff given redundancy notice during church service for Queen | King Charles III

Dozens of Clarence House staff have been given notice of their redundancy as the offices of King Charles and the Queen Consort move to Buckingham Palace after the death of the Queen, the Guardian has learned.

Up to 100 employees at the Kings former official residence, including some who have worked there for decades, received notification that they could lose their jobs just as they were working round the clock to smooth his elevation to the throne.

Private secretaries, the finance office, the communications team and household staff are among those who received notice during the thanksgiving service for the Queen, at St Giles Cathedral in Edinburgh on Monday, that their posts were on the line.

Many staff had assumed they would be amalgamated into the Kings new household, claiming they were given no indication of what was coming until the letter from Sir Clive Alderton, the Kings top aide, arrived. One source said: Everybody is absolutely livid, including private secretaries and the senior team. All the staff have been working late every night since Thursday, to be met with this. People were visibly shaken by it.

In his letter, seen by the Guardian, Alderton wrote: The change in role for our principals will also mean change for our household  The portfolio of work previously undertaken in this household supporting the former Prince of Waless personal interests, former activities and household operations will no longer be carried out, and the household  at Clarence House will be closed down. It is therefore expected that the need for the posts principally based at Clarence House, whose work supports these areas will no longer be needed.

The Kings private secretary added: I appreciate that this is unsettling news and I wanted to let you know of the support that is available at this point.

He added that certain staff providing direct, close, personal support and advice to Charles and Camilla would remain in post. No final decisions are understood to have been taken, as a consultation period, which will begin after the state funeral next Monday, needs to be completed first.

Staff who are made redundant are expected to be offered searches for alternative employment across all royal households, assistance in finding new jobs externally and an enhanced redundancy payment beyond the statutory minimum.

A Clarence House spokesman said: Following last weeks accession, the operations of the household of the former Prince of Wales and Duchess of Cornwall have ceased and, as required by law, a consultation process has begun. Our staff have given long and loyal service and, while some redundancies will be unavoidable, we are working urgently to identify alternative roles for the greatest number of staff.

It has not yet been confirmed whether the King and Queen Consort will eventually live at Buckingham Palace. At present, only parts of Buckingham Palace are habitable as it is undergoing major reservicing works that are expected to last years.

There is speculation that the King, who is rumoured not to be particularly fond of the palace, would use it for official purposes such as receptions, audiences, investitures and banquets, while retaining nearby Clarence House as his London home.

When his office was asked about this in 2017, when he was still Prince of Wales, officials said that Buckingham Palace would remain as the headquarters of the monarchy and official home of the sovereign. No detailed information about his likely living arrangements have been given recently.

According to Clarence Houses annual review earlier this year, the King employed the full-time equivalent of 101 staff. There are 31 in the private secretaries office, including private and assistant private secretaries, research, administrative and equerry staff.

Privacy Notice: Newsletters may contain info about charities, online ads, and content funded by outside parties. For more information see our Privacy Policy. We use Google reCaptcha to protect our website and the Google Privacy Policy and Terms of Service apply.

A similar number work in his treasurers department, while he employs 12 in his communications office. The 28 members of his household staff include four chefs, five house managers, three valets and dressers and a couple of butlers. According to the most recent sovereign grant report, the Queen employed 491 full-time staff.

There is also the question of whether the King would retain use of Windsor Castle for weekends, and Sandringham House in Norfolk, which the late Queen visited over the Christmas period. The King and Queen Consort also have a residence at Birkhall on the Balmoral estate, Highgrove in Gloucestershire, and Llwynywermod, a cottage in Wales.

The new Prince and Princess of Wales have recently relocated to Windsor, and moved into Adelaide Cottage, while retaining their Kensington Palace apartment for official purposes.

When the Queen Mother died, the Duke of York took over Royal Lodge at Windsor. While some of her 83 members of staff were redeployed within other royal households, others were let go.

----------


## S Landreth

Yesterday, I started watching at about 1:37:44 when King Charles exited the plane, skipped most of the car ride/route before tuning back in when he left the car (2:03:24) to receive a warm welcome.

King Charles visits Northern Ireland

----------


## cyrille

> Yesterday, I started watching at about 1:37:44 when King Charles exited the plane, skipped most of the car ride/route before tuning back in when he left the car (2:03:24) to receive a warm welcome.
> 
> King Charles visits Northern Ireland


What did you think about the bit at 1:57:18 when he puts his fingers through his hair?

----------


## S Landreth

> What did you think about the bit at 1:57:18 when he puts his fingers through his hair?


I know it was windy out but remember……




> skipped most of the car ride/route before tuning back in when he left the car (2:03:24) to receive a warm welcome.

----------


## Troy

> You've got to be a bit of a [at][at][at][at] to protest at a funeral.


Yep, hardly the time or place. 

It was Charles that had Andrew cut off from the family and this will probably be the last we see of him in public.

----------


## cyrille

Here's hoping.

----------


## panama hat

> It was Charles that had Andrew cut off from the family and this will probably be the last we see of him in public.


Was it also Charles who allowed him to wear his uniform and denied the same to Harry, who actually also was in a war zone - for two tours.  He deserved and fought for the right to wear his uniform. 

Bunch of inbred hypocrites.  Great start to the reign . . . oh, and complain about pens.

----------


## Troy

Neither are working Royals so neither are entitled to wear uniform. Andrew was wearing a suit. He will be able to wear uniform for the vigil only.

----------


## beachbound

Chuck is not getting off of the right foot. 




Like a petulant child.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles vows to seek the welfare of all in Northern Ireland

King Charles vowed to seek the welfare of all inhabitants of Northern Ireland on his first visit to the region as monarch, and to follow the shining example of the late Queen who had played a significant role in reconciliation on the island.

Accompanied by Camilla, Queen Consort, the King greeted cheering crowds on his arrival at Hillsborough Castle on Tuesday before meeting Chris Heaton-Harris, secretary of state for Northern Ireland, and regional politicians.

My mother felt deeply, I know, the significance of the role she herself played in bringing together those whom history had separated, and in extending a hand to make possible the healing of long-held hurts, the King told dignitaries in the picture-lined Throne Room.

In a veiled reference to Lord Louis Mountbatten, his beloved great-uncle killed by the IRA in 1979 during the conflict known as the Troubles, the King said his mother had never ceased to pray for the best of times for this place and for its people . . . whose sorrows our family had felt.

Sinn Féin, a party committed to Irish reunification and long considered the mouthpiece of the republican paramilitary IRA, skipped the weekend ceremony at Hillsborough to proclaim King Charles the new sovereign.

But Michelle ONeill, the partys first minister-designate, joined Tuesdays events and has signed a book of condolences for the late Queen Elizabeth II.

Sir Jeffrey Donaldson, leader of the regions biggest pro-UK political force, the Democratic Unionist party, hailed it as a sign of political maturity that people who aspire to another way are here.

King Charles recalled the Queens pledge to dedicate herself to her country.

Now, with that shining example before me, and with Gods help, I take up my new duties resolved to seek the welfare of all the inhabitants of Northern Ireland, he said.

It fell to Sinn Féins Alex Maskey, speaker of the Northern Ireland Assembly and a republican who was twice interned under British crackdowns in the 1970s, to deliver condolences on behalf of the people of Northern Ireland.

The region was created in 1921 by the partition of Ireland and was designed to have a permanent Protestant, unionist majority. But the biggest party in the region is now Sinn Féin and census results due next week are expected to show that Catholics outnumber Protestants in Northern Ireland.

Delivering some remarks in Irish, Maskey said the Queen had demonstrated that one tradition is not diminished by reaching out to show respect to another.

Queen Elizabeth showed that a small but significant gesture  a visit, a handshake, crossing the street or speaking a few words of Irish  can make a huge difference in changing attitudes and building relationships, he said.

The comments were a reference to the Queens 2011 state visit to Ireland, and to Northern Ireland the following year when the Queen  also head of the Church of England  crossed the street to enter a Catholic church.

On the 2012 visit, the monarch also shook hands with Martin McGuinness, a former IRA commander who became deputy first minister of Northern Ireland, a gesture which cemented the peace process.

King Charles later took part in a service of reflection at St Annes Cathedral in Belfast, attended by UK prime minister Liz Truss, Irelands taoiseach Micheál Martin and Irish president Michael D Higgins.

Brexit has put British-Irish relations under intense strain, but the new UK government has temporarily laid aside its political differences with the EU.

Many unionists believe the new King will successfully keep Northern Ireland within the UK and build on his mothers legacy. Its the institution of the monarchy which is the glue of the union, said Jim Allister, leader of the hardline Traditional Unionist Voice party.

But they acknowledge that he cannot fix a fierce political row over post-Brexit trade arrangements that has torpedoed political institutions in Northern Ireland and raised fears of a trade war between London and Brussels.

Liz Truss has to get the protocol sorted out next week or the week after, said Barbara Green, 66, a retired school principal waiting to see Charles at Hillsborough. She was referring to customs checks on goods entering Northern Ireland from Britain known as the Northern Ireland protocol.

Norma McKinney, who woke up at 4am to travel to Hillsborough, was preparing to make a 24-hour visit to London this week in the hope of joining those filing past the Queens coffin before the state funeral on Monday.

Who knows, I might even head back for the coronation, McKinney said.

____________

*Just for fun.*

At least 3 months: https://www.royalmint.com/shop/gold/gold-bullion-coins/

----------


## panama hat

> Neither are working Royals so neither are entitled to wear uniform.


All soldiers are entitled to wear their uniform of service if they have served their country.  To deny them that is abhorrent.







> Chuck is not getting off of the right foot.





> 


The guy looks like he's about to have a hissy-fit - good grief.  L'etat c'est moi . . . prat

----------


## cyrille

> All soldiers are entitled to wear their uniform of service if they have served their country.  To deny them that is abhorrent.


If armstrong had posted that, Willy would be saying he's 
defending a paedophile. But as you're his bezzie... 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway, in Britain it's not permissible to wear military uniform after leaving the military unless one holds an honorary position.

Perhaps it's odd to some, but that's how it is.

----------


## S Landreth

His sons are with him

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If armstrong had posted that, Willy would be saying he's 
> defending a paedophile. But as you're his bezzie... 
> 
> 
> Anyway, in Britain it's not permissible to wear military uniform after leaving the military unless one holds an honorary position.
> 
> Perhaps it's odd to some, but that's how it is.


Actually sybille they can, in certain circumstances, wear them (only) on completion of service, and must have attained a minimum rank of Captain (this is for the army).

One of those circumstances:




> i) Parades in connection with the official birthday of the Sovereign.
> _ii) State Ceremonials._
> iii) Ceremonies in connection with Remembrance Day.
> iv) Regimental functions or celebrations at a military station, with the
> approval of the regimental authority concerned.
> v) Occasions in connection with which an announcement regarding the
> wearing of uniform is made by MOD beforehand.
> vi) Other occasions, on application to MOD PS12(A).

----------


## Joe 90

Sybills obviously never seen a rememberance parade!

----------


## cyrille

> Sybills obviously never seen a rememberance parade!


Has there ever _been_ a point that didn't fly right over your spammy bonce?

Josephine? (y-a-w-n)

----------


## Joe 90

> Anyway, in Britain it's not permissible to wear military uniform after leaving the military unless one holds an honorary position.


You utter Mong :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Sybills obviously never seen a rememberance parade!


Yeah well he probably liked Corbyn and he was a terrorist sympathiser.

----------


## Edmond

> Chuck is not getting off of the right foot. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a petulant child.


What a pair of disgusting, unlikable koonts.  Inherits a billion, gets off on paying tax on it, and acts like an entitled stropy 4 year old.


Strip the two of them of everything and send em down a coal mine for 100 bob a week.

----------


## malmomike77

^ kind of like you really just with more class, more money and a better education  :Smile:

----------


## Edmond

Red sent with a picture of poo in it.

----------


## malmomike77

Tri-colour poo i hope  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

It'll be interesting to see how MBS gets treated.

----------


## S Landreth

lots of money


What is King Charles's net worth? A breakdown of royal family wealth

King Charless $440 million net worth is likely getting a lot bigger. Heres how wealthy the rest of the royal family is

Queen Elizabeth II died on Thursday, leaving behind a personal fortune valued at well over $500 million to her son, King Charles III, and the rest of the royal family.

Exactly how the royal fortunes break down is a bit of a mystery. But before he became the monarch, Charless net worth was around $440 million, according to an estimate provided by research institute Wealth-X, an Altrata company, thanks to significant real estate holdings and other assets such as jewelry and art.

Much of his wealth stemmed from the Duchy of Cornwall, which will now pass to his son, Prince William. Since taking over the land portfolio at 21 years old, Charles has earned hundreds of millions of pounds, and in the 20212022 financial year alone, he received 23 million pounds in so-called surplus payments, according to the duchys annual accounts.

As a prince, he also received money via the annual Sovereign Grant, which is funded by British taxpayers. He will continue to be paid by the grant in his role as King.

Its unclear exactly what assets belong to him now, and exactly what it all is worth: The Queen personally owned private properties including Balmoral Castle in Scotland and Sandringham House in England (she also invested millions of pounds in offshore accounts, as detailed by the Paradise Papers). It is also not clear what she will leave to Charles and what she will leave to her other childrenPrince Andrew, Princess Anne, and Prince Edwardher grandchildren, and other possible beneficiaries.

But it is likely a significant amount will be left to Charles: Whatever he will inherit will come tax-free, thanks to an agreement made with the British government that exempts certain parts of the monarchs estate from the United Kingdoms 40% inheritance tax if it is bequeathed to the immediate successor. Wealth-X estimates the Queens personal net worth was around $580 million when she died.

As the King, he is also the owner of the Crown Estate, which holds billions of dollars worth of real estate, jewelry, and fine art. These assets do not count toward Charles personal wealth, because they are tied to his position and cannot be sold.

The royal familys wealth is both complicated and private, making it hard to assess just how much they own and who owns what. Wealth-X provided Fortune with net-worth estimates on the rest of the royal family members, which it determined by analyzing all asset holdings, including privately and publicly held businesses and investable assets.

*What is Queen Consort Camillas net worth?*

At 75 years old, Camilla is now Queen Consortthe title given to the spouse of the King, as her duties are to support her husband in his role. Wealth-X was not able to estimate Camillas personal net worth.

But as the Duchess of Cornwall, Camilla was financially supported by the surplus income Charles received, totaling over $20 million each year.

Her net worth reportedly includes a $650,000 inheritance from her mother when she died in 1994. Her family also owned a $2 million estate in Sussex.

*What is Prince Williams net worth?*

Wealth-X estimates Prince Williams net worth is around $40 million.

When Princess Diana died in 1997, she left each of her sons $10 million after taxes, according to Forbes. The princes reportedly began receiving an annual dividend of $450,000 from their trust funds when they turned 25 years old, and received the full sum at 30.

As mentioned, William also inherited the billion-dollar Duchy of Cornwall real estate portfolio when his father became King. But the Duke does not have direct access to the capital value of the duchy even though he will be in charge of paying the income tax on the annual revenue of the estate. Like his father, he will receive income through the revenue earned by the assets in the portfolio.

If he is successful in running the portfolio, he may now earn an income of over $20 million annually to support himself, his wife Kate, and their three children, George, Charlotte, and Louis.

*What is Kate Middletons net worth?*

Prior to joining the royal family, Kate became independently wealthy through her familys company, Party Pieces. Since marrying William, Kates net worth has increased due to her duties as a royal, and Wealth-X pegs it at $7 million.

As of Thursday, Kate is the Duchess of Cornwall, further increasing her net worth since she will be financially supported by the duchy. Her responsibilities as the Duchess include supporting her husband in his duties as heir to the throne and Duke of Cornwall.

The benefits of this title include two family homes, owned by the duchy: Highgrove House, located in Gloucestershire, England; and Llwynywermod, in Wales. The family also can stay at Restormel Manor, which is part of the duchy estate, according to the official website of the Duchy of Cornwall. The royals dont personally own these properties and cannot sell them.

*Wealth-X estimates Prince Harrys net worth to be around $60 million.*

Prince Harry was cut off financially from the royal family when he decided to step back from his official duties and move to the United States, he told Oprah Winfrey in an interview in 2021. That includes reportedly repaying $3 million to the Sovereign Grant fund that was being used to renovate his old home.

The Princes decision to move away from the family was possible due to the trust fund his mother left him when she died in 1997.

Ive got what my mum left me, and without that we would not have been able to do this, Harry said in the interview about his move. Its like she saw it coming and shes been with us through this whole process.

Like his brother, Harry reportedly inherited $10 million from his late mother. When Harry inherited his trust in 2014 it had accumulated significant interest totaling over $10 million, Forbes reported.

Meghan Markle, the American wife of Harry, reportedly contributed $2 million to their new life from her earnings as an actress, primarily from the TV show Suits, Forbes reported.

Harry and Meghan bought a home in Montecito, Calif., in 2020 that is now valued at around $30 million.

Details have not yet surfaced about whether Prince Harry stands to receive an inheritance from his grandmother, the Queen.

Harry and Meghan earn an independent income from deals with media companies like Netflix and Spotify, but it is unclear how much exactly they expect to earn from these contracts. It could be significant: Last year, Forbes estimated their three-year deal with Spotify could be worth $15 million to $18 million. The prince can also reportedly earn $1 million for speeches at business summits and other events.

The value of this signing to Netflix is unquantifiable, Jonathan Shalit, chairman of a London agency told the New York Times. Never before has a real-life royal of this magnitude gone commercial in Hollywood.

___________

*Little more*: How is the Royal Family funded?

----------


## malmomike77

> lots of money


peanuts

and in any case its "loads a money"

----------


## cyrille

loadsamoney

----------


## beachbound

> in any case its "loads a money"


And given the fact that he doesn’t have to spend a Quid in inheritance tax, shouldn’t sit well with his royal subjects.

----------


## malmomike77

^ i have no problem with it. It seem its you seppos and bogans getting their knickers knotted even though its got fuk all to do with you  :Smile:  now surely you should be more worried about the billions that get wasted every time you elect your next dunce, 24 is your next shit show isn't it you clown.

----------


## cyrille

They shoulda made Dino king in about 1970.

----------


## armstrong

Breaking: people shocked that King is rich and gets special privileges.

More shocking news at 10 when we reveal water is wet.

----------


## malmomike77

shock - seppo and bogan expats on Thai forum bellyaching about new UK King but don't have the balls to make their feelings about the host country Royalty felt - i believe its called a soft target.........

----------


## Edmond

> A pen a pen, my kingdom for a pen.


The pen is mightier than the turd.

----------


## Edmond

> their feelings about the host country


The pet birthday parties look okay.

----------


## malmomike77

^^ indeed the turd is strong in you

----------


## Edmond

Is Mike starting to get drunky-wunky again?  :Smile: 







 :party43:

----------


## malmomike77

^ no mate, just you being a ridiculous little man with your faux Oirish bollix. Popping out later for a 7 course dinner with wines, i'll try to stay sober and not feel sorry for you in CM  :Smile: 







 :party43: [/QUOTE]





> Is Mike starting to get drunky-wunky again?

----------


## cyrille

> Popping out later for a 7 course dinner with wines


 :smiley laughing: 

It's like a bland version of buriramboy.

----------


## malmomike77

Oh never mind Symp, contact Iceman - must be exciting in CM on a Friday

 ::doglol::

----------


## malmomike77

very touchy in CM with their supposed expat largesse in a "cosmopolitan" northern Thai city

 ::doglol::

----------


## Edmond

> Mike starting to get drunky-wunky again?


He only is.  :Smile: 





We want death threats We want death threats

----------


## malmomike77

of all the places, in all the world you could have chosen

 ::doglol::

----------


## malmomike77

righto, after the CM interlude,


King Charles back at Buckingham Palace


Charles III is now back at Buckingham Palace, in central London, after his visit to Wales today.


The King is due to meet faith leaders shortly.

----------


## beachbound

> ^ i have no problem with it. It seem its you seppos and bogans getting their knickers knotted even though its got fuk all to do with you  now surely you should be more worried about the billions that get wasted every time you elect your next dunce, 24 is your next shit show isn't it you clown.


First of all, fuckwit, I don't wear knickers, and I couldn't give a rat's ass about your monarchy, or any other. If you don't care that Chucky is bilking billions, I certainly don't.

----------


## beachbound

> The King is due to meet faith leaders shortly.


We'll all be waiting with bated breath.

----------


## Iceman123

> The King is due to meet faith leaders shortly.


To explain to them that he is their new guv’nor and leader of their church, having done precisely fuck all to deserve it.

----------


## panama hat

The booze is flowing freely it seems . . . and why not.  After all, the new King has his principles right

----------


## S Landreth

Two Cars Arrive at Highgrove Residence in Gloucestershire


 
__________


King Charles III leads siblings in vigil for the Queen inside Westminster Hall after visit to Wales

The King - who visited Wales today for the first time since the Queen died - has led his siblings in a vigil over the Queen's coffin this evening.

Just hours after returning to Buckingham Palace following his trip to Cardiff with the Queen Consort, King Charles will arrive at Westminster Hall to begin his vigil at 7.30pm. Along with Prince Andrew, Princess Anne and Prince Edward, the foursome will mount a guard at the four corners of the catafalque for 15 minutes.

All were be in military uniform, including Prince Andrew, who as a non-working royal has been granted permission to wear uniform. The Kings son, Prince Harry, will be allowed to do the same on Saturday when the grandchildren carry out the same ceremony. It is a repeat of the same vigil they carried out at St Giles Cathedral in Edinburgh on Monday.

The Royal party arrived in Cardiff under blue skies and a generous welcome from thousands who'd lined the streets of the Welsh capital. Preparations had been going on all week ahead of the much-anticipated visit and a gun salute marked the moment the King, wearing a dark suit, arrived in Cardiff via helicopter. He then got into a waiting Rolls-Royce to be driven to his first engagement.

The couple attended a service of prayer and reflection at Llandaff Cathedral before greeting well-wishers in the area during a public walkabout. A crowd of thousands had built up and the new King spent several minutes shaking hands and speaking to members of the public. The Queen Consort was also presented with a posy of flowers by a young girl who grabbed her hand in a touching moment.

Their second engagement saw them receive condolences at the Welsh Parliament and meet members of the Senedd. Crowds cheered as they arrived in Cardiff Bay while there was harp music played as the King was introduced to MSs. He shared a long conversation with Plaid Cymru leader Adam Price. Inside the Siambr the King addressed MSs in Welsh. He added: "I am deeply grateful for the addresses of condolence which so movingly paid tribute to our late sovereign, my beloved mother the Queen." The new King also spoke about Elizabeth II's fondness for Wales. "The land of Wales could not have been closer to my mother's heart. I know she took immense pride in your many great achievements," he said.

He also spoke of his "immense gratitude for the privilege of having been able to serve as Prince of Wales". He said he would now pass that "ancient title" onto his son William "whose love for this corner of the earth was made all the greater by all the years he himself has spent here". After the conclusion of the formal element of the engagement the King and Queen Consort again greeted well-wishers  many of whom had waited several hours to get a glimpse of the Royal couple  while the Queen Consort was also handed another posy of flowers.

They then travelled to Cardiff Castle where the King held a private audience with Welsh First Minister Mark Drakeford and the presiding officer before attending a reception hosted by the Welsh Government. The Royal couple then held a lengthy walkabout in the castle grounds and met members of the public. Our reporter John Jones spent the night outside the castle and was the first in the queue.. They drove out of Cardiff Castle just after 3.30pm as part of a motorcade headed toward a waiting helicopter to make the trip back to London in readiness for the vigil.

In London mourners queued for a second night to see the Queen lying in state at Westminster Hall. The wait time to see the Queen's coffin is "over 24 hours" according to the government. After briefly closing on Friday afternoon, the queue reopened.

The Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS) has now tweeted that the queue has reopened, but is now saying expected queuing time is over 24 hours and overnight temperatures will be cold.

It has warned that the queue may be paused again if it reaches capacity.

*____________*

*Who knew.

*
 
Link will not work, but if you copy and paste Former Black Rod David Leakey reflects on the Queen and her funeral to google search youll find it

The new Black Rod

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles, Royal Family stand vigil as queen lies in state

----------


## harrybarracuda

I was impressed to see Becks pitch up at 2am and join the queue for 13 hours to pay his respects.

----------


## prawnograph

> "The land of Wales could not have been closer to my mother's heart. I know she took immense pride in your many great achievements," he said


A list might have helped for the uninformed such as myself. Consulted my brother who worked 27 yrs UK including a year in Swansea, in the hope he'd be able to detail the achievements.

He came back with "Brains beer and coal"

Any advances on that?

----------


## armstrong

> I was impressed to see Becks pitch up at 2am and join the queue for 13 hours to pay his respects.


Schofield skipped the queue so is getting quite a lot of shit online

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Schofield skipped the queue so is getting quite a lot of shit online


Not surprised. What was he thinking?

Actually I see the pair of c u n t s did it. Good that they're getting torn a new one, although Schofield's was probably a bit ripped anyway.

And Susannah Reid did it the hard way, too, so they can't even hide behind the excuse of "being on TV" or whatever shit.

----------


## malmomike77

> I was impressed to see Becks pitch up at 2am and join the queue for 13 hours to pay his respects.


Really? you don't think that he is trying to regain some respect after being heavily criticised for taking the Qatar blood money?

----------


## malmomike77

> First of all, fuckwit, I don't wear knickers, and I couldn't give a rat's ass about your monarchy, or any other. If you don't care that Chucky is bilking billions, I certainly don't.


calm down doofus, you are getting worked up like a girl so the knickers thing was a natural assumption.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> A list might have helped for the uninformed such as myself. Consulted my brother who worked 27 yrs UK including a year in Swansea, in the hope he'd be able to detail the achievements.
> 
> He came back with "Brains beer and coal"
> 
> Any advances on that?


Ball bearings. That is surely enough.

----------


## Troy

> To explain to them that he is their new guvnor and leader of their church, having done precisely fuck all to deserve it.


Actually, Charles spent a lot of time studying the different religions and is well regarded within the different religious communities. He took the role of becoming the head of the CoE very seriously and is committed to the defence of all religions, not just Christianity.

 Charles's tolerance of Islam may be beneficial to the UK and help to reduce the Islamophobia, especially within the media.

----------


## cyrille

> Charles's tolerance of Islam may be beneficial to the UK and help to reduce the Islamophobia, especially within the media.


That's a bit of a stretch.

----------


## panama hat

> Charles's tolerance of Islam may be beneficial to the UK and help to reduce the Islamophobia, especially within the media.


By censoring the media?

----------


## Troy

^ Censorship? No, we have regulation through IPSO.

----------


## panama hat

And how can he do that then?  Are you referring to the racist Queen and Al-Fayeed when you talk about tolerance towards Muslims?

Snark aside, I doubt he'd have any influence on that topic whatsoever.

----------


## Joe 90

> Really? you don't think that he is trying to regain some respect after being heavily criticised for taking the Qatar blood money?


That and wanting a Lordship in the Xmas honours. 

Lord and Lady Beckham :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Really? you don't think that he is trying to regain some respect after being heavily criticised for taking the Qatar blood money?


No, I don't.




> That and wanting a Lordship in the Xmas honours.


Well it can't hurt admittedly but I'm not sure he's bright enough to connect the two.

----------


## S Landreth

King and Prince of Wales Meet People in Lying-in-State Queue


 
King Charles makes surprise visit to crowds, as UK government urges mourners not to travel to join Queen's queue

King Charles shook hands and spoke to well-wishers queuing for hours in central London to file past the coffin of his mother, Queen Elizabeth, and he has thanked emergency workers who are helping to stage the late monarch's funeral.

To cheers of "hip, hip, hurrah" and shouts of "God save the King", King Charles walked alongside mourners waiting to see the Queen's lying in state on Saturday, asking those lining up how long they had been there and whether they were warm enough.

His son and heir, Prince William, also chatted to the crowds wanting to honour the late monarch.

"She wouldn't believe all this, she really wouldn't," William was heard telling one man of the late Queen.

"It's amazing."

One woman told the King it had been "worth the wait" and others wished him well and cheered as he moved down the line.

Tens of thousands of people have already filed past the coffin in a steady, solemn stream, queuing for hours through the dark and cold to pay their respects to Britain's longest-reigning monarch — a testament to the affection in which she was held.

By 5pm local time, Britain's culture ministry said the waiting time to reach the lying-in-state was up to 11 hours.

----------


## S Landreth

Joe and Jill Biden arrive in the UK

 
The President and First Lady arrived at Stansted Airport on the presidential plane Air Force One having boarded in Washington on Saturday afternoon.

The couple appeared to be in good spirits as they landed just before 10pm, walking down the aircraft steps together before being greeted by a small party - including Jane Hartley, US ambassador to the UK, and Jennifer Tolhurst, the Lord Lieutenant of Essex.

After landing at Stansted Airport, the President and his wife were seen leaving the airport in the presidential armoured vehicle dubbed 'The Beast'.

 
Tomorrow the US President is expected to pay his respects to the Queen and sign her official condolence book, before attending a reception hosted by King Charles III.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles Holds Audiences with Five Prime Ministers


 

King Charles III welcomes world leaders at Buckingham Palace after Queen's death

The Royal Family's hectic schedule continues as the country prepares for the Queen's funeral. In the meantime, the King, Princes and other members of the family have been busy with royal duties, which is to be expected after the death of Britain's most iconic and longest serving monarch.

Alongside Kate Middleton, Prince William and Queen Consort Camila, King Charles welcomed various leaders and dignitaries from a total of fourteen countries. Present were governors from 'Commonweath' countries such as Australia, the Bahamas, Canada, New Zealand, Papa New Guinea and more.

They were visiting to pay their respects to the late Queen, who passed away last week. The event took place in preparation for tomorrow's grand reception, in which 500 world leaders will gather at Buckingham Palace in memory of Queen Elizabeth II.

____________


King Charles plots major Royal Family shake-up with role changes for Harry and Andrew

The Queen's death leaves three of the five counsellors of state as non-working royals under present legislation, and the King is likely to make changes that could remove Prince Andrew, Prince Harry and Princess Beatrice

The King is reportedly planning to make changes to the law to prevent non-working royals being counsellors of state.

Under the new plans, Prince Andrew, Prince Harry and Princess Beatrice would all become ineligible to stand in for the monarch.

The 1937 Regency Act dictates that the spouse of a monarch and the four adults next in line to the throne can act as counsellors of state.

Counsellors can fill in for the monarch, should they be indisposed.

During the latter years of the Queen's reign, the roles were filled by the Prince of Wales, the Duke of Cambridge, the Duke of Sussex, and the Duke of York, as well as the Duke of Edinburgh before his death.

If the changes go ahead, Prince William would be the only counsellor of state remaining who served under Queen Elizabeth II

The ascension of King Charles means Queen Consort Camilla, as the King's spouse, and Princess Beatrice, as the next adult in line to the throne, are eligible to become counsellors of state.

However, that would leave three of the five counsellors as non-working royals in Prince Andrew, Prince Harry and Princess Beatrice.

The Telegraph reports that it is believed that the King recognises the incongruity of having a trio of non-working Royals eligible to fill in should he be abroad or incapacitated.

The King is believed to be keen to take the relevant steps to have the law changed as soon as possible, with his siblings the Earl of Wessex and the Princess Royal likely candidates to fill two of the positions.

Prince Harry could reportedly face being removed as a counsellor of state

There could also be a wider reformation that would attempt to clearly define the position of working and non-working royals.

Should the new requirements not focus solely on the line of succession, it is possible the Princess of Wales could be included.

Counsellors of state are rarely called upon, although they have occasionally been required in recent years.

----------


## KWAN

Who is representing Thailand at this bunfight !

----------


## Edmond

Air Marshal FooFoo?

----------


## S Landreth

^Doubt it  :Smile: 

Air “Chief” Marshal Foo Foo, has been cremated

----------


## prawnograph

> Who is representing Thailand at this bunfight !


Embassy/ diplomatic representative?

Been no mention of any royal attendance, saw on tv last night HRH Srindhorn is in Switzerland and Germany for 14 days. 

Britain sent Andrew here for the late king's funeral.

----------


## Edmond

He just happened to be in town?

----------


## armstrong

> He just happened to be in town?


He was a very enthusiastic volunteer. Which is odd as he's normally quite work shy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He was a very enthusiastic volunteer. Which is odd as he's normally quite work shy.


What, Airmiles Andy?

He used to like the Duty Free and a bit of Golf.

----------


## malmomike77

he used to like the Gulf like you Hazza, dirty money from dirty people - still he's out of the Firm now.

----------


## S Landreth

The King departs Clarence House for Buckingham Palace on Sunday morning. His Majesty will meet UK prime minister Liz Truss, host a lunchtime reception for royal families from around the world, and host an evening reception for heads of state on the eve of Her late Majesty The Queens funeral.


 
A long article, but a pretty good read for those who didnt follow her final years.


Queen paved the way for transition to Charles in final years

In retrospect, it seems as if she was preparing us all along.

Whether it was due to age, ill health or a sense that the end was near, Queen Elizabeth II spent much of the last two years tying up loose ends, trying to make sure the family firm would keep ticking along after her death.

The transition began slowly, with the queen turning over more public duties to her son and heir, now King Charles III, as she entered her twilight years. But it moved into overdrive in 2022 as Elizabeth celebrated 70 years on the throne. First she expressed her wish that Charles wife, Camilla, be known as queen consort after her death, and then the future king took center stage during four days of Platinum Jubilee festivities.

Elizabeth II was preparing the ground for the succession, historian Ed Owens said. We saw a lot more of Charles in the last 10 years stepping in for his mother in a number of key situations at key public events. And that, I think, was partly intentional in that the monarch  wanted her son to sort of gravitate naturally into the limelight, to make this seem as best as possible as though it was a seamless transition.

Charles increased role began gradually when the queen began cutting back on long-haul flights, resulting in the then Prince of Wales taking her place at a 2013 Commonwealth Heads of Government meeting in Sri Lanka.

The queen became head of the Commonwealth, a grouping of 54 independent countries with links to the former British Empire, when she ascended the throne and championed its role in world affairs throughout her reign.

In 2018, Elizabeth expressed her sincere wish that Charles would follow her as head of the Commonwealth and its leaders agreed.

The previous year, Charles represented the queen at the annual Remembrance Day ceremony honoring the nations war dead, laying the monarchs wreath at the foot of the Cenotaph in London. It was the first time the queen hadnt performed the solemn ritual, marked by columns of aging veterans marching past the monument, other than when she was pregnant or out of the country.

But what had been a subtle shift became more obvious after the coronavirus pandemic led Elizabeth to take refuge at Windsor Castle outside London and the death of her husband, Prince Philip, reminded the nation of the queens mortality.

That was underscored by the image of Elizabeth, her face hidden behind a black mask, sitting alone in St. Georges Chapel as she mourned the loss of the man who had been her strength and stay for over 73 years.

On the anniversary of her accession to the throne in February, the queen moved to end the long-running controversy over the status of Charles wife.

Camilla has been a divisive figure in Britain because her long-term relationship with Charles was blamed for the breakdown of his first marriage to the widely beloved Princess Diana. The mother of Princes William and Harry died in a Paris car crash in 1997, five years after her messy split with Charles.

When Charles married Camilla in 2005, he made it known that he wanted his wife to become queen when he ascended the throne. Dianas fans objected, saying it would dishonor the princess.

But the public attitude toward Camilla, 75, has warmed in recent years as she took on roles at more than 100 charities, focusing on issues ranging from literacy to domestic violence. Her down-to-earth style and sense of humor have softened Charles stuffy image and made him appear more relaxed.

When the queen weighed in on Feb. 6., she obliquely recognized that her reign would come to an end.

When, in the fullness of time, my son Charles becomes king, I know you will give him and his wife Camilla the same support that you have given me, she said. And it is my sincere wish that, when that time comes, Camilla will be known as queen consort as she continues her own loyal service.

Late last year, Elizabeth was seen using a walking stick for the first time, and in April she revealed that a bout with COVID-19 had left her feeling very tired and exhausted.

In May, the queen delegated one of her most important public duties to Charles, asking him to preside over the state opening of Parliament and deliver the annual Queens Speech laying out the governments legislative program.

The event is a symbol of the monarchs constitutional role as head of state and is accompanied by centuries of tradition designed to demonstrate the strength of Britains political institutions.

When it came time for the Platinum Jubilee, the palace let it be known that the queens ongoing mobility issues would limit her role.

Instead, Charles took center stage.

He donned full military uniform to review the troops during the queens ceremonial birthday parade, sat in the position of honor at the front of St. Pauls Cathedral for a service celebrating her reign and led salutes to his mother at a gala concert, appearing with Camilla by his side.

After her death, Charles and Camilla were greeted warmly by crowds of mourners outside Buckingham Palace, with the new monarch shaking hands and chatting with well-wishers who broke into a chorus of God Save the King.

The reaction, and Charles first days in his new role, suggest that the public is, at least for now, on board, former BBC royal correspondent Michael Cole said this week outside the palace.

Look at the thousands of people who have come here of their own accord, he said, waving a hand at the crowds. Theyre not being bused in. Theyre not being ordered to be here. Theyre not being given little flags to wave. This is not North Korea. This is not a parade for Putin in Red Square. These people have come to express their respect for the dead queen and show, a very big word, affection.

_____________


King Charles gives thanks to nation on eve of Queens funeral

King Charles III issued a message of thanks the nation on the eve of Queen Elizabeth II state funeral.

Sharing that he wanted, as we all prepare to say our last farewell, to offer his gratitude to all those countless people who have been such a support and comfort to my Family and myself in this time of grief.

Adding that he and his wife the Queen Consort were deeply touched by the many messages they had received from around the world, and moved beyond measure by those who turned out to pay their respects throughout the UK to my dear mother.

It comes on the eve of his mothers funeral, where Charles will lead the nation in mourning for its longest reigning monarch on Monday as Westminster Abbey stages a spectacular state funeral.

Inside the abbey, two thousand people including foreign royals, world leaders, presidents and prime ministers will flock to the gothic church for a day of pageantry, military processions and solemnity in honour of the late Queen.

In a written message issued by Buckingham Palace, Charles said: Over the last ten days, my wife and I have been so deeply touched by the many messages of condolence and support we have received from this country and across the world.

In London, Edinburgh, Hillsborough and Cardiff we were moved beyond measure by everyone who took the trouble to come and pay their respects to the lifelong service of my dear mother, The late Queen.

As we all prepare to say our last farewell, I wanted simply to take this opportunity to say thank you to all those countless people who have been such a support and comfort to my Family and myself in this time of grief.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles hosts world leaders at Buckingham Palace reception

World leaders have attended a reception at Buckingham Palace hosted by King Charles on the eve of the queens funeral.

Presidents, prime ministers and royals from around the globe came together as guests of the monarch for the event on Sunday evening.

About 500 people were hosted in the palaces main state rooms, including US President Joe Biden and his wife, Jill Biden.

The couple arrived in the presidential car known as The Beast in the middle of a convoy of vehicles at the back of the palace shortly before 6pm.

Members of the presidents entourage mingled with household staff and police next to the palace lawn while the reception took place inside.

Up to 250 leaders were invited, with most bringing their spouses, including Frances President Emmanuel Macron and his wife Brigitte.

The Prince and Princess of Wales and other working members of the royal family including the Earl and Countess of Wessex, the Princess Royal and Vice Admiral Sir Tim Laurence, and the Duke and Duchess of Gloucester joined King Charles and Queen Consort Camilla in mingling with guests.

Dozens of leaders of Commonwealth countries and members of foreign ruling families also attended the reception.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, attended the reception and offered his deepest condolences on the passing of Queen Elizabeth II.

At least 10 coaches arrived filled with guests who solemnly walked into the palace.

Some leaders were seen greeting each other while others remained silent as they walked up the steps.

Most of the guests were dressed in black, while some wore the traditional clothing of their countries.

European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen and president of the European Council Charles Michel arrived on coaches at the grand entrance.

They were joined by New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern, who walked into the palace followed by Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau.

___________

King Charles Thanks Nation on Eve of Queen's Funeral

----------


## S Landreth

Here is the order of service for Queen Elizabeth II's state funeral, which will take place at 11 a.m. BST (6 a.m. EDT, 1000 GMT) in Westminster Abbey on Monday, Sept. 19, 2022"

LIVE: The State Funeral Procession of Her Majesty The Queen

----------


## hallelujah

Is harry on a posting moratorium today?

----------


## prawnograph

> Who is representing Thailand at this bunfight !


Thai Ambassador to the Court of St James's Pitsanu Suwannachot will represent the Thai Government at HM Queen Elizabeth II's funeral on Monday, said Foreign Ministry spokesman Tanee Sangrat.

EDIT: Source: *Khaosod English*

----------


## cyrille

Well, I guess 'you know who' has a lot on. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## malmomike77

Certain heads of state/monarchs aren't invited but they are allowed to send representatives.

----------


## armstrong

> the highest ranking official known to be attending the ceremony is Pisanu Suvanajata, ambassador to the United Kingdom, according to Tanee Sangrat, foreign affairs spokesperson.


Source: coconuts, so could be completely made up.


Got it on BBC now. Not much going on.

----------


## Shutree

> Not much going on.


The great and the good, and the not so good, slowly filling the abbey.

----------


## malmomike77

Is that little French poseur attending in his trainers?

----------


## hallelujah

Quite the spectacle this. 

It's also got me thinking back to my time as an altar boy, praying that I didn't trip up or down the steps and spill the priest's wine all over the show.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Is harry on a posting moratorium today?


He is a stoner now. 



Too baked to post.

 :rofl:

----------


## bsnub

Not surprised that the Royal Navy is surrounding the casket for the march.

----------


## armstrong

Quite enjoyed the spectacle of them marching through the streets. The church bit was boring. Had to give it up as they make their way to Windsor as some of us have work in the morning.

----------


## malmomike77

if you can view this its a good montage

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-2d82cfba-f5ea-4072-ba5e-32c28c749a55

----------


## Joe 90

> glad to see it's not chucking it down in London, nice send off


Shame, I was hoping for a spot of rain to piss on the parade.

----------


## S Landreth

Tearful King Charles III stares at the Queen's coffin during funeral service

Charles wells up as he stares at The Queen's coffin during emotional Westminster Abbey funeral service as bagpiper plays solemn lament and royals unite for emotional farewell

A tearful King Charles III and his grief-stricken family surrounded the Queen's coffin at her state funeral in Westminster Abbey in a moving and majestic farewell to the late monarch today in an extraordinary service followed by a national two minute's silence and the Last Post.

Her Majesty made her final and saddest journey from Westminster Hall to the church where she married and was crowned as Britain mourned its longest-serving monarch and the royals bade goodbye to a beloved mother, grandmother and great-grandmother.

Her coffin was placed close to the altar with her crown, orb and sceptre on its top surrounded by flowers chosen by the King from gardens she loved.  A card in the flowers on top of the coffin read simply: "In loving and devoted memory. Charles R."

The Archbishop of Canterbury hailed the Queen's 'abundant life and loving service' as he delivered the sermon at her state funeral, adding: 'She was joyful, present to so many, touching a multitude of lives.'

State trumpeters from the Household Cavalry sounded the Last Post following the Archbishop of Canterbury's commendation over the Queen's coffin and a blessing pronounced by the Dean of Westminster. Two minute's silence followed across the country before Reveille was sounded by the trumpeters before the National Anthem was sung by the congregation.

King Charles III looked tearful at points of the service while his sister Princess Anne looked at him with concern and care before fixing her own stare on her mother's coffin and crown. Prince Andrew looked moved - having been fighting back tears as the family marched behind the Queen's coffin through Parliament Square.

The monarch sat at the head of the family next to Princess Anne, with the Duke and Duchess of Sussex behind him in the second row, after more than a week leading the monarchy and the nation in mourning his mother the Queen.

Prince William, who marched with his brother behind the coffin, was on the front row next to Prince George, who was reading the order of service during the Archbishop of Canterbury's sermon, before singing hymns, while Princess Charlotte was seen whispering to her mother, who with William decided to bring them to say goodbye to their great-grandmother.

The King looked very emotional during the singing of the national anthem at Westminster Abbey. Charles remained silent during the song, while his siblings and members of the royal family sang along. Gripping his ceremonial sword, Charles looked downcast as he started straight ahead while a piper played Sleep, Dearie, Sleep.

The UK's most important church, packed with 2,000 VIPs including prime ministers, presidents and the Queen's family, was serene aside from the sound of hymns and prayers in a funeral service Her Majesty has curated herself before she died.

On an highly emotional occasion for Britain and the world, the Queen was carried in her oak coffin to the gun carriage used by her parents and was followed through Parliament Square by her son, the King, and her relatives including the Prince of Wales and Duke of Sussex. Andrew, the Duke of York, appeared to be crying. Outside the Abbey an estimated 2million people are in central London along procession routes and watching on big screens.

Much more in the article.
____________

I was switching between three different live videos of The State Funeral of HM Queen Elizabeth II. The BBC had the best coverage.........

----------


## Edmond

Man looks at his mother's coffin. 




Feels sad.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nidhogg

I started watching after I stopped working for the day (I had the TV on in the background, but did not pay much attention), and watched from basically the coffin transfer from the gun carriage to the very end.  Had not really expected to get that involved with watching to be honest.  However, if there is one thing that UK does well, its "pomp and pageantry".  It really was quite spectacular.

Picture showing some of the ten most stressed people on the planet yesterday:

----------


## malmomike77

They had a long day, those steps up to St Georges - they must have been thinking don't trip ffs.

----------


## Shutree

> They had a long day, those steps up to St Georges - they must have been thinking don't trip ffs.


I don't know about the bearer party, I was sweating for them. I shared your feeling about St. George's, when the hearse parked outside I said to the gf "Those guys must be thinking 'No! Not more effin steps!'" Each time they had to turn and do a dead lift. (No pun intended.) The guy front left looked terrified on the first lift and never less than uncomfortable. Anyway, a fine job by them and many others. I stopped watching about that point, I don't think I have ever got through two church services in one day. I was enjoying the irony of the Sebastapol Bell. Maybe Charles could offer to return it whence it came, escorted by a large deployment of Royal Marines.
 :UK:

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III arrives in Scotland with Queen Consort Camilla to mourn Queen Elizabeth privately

King Charles has arrived in Scotland to mourn the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth, as the Royal Family observes a period of mourning until seven days after the Queen's Funeral.

The monarch made his way, with Queen Consort Camilla by his side, from RAF Northolt on the private jet he used during his tour of the UK in the days following Her Majesty's death.

He landed in Aberdeen around 12.30pm on Tuesday, September 20 and was swept away to Balmoral in a chauffeur-driven car. The journey will retrace the route through Royal Deeside taken by Queen Elizabeth's funeral cortege.

His flight to Scotland came after the royals published a previously unseen picture of Her Majesty hiking in Balmoral - released just as Charles laid her to rest during a private interment at St George's Chapel last night.

 
The King was swept into the RAF station in north London at just before 10.30am. His police outriders removed their helmets and bowed while he boarded with his wife. All public engagements are cancelled until Tuesday, September 27.

After arriving in Aberdeen, the King sat in the back of the car as they left the airport with the Queen Consort  who suffers from car-sickness  riding up front with the chauffeur as usual.

Charles is expected to spend several days at the estate where his mother died 12 days ago. He is likely to live at Birkhall, his Scottish home on the Balmoral estate in Aberdeenshire that he inherited from the Queen Mother upon her death in 2002.

It is telling that the King is visiting the estate his mother loved in the heart of the Cairngorms National Park following her funeral. Charles chose to retreat to his remote home in the Welsh countryside within 24 hours of his father's funeral in April 2021.

The Queen's love of Scotland was well known, as is her son's. When he was Prince of Wales, Charles was known as the Duke of Rothesay there until his titles were handed to Prince William.

----------


## Hugh Cow

The household cavalry uniform from the white ploom of the lifeguards to the red of the blues and royals look spectacular. Riding in those special boots would be a chore though. Not sure what regiment the bagpipe players were from but they do something for my Scottish ancestral soul and the lone piper topped it off for me.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The household cavalry uniform from the white ploom of the lifeguards to the red of the blues and royals look spectacular. Riding in those special boots would be a chore though. Not sure what regiment the bagpipe players were from but they do something for my Scottish ancestral soul and the lone piper topped it off for me.


The lone piper who closed out the Windsor service was the piper who awoke her the morning she died.

----------


## S Landreth

^Might have been listed here




> Here is the order of service for Queen Elizabeth II's state funeral, which will take place at 11 a.m. BST (6 a.m. EDT, 1000 GMT) in Westminster Abbey on Monday, Sept. 19, 2022"

----------


## S Landreth

I was going to give it a little more time (after King Charles mourning period) before I posted the 2nd article below until I saw the news yesterday.

I thought they were going to give it three years. Apparently, some are calling for it now.

 

'Abolish the monarchy' protests held on Australian day of mourning for the Queen

Crowds have gathered across the country for 'abolish the monarchy' protests on the national day of mourning for Queen Elizabeth II.

The Melbourne rally was coordinated by Warriors of the Aboriginal Resistance, which said in a statement it stands "against racist colonial imperialism and its ongoing effects on us as Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander peoples".

"While they mourn the Queen, we mourn everything her regime stole from us: our children, our land, our loved one's lives, our sacred sites, our histories," the organisation said.

Organisers listed their demands as the return of land "to the rightful sovereign owners", an end to Indigenous deaths in custody, and truth, accountability and justice. Rallies also took place in Sydney, Canberra and Brisbane.

An official service was held for the Queen at Parliament House in Canberra, where Prime Minister Anthony Albanese and Opposition Leader Peter Dutton gave tributes to the late monarch.

Governor-general David Hurley acknowledged the Queen's death had prompted a range of reactions, and said the nation must complete its reconciliation journey.

Thousands of people gathered at Birrarung Marr in Melbourne, on Wurundjeri land, before moving through the CBD in protest against the day of mourning.

After a Welcome to Country and smoking ceremony, speakers addressed the building crowd along the Yarra River.

Aboriginal leaders spoke and called for recognition of Indigenous suffering as a result of colonisation.

Community members spread white ochre on the faces of attendees as a sign of mourning, not for the Queen, but for community members who had recently passed, and for the suffering endured by First Nations peoples across the country.

Organiser Tarneen Onus Williams said it was important for Indigenous people to come together to "reflect on the genocide and dispossession and colonialism that the Queen represented".

The Gunditjmara, Yorta Yorta, Bindal, and Torres Strait Islander activist called for the abolition of the monarchy, and for land to be returned to First Nations people.

Sissy Austin said the policies which arrived with colonisation were still harming Indigenous people today.

"One major element of the colonial project was the removal of First Nations children and the policies that were designed and developed to colonise our children," the Gunditjmara, Keerray Wurrung and Djab Wurrung woman said.

"Deep in my heart today is our Stolen Generation mob, who are watching the rest of the country celebrate and grieve for someone who's led on policies that have quite literally destroyed their lives."

She said the community was also struggling with the recent loss of elders Uncle Jack Charles and Uncle Archie Roach.

After leaving the river, the crowd staged a sit-in at the busy intersection of Swanston and Flinders Streets, outside Flinders Street Station.

Some protesters removed the Union Jack part of the Australian flag and doused it in fake blood.

Much, much more and lots of pictures: 'Abolish the monarchy' protests held on Australian day of mourning for the Queen - ABC News

If the link does not work, just copy and paste the headline to the article and go to google search.

__________


What's next for King Charles III and the Commonwealth countries

The passing of Queen Elizabeth II — and the ascent of King Charles III to the throne — comes as several Commonwealth nations are re-evaluating their relationship to the British monarchy.

*The big picture:* Multiple Commonwealth countries — a voluntary association of 56 countries, many of them republics that used to be under British rule — may sever ties with the monarchy over its legacy of colonialism.

*Context:* The Commonwealth's 56 countries represent about 2.5 billion people, more than a third of the world's population. Within the 56 countries, there are 14 realms that will have King Charles III as their monarch.


Those 14 countries include Antigua and Barbuda, Australia, Bahamas, Belize, Canada, Grenada, Jamaica, New Zealand, Papua New Guinea, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Solomon Islands and Tuvalu.The remaining countries are independent of the monarchy but are still within the Commonwealth. The 1949 London Declaration allowed republics and other countries to join the Commonwealth of Nations.Four of the countries — Gabon, Togo, Mozambique and Rwanda — joined the commonwealth without any connection to the British empire.

*What they're saying:* “The accession of Charles is of course putting this debate front and center: What are we doing with this British, distant, White monarch as our head of state?” Kate Quinn, an associate professor of Caribbean history at University College London, told the Washington Post.

*Caribbean nations* have been recently reconsidering their future with the UK in part amid the Black Lives Matter movement and criticism of how the monarchy treated migrants during World War II, according to the Washington Post.


The latest royal visits have only stoked concerns from these countries. Prince William and Princess Kate's royal trip in June was deemed "tone deaf" and a callback to colonialism.Barbados already cast off the monarchy as a head of state, becoming a republic and replacing the queen with a president back in 2021, Axios reports.

*State of play:* Some Caribbean nations are already putting together plans to break away from the monarchy.


*Antigua and Barbuda* Prime Minister Gaston Browne said he plans to hold a referendum on separating from the monarchy within the next few years, according to Bloomberg.*Belize* is actively considering a constitutional reform, which could lead to the Central American nation becoming a republic, the Washington Post reports.

*The Bahamas* has also been considering a republic, but specific steps toward forming that style of government remain unclear, the Nassau Guardian reports.*Jamaica* has been teasing the idea of becoming a republic, too, as the country has had a tenuous relationship with the monarchy, per BBC News.

*Yes, but:* Grenada, Papua New Guinea and Tuvalu have yet to announce any formal steps to break away.

*Outside of the Caribbean,* Australia and New Zealand accepted King Charles III as their new monarch but hinted at a shift toward independence.


Adam Bandt, the leader of Australia’s Greens Party, said on Twitter that "Australia must move forward,” saying “We need [a] Treaty with First Nations people, and we need to become a Republic.”New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern pledged support for King Charles III but said the country will become a republic "in time," according to the New York Times.

*Canada* is still questioning its future connections to the monarchy due to "the central role of colonialism by the British Crown in the systemic racism perpetrated against Indigenous Peoples," per Global News.


The North American nation has also been critical of the recently-discovered burial sites at former residential schools, which were run by Catholic missionaries.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III Official Portrait Released by Buckingham Palace

King Charles III appears with famous red box for 1st time in new photo

Buckingham Palace released an official portrait of King Charles III on Sept. 23.

The photo shows Charles at a desk carrying out government duties. The image also contains a nod to his mother, the late Queen Elizabeth II, who died earlier this month at age 96.

The image was taken in the Eighteenth Century Room at Buckingham Palace last week and shows His Majesty The King carrying out official government duties from The Kings Red Box, the palace said in a statement.

The Red Box contains papers from government ministers in the United Kingdom and the Realms and from representatives from the Commonwealth and beyond. The documents are sent from the Private Secretarys Office to The King, wherever he may be in residence, in a locked red despatch box.

The portrait also captures the kings late parents, Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip, in a picture taken more than seven decades ago.

The photograph in the background of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II and The Duke of Edinburgh was given by the then Princess Elizabeth and Prince Philip to King George VI for Christmas in 1951, the palace said.

Charles, who is the former Prince of Wales, officially became head of state on Sept. 10, two days after his mothers death.

 
this will not be the picture on the new notes/coins




> *Just for fun.*
> 
> At least 3 months: https://www.royalmint.com/shop/gold/gold-bullion-coins/

----------


## harrybarracuda

I wonder if Charlie will notice they haven't exactly left a lot of room...

----------


## S Landreth

^wonder if the other 3 children will notice


King Charles III and Camilla spotted in Scotland as Prince Harry's bombshell book looms

King Charles and Camilla have been spotted arriving at church near Balmoral. The King and Queen Consort were pictured being driven to Crathie Kirk, which is not far from the private royal residence in the Scottish Highlands, on Sunday morning.

Charles and Camilla wore black on the last day of royal mourning for the late Queen, who died peacefully aged 96 at Balmoral on September 8 with family members by her side.

The Queen Consort had a blanket over her legs as she sat in back of the car on the chilly September morning.

It comes as Charles is staying with Camilla at his Birkhall residence on the Balmoral estate.

He is expected to remain there for at least another week following a packed schedule ahead of the late Queen's state funeral last Monday.

It comes amid claims Harry is "desperately" trying to make last-minute changes to his tell-all memoir, which was due out this year as part of a reported £35 million deal with Penguin Random House.

A source told The Sun on Sunday: The publishers paid $20million up front because they knew whatever was written would be huge for sales and exposure all around the world.

But the first draft they received was disappointing as it was a bit too emotional and focused far more on mental health issues than they wanted.

"Eventually, the final draft has been finished and signed off and a lot of money and energy has been spent to make sure it comes out this year.

But Harry has thrown a spanner in the works as he is desperate to get it refined in the light of the Queens death, her funeral and his father Charles taking the throne.

There may be things which might not look so good if they come out so soon after the Queens death and his dad becoming King.

"He wants sections changed. Its not a total rewrite by any means. He desperately wants to make changes. But it might be too late.

Meanwhile, there are reports Charles has not yet decided whether to allow Archie and Lilibet to use their Prince and Princess titles.

The move has reportedly stoked tensions with Harry and Meghan Markle, who are living in California with their two children after quitting royal duties in 2020.

As the children of the monarch's son, Archie, three, and Lili, one, are automatically now a Prince and Princess and entitled to use His Royal Highness and Her Royal Highness styles.

But they are still listed on the Royal Family's official website as Master Archie Mountbatten-Windsor and Miss Lilibet Mountbatten-Windsor despite William and Kate being updated as the Prince and Princess of Wales.

A royal source told the Sunday Times: For [Buckingham Palace] not to make those changes suggests that something is off. Why not just change everything and do it in that moment?

----------


## nidhogg

> King Charles III appears with famous red box for 1st time in new photo


Except they cropped the red box out of the photo!!!!!

----------


## S Landreth

^thank you


King Charles: New royal cypher revealed

 
The cypher of King Charles III has been revealed, showing an image to be used by government departments and on state documents and post boxes.

It was personally chosen by the King, from a range of designs produced by the College of Arms.

The monogram combines his initial "C" and "R" for Rex, the Latin for king, plus III for the third King Charles.

The cypher, a visual identity for the new reign, replaces the E II R of Queen Elizabeth II.

As the period of royal mourning ends, the new cypher of King Charles will be used for the first time.

Its first application will be in the Buckingham Palace post room on Tuesday, with the cypher used to frank letters from the Royal Households.

There is a separate version of the cypher for Scotland, which features the Scottish Crown.

But there won't be a sudden change on post boxes or on public buildings.

There are still post boxes in use from the reign of Queen Victoria, Edward VII, George V and VI, and the original cyphers remain until boxes need to be replaced.

Almost 70,000 of the current post boxes, about 60% of the total, date from the reign of Queen Elizabeth II. There are only about 170 surviving from the short reign of Edward VIII, who abdicated in 1936.

Boxes already under construction or ready for installation will continue to have the late Queen's cypher, Royal Mail says.

Where royal cyphers appear on buildings, it will be up to individual organisations to decide when or if they will be updated.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There are only about 170 surviving from the short reign of Edward VIII, who abdicated in 1936.


Can you put a bid in for them?

They'd be worth fortunes on ebay to the nips and seppos.

----------


## S Landreth

Bank of England banknotes featuring HM King Charles III

The Bank of England will reveal images of updated banknotes featuring a portrait of HM King Charles III by the end of this year. The notes are expected to enter circulation by mid-2024.

His Majesty’s portrait will appear on existing designs of all four polymer banknotes (£5, £10, £20 and £50). This will be a continuation of the current polymer series and no additional changes to the banknote designs will be made.

In line with guidance from the Royal Household to minimise the environmental and financial impact of the change of monarch, existing stocks of notes featuring HM Queen Elizabeth II will continue to be issued into circulation. New notes will only be printed to replace worn banknotes and to meet any overall increase in demand for banknotes.

Current banknotes featuring the portrait of HM Queen Elizabeth II will continue to be legal tender and will only be removed from circulation once they become worn or damaged. They will co-circulate with those featuring HM King Charles III. 

____________


The Royal Mint confirms coins bearing effigy of His Majesty King Charles III will enter circulation

The Royal Mint, the official maker of UK coins, has confirmed that coins featuring the portrait of His Majesty King Charles III will enter circulation.

All UK coins bearing the effigy of Her Late Majesty Queen Elizabeth II will also remain legal tender and in active circulation. Historically it has been commonplace for coins featuring the effigies of different monarchs to co-circulate. This ensures a smooth transition, with minimal environmental impact and cost.

Anne Jessopp, Chief Executive Officer, The Royal Mint said: “We are honoured to have struck each UK coin of Her Late Majesty’s reign, documenting her journey from young Queen to respected Head of State. As official coin maker to the UK, we have told the story of each monarch since Alfred the Great and are now preparing for the biggest change in British coinage for several decades.

_“The first coins bearing the effigy of His Majesty King Charles III will enter circulation in line with demand from banks and post offices. This means the coinage of King Charles III and Queen Elizabeth II will co-circulate in the UK for many years to come.”_

There are approximately 27 billion coins currently circulating in the UK bearing the effigy of Queen Elizabeth II. These will be replaced over time as they become damaged or worn, and to meet demand for additional coins.

The Royal Mint will unveil further details about the coinage of King Charles III over the coming weeks.

----------


## DrWilly

All the important things

----------


## harrybarracuda

One of the new coins. The way things are going, by the time it comes out, it will be worth about three satang.

----------


## cyrille

The Queen's timing was immaculate, I must say.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles decides to not attend Cop27 climate change summit in Egypt after 'advice' from Liz Truss

King Charles will not attend next month’s Cop27 international climate change summit in Egypt, Buckingham Palace has confirmed.

The Palace said it was agreed the King, who is passionate about environmental issues, would not attend after he was given advice by Liz Truss.

The Palace said: “With mutual friendship and respect there was agreement that the King would not attend.”

Traditionally members of the royal family go on overseas visits after taking advice from the Government.

The decision comes after after The Sunday Times claimed Ms Truss had “ordered” the King not to attend the event.

Before he ascended the throne, it was believed the King, who attended the Cop26 summit in Glasgow last year, would also would go to Egypt.

Downing Street would not comment on the report which said the King had wanted to deliver a speech to delegates at the Red Sea resort of Sharm el-Sheikh.

A spokeswoman said: “We do not comment on meetings between the Prime Minister and the King.”

But a No 10 source claimed it was “ridiculous” to suggest that the Prime Minister “gives orders” to the monarch.

The Sunday Times claimed it is understood that after the King sought advice from the Government, it was agreed this would not be the right occasion for Charles to make his first overseas visit as sovereign.

The paper quoted a senior royal source as saying: “It is no mystery that the King was invited to go there. He had to think very carefully about what steps to take for his first overseas tour, and he is not going to be attending Cop.”

The source said the decision was made on the Government’s advice and was “entirely in the spirit of being ever-mindful as King that he acts on Government advice”.

___________

Royal family receives over 50,000 letters following the death of Queen Elizabeth II

The Royal Family announced it has received more than 50,000 letters and cards since the death of Queen Elizabeth II last month.

The family posted on Twitter on Saturday that the letters have been addressed to King Charles III, Queen Consort Camilla and other members of the royal family. They posted that a “small but dedicated” correspondence team is carefully sorting, reading and responding to the messages as they arrive.

The post included four pictures of stacks of letters tied in rubber bands on tables with people reviewing them in the background.


*extra*

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III makes first public appearance

King Charles III and his wife Camilla, the queen consort, visited Scotland Monday in their first joint public engagement since the royal mourning period to remember Queen Elizabeth II ended.

Large crowds turned out on the streets of Dunfermline in Fife, north of Edinburgh, hoping to get a glimpse of the new monarch. Charles, who wore a kilt for the visit, spent some time shaking hands with well-wishers after he greeted Scottish First Minister Nicola Sturgeon and other leaders.

The royal couple were visiting to formally give city status to Dunfermline, the birthplace of another King Charles: Charles I, who reigned in the 17th century before his execution, was the last British monarch born in Scotland.

Later Monday, Charles and Camilla will host a reception for around 300 guests at Edinburgh to celebrate the British South Asian community. The royals will meet British Indians, Pakistanis, and many others and pay tribute to the contributions they made to the U.K.

Charles became sovereign immediately upon the death of his mother Queen Elizabeth in Balmoral Castle, Scotland, on Sept. 8. Britain held 10 days of national mourning, while the royal family extended the mourning period for a week after the queen's funeral on Sept. 19.

----------


## Iceman123

^
As a USA citizen, what is your interest in Charles the complete knob.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> As a USA citizen, what is your interest in Charles the complete knob.


The Seppos love the royal family. Them and the nips are the ones that buy most Princess Diana toilet roll, Princess Kate commemorative dog bowls, etc.

----------


## docmartin

Oh ffs can he just nick off and go kinging somewhere else please. 
Somewhere like Japan would lap up all the dressing up and poncing about. 

Monty Python - Constitutional Peasants Scene (HD) - YouTube

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oh ffs can he just nick off and go kinging somewhere else please. 
> Somewhere like Japan would lap up all the dressing up and poncing about. 
> 
> Monty Python - Constitutional Peasants Scene (HD) - YouTube


Shut up, he is a bigger tourist attraction than the Blackpool Tower.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The Stone of Scone will return to Westminster Abbey for the coronation of King Charles the Spaniel whenever that may happen.

----------


## docmartin

> Shut up, he is a bigger tourist attraction than the Blackpool Tower.


He may well be but the whole setup is sus. 
Inbred nitwits bedazzling the muppetry with an expensive show, for which the plebs must pay. 
Here in Straya the rough, tough, larrikin rebels can’t kneel fast enough when there’s a sniff of superiority in the air. 
I find the assertion that he is of service to us is laughable. 
It shows just how gullible and willing to be ruled most of the dipwits are. 
Self-deluding suckholes and for nothing but to be robbed and downtrodden. 
Nauseating. 
But still, it’s a good gig getting your bum kissed clean every day and getting paid for it too.

edit - if the Brits insist on a monarch then it should be Anne. She’s got more balls than her brothers combined and opens fetes until she’s blue in the face, and doesn’t seem to want to fondle teenagers or morph into a tampon.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fuck me, triggered or what?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Iceman123

Docmartin is correct, why on earth do we kowtow to this sad excuse of a man.
He has a valet who has to put 1” of toothpaste on his toothbrush.

Anyone who thinks the Royal mob deserve their place or respect is definitely deranged.

----------


## malmomike77

^ are you lot going to search for Bonnie Prince Benders successor once Jimmy Kranke wins independence  :Smile:

----------


## Iceman123

> ^ are you lot going to search for Bonnie Prince Benders successor once Jimmy Kranke wins independence


In keeping with Royal tradition, Scotland shall appoint a complete undeserving thick tosser for the role. Are you up for it?
 :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

^ i don't qualify by either nationality or penchant for cross dressing, fill yer boots :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

> The Seppos love the royal family.


With the Royals, it is a learning experience for me and will continue to be. I give it at least 20 more years for King Charles.

Still waiting for their mint to place a portrait of King Charles III on a 1oz gold coin (maybe by the end of December 2022). Whatshername has one of the Queen. Routine birthday gift for her. 1oz gold coins from different countries. This year it was going to be a Ukrainian 1 oz gold coin, but they are over priced (about 900.00 US dollars) so I’ll wait for the UK Mint.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles vets Scottish Government rent freeze legislation

KING Charles has been allowed to vet Holyrood legislation freezing rents and banning evictions as it will affect residential tenancies on His Majestys private estates at Balmoral.

The new monarch has been able to lobby for changes to the Cost of Living (Tenant Protection) (Scotland) Bill under a controversial process known as Crown consent.

The long-standing but obscure mechanism was regularly used by the Queen, however this is the first example of it being deployed by her son.

However what changes - if any - have been made at his request remain a secret.

The Bill is being put through Holyrood in just three days this week as emergency legislation in order to protect tenants from the worst of the cost of living crisis this winter.

If passed, it will see social, private and student accommodation rents frozen from September 6 to 31 March next year, subject to certain specific exemptions for landlords with extra costs.

It will also create a six month moratorium on evictions, with exemptions for tenants guilty of criminal or anti-social behaviour, or running up excessive arrears.

Landlords will also be able to sell or move into their properties if they face financial hardship.

Private and social landlords have warned the Bill could have unintended consequences, including reducing the supply of homes for rent and worsening homelessness.

The Kings involvement, a legacy of Westminster practice, was confirmed by the Scottish Government in the policy memorandum accompanying the Bill.

It said Crown Consent is required where a Scottish Bill impacts the Royal prerogative, the hereditary revenues of the Crown or the personal property or interests of the Sovereign.

It said: Crown consent will be required because it is considered that the provisions in the Bill affecting private residential tenancies could affect residential tenancies on His Majestys private estates and those on land forming part of the Scottish Crown Estate.

The Scottish Crown Estate manages land and property previously held by the monarch, but its profits are used by the Scottish Government.

The Guardian newspaper revealed last year that Scottish ministers had given the Queen advance access to at least 67 Bills under Crown Consent since devolution in 1999.

They included laws on planning, property taxation, and a Bill preventing forestry inspectors entering Crown land, including Balmoral, without the Queens permission.

After a row about the issue, Holyroods Presiding Office, Alison Johnstone, told Scottish ministers to declare if Crown consent affected any Bill at its introduction, rather than admitting the monarch's involvement when the legislation completed its final stage.

The Cost of Living (Tenant Protection) (Scotland) Bill is both the first Bill affected by Ms Johnstones ruling and the first to involve the new King.

Scottish Liberal Democrat leader Alex Cole-Hamilton, whose party has fought for greater transparency on Crown consent, said the Governments memo revealed virtually nothing.

He said: This policy would ensure we still remain utterly in the dark. The Scottish government should instead specifically list any changes made to legislation at the request of the Kings lawyers when it arrives at and goes through parliament.

Everyone deserves to know how their laws are being made because transparency and scrutiny are pillars of our democracy.

Scottish Labour leader Anas Sarwar added:  think people would expect any democratic system, a system designed for the people and in a representative parliamentary democracy, for these issues all to be out in the open for people to know how decisions are made, why decisions are made and where suggested amendments have come from.

----------


## Iceman123

> This year it was going to be a Ukrainian 1 oz gold coin, but they are over priced (about 900.00 US dollars) so Ill wait for the UK Mint.


The price of gold is currently north of $1700.00 per oz.  Guess you've got it wrong.

----------


## cyrille

> The price of gold is currently north of $1700.00 per oz.  Guess you've got it wrong.


Looks like 'the Thai gf' missed out on a bargain. 

 ::doglol::

----------


## S Landreth

> The price of gold is currently north of $1700.00 per oz.  Guess you've got it wrong.


1,700.00 + 900.00

Ya peon.  That would be over priced.

----------


## panama hat

> Somewhere like Japan would lap up all the dressing up and poncing about.


Japan has its own royal family, though.  Not one tenth as ostentatious, thankfully

----------


## Iceman123

> That would be over priced.


Nah, its a fairly standard price for a 1oz gold coin. Buy a small ingot, better value.

----------


## S Landreth

^ Nope https://www.royalmint.com/invest/bul...-bullion-coin/

Britannia 1oz Gold Bullion Coin: £1,597.92 or US 1,820.32

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Japan has its own royal family, though.  Not one tenth as ostentatious, thankfully


You don't get the seppos queuing up to buy Emperor Karaoke commemorative ashtrays, do you?

----------


## S Landreth

Charles III Reportedly Sets June Coronation DateHeres What To Expect

King Charles III became Britains new monarch immediately after the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth II, but his coronationan ancient ceremony in which he will be officially crowned at Westminster Abbeyhas been tentatively scheduled for June 3 next year, anonymous government sources told Bloomberg on Wednesday.

Even before becoming king, Charles had long planned to slim down the monarchy in an effort to make the ancient institution more modern, more cost-efficient and less flashy, an approach that is widely believed to have influenced plans for his coronation, which has reportedly been planned for years under the code name Operation Golden Orb.

Sources have told British media outlets that Charles coronation ceremony will likely be a shorter, smaller and less expensive affair than those of previous rulers, and Charles has also reportedly asked for the coronation to reflect the diversity of modern Britain and represent different communities and faiths that reside in the U.K.

While Elizabeth was crowned in front of more than 8,000 guests in 1953, new safety measures in place at Westminster Abbey restricted the guest list at Charles coronation to around 2,000.

However, Charles will likely be crowned with many of the same traditions of his ancestors, including being crowned with St. Edwards Crown, the centerpiece of the Crown Jewels, which are collectively estimated to be worth around $4 billion.

Charles wife, Camilla, is expected to be crowned as queen consort beside him, plans that received Elizabeth's blessing before her death (when Charles and Camilla married in 2005, eight years after the death of Charles first wife, Diana, Camilla was not expected to ever become queen consort).

Because the coronation will be a state affairwhich is paid for by the governmentBritains residents will likely get a bank holiday on the day of the coronation, like they did for Elizabeths funeral.

Buckingham Palace did not immediately respond to Forbes request for comment.

CONTRA

Not everyone in Britain will be celebrating the coronation. Anti-monarchy group Republic pledged shortly after Elizabeths death that Charles coronation will be met by large republican protests. CEO Graham Smith said in a September statement that "Charles is already king. There is absolutely no need to go through with this expensive pantomime. Critics have blasted the idea of holding a costly coronation as Britain faces a cost-of-living crisis.

TANGENT

The actual coronation ceremony is a solemn religious affair that has remained essentially the same over a thousand years, according to Buckingham Palace. The Archbishop of Canterbury, the senior bishop of the Church of England, has been tasked with holding the service at nearly every coronation since the Norman Conquest in 1066. During the ceremony, Charles is expected to take the coronation oath before being anointed, blessed and consecrated by the archbishop. Hell then take a seat in King Edward's chair, which is from around the 14th century and has been used by every sovereign since 1626. After Charles receives the orb and scepter, part of the Crown Jewels, the archbishop will place St Edward's Crown on his head.

KEY BACKGROUND

Holding the coronation in early June would place Charles ceremony almost exactly 70 years from when his mother was crowned on June 2, 1953. It will come about nine months out from when Charles acceded to the throne in September. Coronations are typically held months after the death of the previous monarch, because they are considered celebratory occasions not to be held while in mourning. Elizabeths own coronation took place 16 months after the death of her father, King George VI.

----------


## panama hat

> You don't get the seppos queuing up to buy Emperor Karaoke commemorative ashtrays, do you?


That's because they don't exist

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That's because they don't exist


Exactly, there's no fucking market for them.

----------


## panama hat

> Exactly, there's no fucking market for them.


 . . . and the Japanese monarchy isn't a public spectacle

----------


## malmomike77

> . . . and the Japanese monarchy isn't a public spectacle


of course not,  princess Mako who had to renounce her Royal title wasn't public at all, we get your hate of the UK Royals, message received

----------


## DrWilly

> Japan has its own royal family, though. Not one tenth as ostentatious, thankfully





> You don't get the seppos queuing up to buy Emperor Karaoke commemorative ashtrays, do you?





> That's because they don't exist





> Exactly, there's no fucking market for them.





> . . . and the Japanese monarchy isn't a public spectacle


:whoosh:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> . . . and the Japanese monarchy isn't a public spectacle


Yeah 'coz they're boring and no-one is interested in them.

----------


## cyrille

> :whoosh:


Christ, will you ever extricate yourself from his behind?

----------


## panama hat

> of course not, princess Mako who had to renounce her Royal title wasn't public at all, we get your hate of the UK Royals, message received


What a surprise, striglshit/NPT/Mike is angery again, feels all attacked and gets all defensive.

Show me where I've posted hate-filled comments about your royals.  I think they're redundant, especially after Lizzie . . . hatred?  Drama queen . . . stop drinking.





> Christ, will you ever extricate yourself from his behind?


You have the same knack as your boozing friend of stalking . . . enjoying your retirement, cybille?  :Smile:

----------


## docmartin

So the Right Charlie has decided to get his special hat put on nine months after mum had the lid put on her box. 
Has he had a chat with a tree whos told him that Lillibet the First might be reborn as his radiant presence ?

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III hires bagpiper to play for him each morning

King Charles III has hired his late mother Queen Elizabeth II's official bagpiper, Paul Burns.

The Queen had Burns play the bagpipes every morning she was in the UK since she ascended the throne back in 1952, and Charles has opted to continue that tradition.

"His mother adored having her piper," a source told the Sun. "It's a lovely tradition. Everyone is delighted the quirky job did not disappear with her.

"The tradition is for it to happen at 9:00 am, but the King is always awake much earlier."

Burns gained worldwide fame after performing a very famous lament, Sleep Dearie Sleep, as the Queen's coffin made its way into St. George's Chapel at Windsor Castle to be laid in King George VI's vault.

Tradition since 1843

Burns will thus continue an old tradition that began in 1843. Queen Elizabeth II had 17 pipers in her reign and Burns became the Queen's Piper in 2021, the 17th to hold the post, after replacing Richard Grisdale.

Scott Methven, Pipe Major between 2015 and 2019, spoke very fondly of the late monarch and his relationship with her.

He described her as "the best boss he ever had" and said she was "calm and fun." He recalled the grief upon learning of her death, stating that he felt as if he had just "lost a family member."

Other requests by King Charles III

The United Kingdom's new monarch asks that his bed, furniture and even photos be moved when he travels, and that his belongings arrive a day before he does.

He also asks that his morning shower be at a certain temperature, that the bathtub stopper be arranged in a particular way and that the towel be placed so that it makes it easier for him to dry himself.

He also asks that his pajamas and shoelaces be ironed every day. The eccentricities continue when it comes to dressing, as he always does it with the help of two men.

It's even said that on a trip to Canada the asked for an orthopedic bed, toilet and his favorite toilet paper, Kleenex Velvet.

_____________


The nickname that King Charles III had for Meghan Markle has been revealed

A new book has revealed that King Charles III had a sassy nickname for Meghan Markle, back when the latter was about to enter the Royal Family through her marriage to the now monarch's son, Prince Harry.

King Charles III oftenly called the Duchess of Sussex, "Tungsten", as in the hard steel-gray metal, which has the highest melting point of all the metallic elements. The revelations were made in the book "The New Royals" by royal expert Katie Nicholl, per report.

"Charles reportedly nicknamed his future daughter-in-law 'Tungsten' because of her toughness and resilience," Nicholl wrote.

According to Nicholl the now king started calling her that after how resilient she showed to be during the Royal Foundation Forum in 2018, where she appeared alongside Prince Harry, Prince William and Kate Middleton.

A lot has happened in the past four years and it's unclear if King Charles III still calls Meghan Markle by her nickname, specially after having resigning her royal duties alongside Prince Harry and being constantly rifting with the Royal Family.

According to one of the sources cited in the book by Nicholl, Prince William and Kate Middleton saw Meghan as the breakout star out in the Royal Family and felt like they needed to step up their game, signaling they wanted to become more than ornamental royals.

"Meghan was the breakout star of the foursome. She was polished, passionate and funny, using all her TV-honed skills to present her case. That was a wake-up moment for William and Kate when they realized that Meghan was very impressive, very confident and very capable, according to a source", can be read in the book.

----------


## 39TG

Tungsten?  She's married to a marshmallow.

----------


## S Landreth

Everything We Know So Far About King Charles III’s Coronation

Following the death of Queen Elizabeth II on September 8, Charles III became King. Since then, he’s given his first address to the nation, presided over a historic Accession Council, had calls with world leaders, and begun settling into his new role as sovereign, head of the Commonwealth, and Supreme Governor of the Church of England. However, it may be a while yet before we witness his official coronation.

Below, everything we know so far ahead of the historic day.

*When will King Charles III’s coronation take place?*

Tradition dictates that the country will remain in mourning for an appropriate period of time following the passing of the former monarch. As a result, the coronation of King Charles III is likely to still be several months away. Queen Elizabeth II herself acceded to the throne on February 6, 1952, but wasn’t crowned until June 2, 1953. We may not have to wait 16 months, though—per The Telegraph, the ceremony is expected to be held next spring or summer, and, according to subsequent reports, could even take place on the 70th anniversary of the Queen’s coronation or the following day, June 3. However, Buckingham Palace has yet to confirm the news.

*Will there be a bank holiday for King Charles III’s coronation?*

It was widely expected that the day of King Charles III’s Coronation would be a bank holiday—as was the day of Queen Elizabeth II’s coronation—but The Telegraph has reported that this is not guaranteed due to the government’s fears about the potential cost to the economy from reduced productivity. One alternative would be for the existing late May bank holiday to be moved to mark the occasion, but it’s likely that a decision will be made much closer to the time.

*Where will King Charles III’s Coronation take place?
* 
Westminster Abbey has been the setting for British coronations for the past 900 years and it’s unlikely that Charles III will deviate from the established model, at least in this sense.

*What will King Charles III’s coronation look like?*

In other senses, however, Charles III’s coronation could look markedly different from his mother’s. According to The Telegraph, plans have been drawn up under the codename Operation Golden Orb, and will reflect the new sovereign’s vision for “a smaller, more modern monarchy.” Sources have told the publication that the ceremony will be shorter than the three hours allotted for the Queen’s coronation. It will also be less expensive (as the government pays, the King has reportedly expressed the wish that the service be considered “good value”), and it will include more representatives from different faiths and community groups, in order to more accurately reflect the nation’s ethnic diversity.

Other aspects of the ceremony will align more closely with the Queen’s coronation: King Charles III will take the Coronation oath, be anointed with consecrated oil, receive the orb and scepters, and the Archbishop of Canterbury will place the glittering St Edward’s Crown on his head. Afterwards, he is expected to appear on the balcony of Buckingham Palace alongside Queen Consort Camilla, and the new Prince and Princess of Wales and their children.

*Will Queen Consort Camilla be crowned alongside King Charles III?
* 
Yes, following Queen Elizabeth II’s declaration earlier this year that it was her “sincere wish” that the former Duchess of Cornwall take the title of Queen Consort when Charles accedes to the throne, she will be crowned alongside the monarch. She’ll become the first Consort to be crowned since the Queen Mother in 1937, and the latter’s platinum crown, decorated with 2,800 diamonds including the 105-carat Koh-i-Noor, will be placed on her head. (As a man, Prince Philip was not entitled to a similar honor.)

*Who will be present at King Charles III’s coronation?
* 
More than 8,000 guests attended Queen Elizabeth II’s coronation, but King Charles III’s is expected to be significantly smaller, with around 2,000 dignitaries present. Among them will be members of the royal family, representatives from the Houses of Parliament and the Church, and prominent politicians from the Commonwealth and around the world.

*Will King Charles III’s coronation be broadcast live?*

Considering that King Charles III’s Accession Council was televised for the first time in history, it’s almost certain that his coronation will be broadcast live. Queen Elizabeth II’s coronation, the first ceremony of its kind to be shown on TV, drew an estimated 27 million viewers in the UK—a number that could easily be surpassed come 2023.

__________

In other news


Aussie man who claims to be King Charles’ secret son announces surprise Netflix move

----------


## DrWilly

:Die Thread:

----------


## S Landreth

^maybe 20 years of updates  :Smile: 


Coronation of King Charles III to take place in May 2023

The coronation of King Charles III will take place on May 6 next year at Westminster Abbey in London, Buckingham Palace announced Tuesday.

The service will be a more modern affair than previous royal coronations and will look towards the future, the palace said in a statement. It added that the occasion will still be rooted in longstanding traditions and pageantry.

The Archbishop of Canterbury Justin Welby will conduct the ceremony, which will see Charles crowned alongside his wife Camilla, the Queen Consort.

During the event, the King will be anointed, blessed and consecrated by the Archbishop of Canterbury  a role which has conducted most royal coronations since 1066, according to the statement.

The palace added: The Ceremony has retained a similar structure for over a thousand years, and next years Coronation is expected to include the same core elements while recognising the spirit of our times.

Charles, 73, became Britains monarch last month following the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth II.

Days after her death, Charles was formally confirmed as the new King of the United Kingdom in a ceremony at St. James Palace.

However, his coronation has been scheduled for next year to allow an appropriate period of time to mourn the previous sovereign and to plan the ceremony.

The palace has not revealed specific details about the coronation, but some have wondered if the King intends to make it more inclusive while reflecting his vision of the future monarchy.

Charles previously said he sees Britain as a community of communities and this understanding has made him realize that he has an additional duty to protect the diversity of our country.

Later this year, he is expected to sign a proclamation formally declaring the date of the coronation at a meeting of the Privy Council, which is a panel of royal advisers.

__________


King Charles to host South African president for first state visit

King Charles will host the first state visit of his reign next month when he welcomes the president of South Africa to Buckingham Palace.

President Cyril Ramaphosa and his wife, First Lady Tshepo Motsepe, have accepted an invitation to visit the King and Queen Consort.

The visit will take place from Tuesday November 22 to Thursday November 24.

It is understood the trip was in the early stages of being planned before the Queen's death in September.

It will be the first time a South African leader has visited the UK in an official capacity in more than a decade, with the last state visit being in 2010 when Jacob Zuma visited the late Queen.

The King has visited South Africa on a number of occasions since his first tour of the country in 1997, which included stops in Pretoria, Johannesburg, Durban and Cape Town.

He last travelled to the country in 2011, with the Queen Consort. It was not a state event.

State visits are an exercise in soft power and red carpets, filled with royal ceremony and banquets, but focused on the hard-headed business of strengthening international relationships.

----------


## docmartin

‘focused on the hard-headed business of strengthening international relationships.’
Means ‘focused on the hard-headed business of strengthening the bank balances of the polo-playing trust fund mob’.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ‘focused on the hard-headed business of strengthening international relationships.’
> Means ‘focused on the hard-headed business of strengthening the bank balances of the polo-playing trust fund mob’.


He's the King not the Chancellor of the Exchequer.

Stop getting in a strop.

 :Smile:

----------


## docmartin

He’s the king but the job description includes ‘accepting the tiresome and relentless grovelling of the foreign commercial classes in the interests of the British economy’ and some of that resulting largesse may even trickle down to the great unwashed serfdom. 

Not stropping, just making an observation this time.    :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He’s the king but the job description includes ‘accepting the tiresome and relentless grovelling of the foreign commercial classes in the interests of the British economy’ and some of that resulting largesse may even trickle down to the great unwashed serfdom. 
> 
> Not stropping, just making an observation this time.


You're confusing him with Airmiles Andy.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles to star in Repair Shop special to celebrate BBCs centenary

 
King Charles is to guest star in a special episode of The Repair Shop as part of the BBCs centenary celebrations.

Filmed between autumn 2021 and March 2022, before Charles became King following the death of his mother the Queen, the episode sees Charles meet with the shows host Jay Blades and his expert team of craftspeople to explore their shared passion for preserving heritage craft skills.

The team will also mend two precious items chosen by the monarch  a piece of pottery made for Queen Victorias Diamond Jubilee and an 18th century clock.

 
In August 2021, the team of Blades, ceramics expert Kirsten Ramsay, horologist Steve Fletcher and furniture restorer Will Kirk were invited to Dumfries House in Scotland to meet the King, then the Prince of Wales, and learn about The Princes Foundations work in training the next generation of craftspeople.

Charles gives Blades a tour of the estate and he met some of the students on the Building Craft Programme set up by The Princes Foundation which teaches traditional skills such as blacksmithing, stonemasonry and wood carving.

Blades, who grew up in Hackney, London, said: Youve got someone from a council estate and someone from a royal estate that have the same interests about apprenticeships and heritage crafts and it is unbelievable to see that two people from so far apart, from different ends of the spectrum, actually have the same interests.

Meanwhile, the collections manager of Dumfries House, Satinder Kaur, gives Kirk, Ramsay and Fletcher a tour of its collection of 18th century furniture and decorative arts.

A skills swap also ensues as the Building Craft Programme lends its graduate Jeremy Cash to the Repair Shop to work alongside metalwork expert Dom Chinea on a special third item  a fire set in the shape of a soldier which has a poignant story behind its existence.

In spring 2022, Blades and the team welcomed the King to The Repair Shop barn to be reunited with the items.

BBC commissioning editor Julie Shaw said: People will see the former Prince of Wales as you rarely see him  and he is as captivated by the skills of the team who work on his items as any of our Repair Shop visitors."

Kaur, collections manager for Dumfries House, said: It was a joy to welcome Jay Blades and the talented restorers to our Dumfries House headquarters to explore our collection of 18th century furniture and decorative arts, including many examples of Thomas Chippendales work, which were a huge hit with the team.

"They also met with students benefiting from our Building Craft Programme, which helps preserve heritage building craft skills that are at risk of being lost through education and training."

The special episode of The Repair Shop will air on October 26 at 8pm on BBC One.

_____________


No 10 considering all options over coronation bank holiday

The Kings coronation could be marked with a bank holiday as Downing Street indicated it was keeping an open mind on the issue.

The ceremony will be held on Saturday May 6 next year, with the Queen Consort being crowned alongside Charles.

The Government is considering all options, including creating an extra day off or moving the scheduled May 1 bank holiday to May 8 to give people a long weekend to mark the occasion.

The coronation will take place in Westminster Abbey, eight months after the monarchs accession and the death of the Queen.

There have been calls from some MPs for the May bank holiday at the start of the month to be moved to coincide with the coronation weekend or for an additional bank holiday to be announced.

In response, the Prime Ministers official spokesman said: Obviously this will be a historic event. We are carefully considering our plans. All options remain on the table.

Labour backed moving the May bank holiday to coincide with the Kings coronation.

Leader Sir Keir Starmers spokesman said: That would certainly be a good way for the country to be able to celebrate the coronation.

Moving the May bank holiday that there is for that weekend would be a good idea.

It is understood that the ceremony will include the same core elements of the traditional service, which has retained a similar structure for more than 1,000 years, while also recognising the spirit of our times.

Charless coronation is expected to be on a smaller scale and shorter, with suggestions that it could last just one hour rather than more than three.

It is expected to be more inclusive of multi-faith Britain than past coronations but will be an Anglican service.

Guest numbers will be reduced from 8,000 to around 2,000, with peers expected to wear suits and dresses instead of ceremonial robes, and a number of rituals, such as the presentation of gold ingots, axed.

Coronations have not traditionally been held on a weekend, with the late Queens taking place on a Tuesday.

Business Secretary Jacob Rees-Mogg dismissed suggestions the ceremony would be a cut-price affair, saying the coronation must be sufficiently dignified.

Nobody is talking about a coronation that will cost billions of pounds, he told Sky News.

I hope we see a coronation that is sufficiently dignified for our sovereign. This is a one-off cost.

The last one was for a coronation for a reign of 70 years. So, this is not something that happens often, it needs to be done properly.

The Palace said the ceremony will be rooted in longstanding traditions and pageantry but also reflect the monarchs role today and look towards the future.

Charles will be anointed with holy oil, receive the orb, coronation ring and sceptre, be crowned with the majestic St Edwards Crown and blessed during the historic ceremony.

Camilla will also be anointed with holy oil and crowned, just like the Queen Mother was when she was crowned Queen in 1937.

Guest lists have yet to be confirmed for the spectacle, including whether or not the Duke and Duchess of Sussex will be invited or be able to travel from California to attend.

"Nobody's talking about a coronation that costs billions of pounds." https://twitter.com/SkyNews/status/1580086771198500864


____________


 

King Charles is heard saying 'Dear oh dear' as he greets Liz Truss for their first weekly audience

King Charles let out a 'Dear oh dear' while meeting under-fire Prime Minister Liz Truss during their first ever weekly audience.

The Monarch, 73, was overheard making the apparent gaffe during their meeting at Buckingham Palace yesterday.

Last month, the pair spoke briefly during a special audience following the death of Charles's mother, the Queen.

But yesterday the pair met again for their first ever weekly audience - a tradition the Queen maintained throughout her 70-year reign.

However their once-a-week meetings got off to an eyebrow-raising start yesterday with Charles's apparent gaffe - which was caught on camera.

The meeting started with Ms Truss, who is facing an avalanche of criticism over her tax policies, greeting the royal by saying: 'Your Majesty. It is good to see you again.'

Charles, smiling, says: 'Back again?' Ms Truss replies, saying: 'It's a great pleasure.'

But Charles, seemingly looking to fill a brief awkward silence, then says: 'Dear oh dear,' before quickly following up with an 'Anyway... now...'.

----------


## DrWilly

> You're confusing him with Airmiles Andy.



nope, two peas of the same pod.

----------


## docmartin

Except that pod may have two pollinators. Andrew's father is alleged to be Lord Porchester.

----------


## Cujo

I must say judging from the photo's I've seen he seems to be Thouroughly enjoying being King.

----------


## cyrille

It certainly seems like the colonials + harriet give a  :poo: .

----------


## harrybarracuda

> nope, two peas of the same pod.


And you are as well. Which isn't surprising.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It certainly seems like the colonials + harriet give a .


Isn't it time you reorganised your Jeremy Corbyn jumper collection or something?

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles opens Glasgow's revamped Burrell Collection

King Charles has reopened Glasgow's Burrell Collection almost four decades after the Queen first opened it.

The internationally renowned museum and gallery reopened to the public in March after a six-year £68.25m refurbishment.

It houses 9,000 objects from the personal collection of shipping merchant Sir William Burrell, which were gifted to the city of Glasgow.

The King toured the gallery in Pollok Country Park and met local school and nursery children outside.

Senior museum manager Jane Rowlands showed King Charles the highlights of the collection, including Auguste Rodin's The Thinker.


 
His mother Queen Elizabeth first opened The Burrell, which was purpose-built for the vast collection of art and antiquities from around the world, on 21 October 1983.

Sir William devoted more than 75 years to amassing the collection with his wife Constance and insisted his gifts to the industrial city should be housed where people could appreciate the art in a countryside setting.

The King's first official engagement in Glasgow since acceding the throne came two days after he attended a reception in Ballater with Camilla, the Queen Consort, to thank the community there for its support following the death of the Queen.

Dressed in Royal Stewart Hunting Tartan, he looked delighted as he was presented with an autumnal wreath by local nursery children.

Inside the museum, the King was shown a statue of The Luohan which portrays a Buddhist monk. Both his late mother and grandmother have previously been photographed beside it.

Following a viewing of the museum's collection of stained-glass windows and elaborate tapestries, the King was escorted into a open foyer where he met with volunteers and those involved with the museum's refurbishment.

The King was then invited to unveil a plaque by the chair of Glasgow Life, Annette Christie, who called it a "momentous occasion" for Glasgow.

----------


## panama hat

> It certainly seems like


 . . . nothing as you have your head so far up your own arse - pull it out, sybill  :Smile: 


Good to see he's taking the weight of being King so seriously . . . worth every pound he gets paid. 



> King Charles is to guest star in a special episode of The Repair Shop

----------


## S Landreth

^I should have highlighted this.........




> In August 2021, the team of Blades, ceramics expert Kirsten Ramsay, horologist Steve Fletcher and furniture restorer Will Kirk were invited to Dumfries House in Scotland to meet the King, then the Prince of Wales, and learn about The Prince’s Foundation’s work in training the next generation of craftspeople.


The King’s Foundation might help some

_EDUCATION

The Prince’s Foundation offers a diverse range of innovative and inspiring education and training programmes for all ages and backgrounds, from traditional arts and heritage craft skills, to architecture and design, science, engineering, horticulture, wellbeing and hospitality. Programmes take place within and beyond the charity’s sites, both nationally and internationally.
_

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles to sell 12 of the Queens favourite top racehorses as he starts to cut down her racing operation

KING Charles is set to sell 12 of the Queen's favourite racehorses as he begins "winding down" of his mother's racing operation as part of his big Royal shake-up.

A third of the top racehorses inherited by King Charles will be sold at Newmarket's Tattersalls this month, and top of the list is Just Fine - the first horse to win for the new monarch.

Before she died, Queen Elizabeth II owned 37 horses, but now a source close to the Royal Sandringham stud in Norfolk claimed there are talks of "winding down" her breeding operation.

The source told The Daily Mail: "The Royal stud could be a museum in three years. It would be a real shame."

Love Affairs, the Queen's horse who won at Goodwood only two days before her death, is also up for sale at the auction.

However, a royal source reassured that the King still intends to maintain the connection between the horse racing industry and the Royal Family.

They said: "The desire is to continue with the traditions and connections with Royal Ascot but not on the same scale as Her Majesty because she had a passion."

While it is normal to sell several horses as part of running the collection, the Queen tended to only sell seven per year.

At present, Charles has 60 racehorses and 38 brood mares at Sandringham, with 30 new foals expected next year.

A racing source confirmed Gulf State yards is looking to buy a connection to the Queen through her horses.

It is believed King Charles will make a fortune in racing next year after inheriting the massive stable.

Over the past five years, his mother's horses on the Flat amassed a whopping £2.2million in earnings and her biggest and best moment in the spotlight came arguably when Estimate won the Ascot Gold Cup in 2013.

Victory then was worth just shy of £200,000 - but when Pyledriver won the same race this year it was worth £709,000.

No wonder bookies have got some tempting odds about King Charles to land some big pots next year - the monarch is 7-2 to celebrate a winner from the royal box at Royal Ascot in 2023.

This comes after the King announced he is set to axe the role of his late mother's close and trusted friend amid the big Royal shake-up in racing.

Racing manager John Warren oversaw the Queen's racing and horse breeding interests for more than 13 years and is still in charge of horses running in the Royal colours.

However, it is speculated he will not be involved for much longer, according to racing insiders as he is now moving in Bahraini royal circles.

He recently took on a role advising Commissionings owner Isa Salman and Abdulla Al Khalifa.

Warren, one of the most respected figures in the racing world, was with Her Majesty talking horses just before her death at Balmoral last month.

He said: "We sat there for hours strategising and making plans going forward.

"I think the nicest thing for me is to know that she was surrounded by her family members.

"She really loved having them right there with her and being able to talk about her horses and her love for her horses right to the very end."

___________


King Charles III won't move into Buckingham Palace for FIVE YEARS due to PS370m renovation

£370m renovation means monarch will spend three days a week at Clarence House, two days at Windsor Castle and weekends at Sandringham

King Charles III will not live in Buckingham Palace for up to five years and will instead wait for the completion of the site's £370m renovation in 2027, sources claim.

As the palace continues its 10-year refurbishment, the new King and Queen Consort Camilla are expected to split their time between up to four other castles.

A source told The Sun their primary residence will continue to be Clarence House - just 400 yards away from Buckingham Palace and where they've lived for 19 years.

The couple moved into the five-bed residence in 2003, one year after the Queen Mother died.

It is understood they'll spend three nights each week at Clarence House, two nights at Windsor Castle and weekends at Sandringham in Norfolk.

The new Monarch was spending at least one night a week at Windsor Castle as the Queen's mobility problems worsened in the year before her death.

'Refurbishment is very far behind schedule but the Monarch should be living at Buckingham Palace,' the source said.

'It's the heart of the monarchy in London, otherwise it risks becoming just a tourist attraction.

'We effectively have a king without a palace to live in.'

The couple also have their idyllic countryside private residence, Highgrove House, near Tetbury in Gloucestershire.

King Charles acquired the grounds in 1980 and has devoted much of his spare time and energy into making the grounds and garden around the house immaculate.  

Buckingham Palace is about halfway through its biggest refurbishment since before the Second World War, which includes new wiring, plumbing and heating.

Wallpaper in some of the rooms, including the Yellow Drawing Room in the East Wing, will 'conserved and preserved' by experts before being rehung.

The bill for the refurbishment will be met by taxpayers via the Sovereign Grant - the annual fee paid by the Government to the monarch - with a third of the cash set aside for maintaining Royal palaces.

The project involves ten miles of water pipes, 6,500 plug sockets, 500 pieces of sanitary ware (toilet, basins and the like) and 20 miles of skirting board being replaced after experts warned there was 'serious risk' of fire and water damage to the palace and the priceless works of art it contains due to palace's perilous state of repair.

It is estimated that the benefits of the upgrade, including longer summer opening hours, more private tours and savings due to the improvements, could be around £3.4 million each year.

The work needed reflects the age of the building, which was first used as a royal palace by Queen Victoria and had not been decorated since 1952, the year the Queen ascended the throne.

While the King will not call Buckingham Palace home for the duration of the renovation, it's understood he will continue to use available spaces for work and meetings.

----------


## panama hat

> King Charles to sell 12 of the Queen’s favourite top racehorses as he starts to cut down her racing operation





> King Charles III won't move into Buckingham Palace for FIVE YEARS due to PS370m renovation


A man of the people who knows what the average Joe is going through.  Good on 'im.

----------


## Norton

> A man of the people who knows what the average Joe is going through.  Good on 'im.


Admit I am far from expert on the workings of how royal assets are acquired or spent so perhaps you could enlighten me on how Charles selling some horses and not moving into Buckingham helps the average Joe.

----------


## panama hat

> Admit I am far from expert on the workings of how royal assets are acquired or spent so perhaps you could enlighten me on how Charles selling some horses and not moving into Buckingham helps the average Joe.


It doesn't.  That was the point.  After all, if the palace isn't renovated to the tune of PS370.000.000 then it isn't worth living in.

----------


## cyrille

^^I can only think he was being sarcastic.  :Very Happy: 

However he spouts so much similar drivel in all seriousness that it can be hard to tell.

----------


## panama hat

> I can only think he was being sarcastic


Well done.





> However he spouts so much similar drivel in all seriousness that it can be hard to tell.


I guess few are immune from this type of posting on a forum, eh cyrille.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles meets refugees settled in Aberdeen

The King has met families from Afghanistan, Ukraine and Syria who have settled in Aberdeen.

 
They included the Vesal family from Afghanistan who were given a home last year by a woman moved by their plight.

Burhan Vesal had been an interpreter for British forces. He and wife Narcis and son Sepehr were given a home by local woman Helga Macfarlane.

King Charles was told of the programme to re-settle refugees in Aberdeen during a reception in the Town House.

Aberdeen has resettled about 1,000 Ukrainian refugees, with capacity for more.

About 170 Afghan refugees are currently staying in two hotels.

And about 30 Syrian families have also been resettled in the Granite City since 2014.

The King heard personal stories from families about their evacuation, their arrival in Aberdeen and some of the challenges they have faced.

Mr Vesal said of his family's arrival from Afghanistan: "I had heard great things about Aberdeen, its people and the community. We feel blessed to have found good support here.

"My son has made many friends in school and my family is very happy here."

Inna Skvortsova was also there.

The 34-year-old former tour operator fled Kyiv after the Russian invasion and now works in a welcome hub which offers emergency accommodation.

"I would like to dedicate myself to help because I can contribute myself," she said.

'Compassion and generosity'

"Maybe my skills from my previous job and experience can be useful. I want to do something good."

She described meeting the King as an honour.

Lord-Lieutenant Dr David Cameron, who accompanied the King during his visit, said: "We were greatly honoured to share with King Charles III how we as a city have responded to devastating world events.

"It was especially moving for the King to hear first-hand from some of those who have suffered directly as a result of conflict across the globe; those who have lost their homes and more.

"Thanks to the compassion and generosity of Aberdeen's organisations and residents, we have been able to extend the steadying and loving hand of friendship in welcoming them to our city."

Before the King's departure, a choir made up of school children, university students and some of the refugee families sang The Northern Lights Of Old Aberdeen.

On his arrival earlier he also took time to shake hands with members of the public who had gathered outside. King Charles meets refugees settled in Aberdeen - BBC News




 
__________


Charles set make history as first King to visit Australia as he plans to mark Bicentenary

The monarch could be set to visit the antipoden nation in 2024 to mark the Bicentenary of the former British colony. His Majesty could be heading for Sydney to mark the historical occasion as well as attending the 2024 Commonwealth Parliamentary Conference which is also taking place in the city.

----------


## cyrille

Just when it seemed all this royal stuff couldn't be any more facile, superficial and vapid.

Next trip....following royal deaths across Europe, with the Thai girlfriend...

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles backs DNA test for Princes in the Tower murder mystery

King Charles III is reportedly planning to launch a DNA investigation related to the 539-year-old Princes in the Tower murder mystery.

According to The Mirror, the new monarch is said to be interested in plans to test bones believed to be of Prince Edward and Prince Richard.

The two boys were imprisoned in the Tower of London in 1483 by their scheming uncle.

Speaking at Sandon Literature Festival in Staffordshire, Tracy Borman, joint curator of Historic Royal Palaces, said: He has said he would like an investigation to go ahead, so that we can determine, once and for all, how the young royals died.

The mystery which left historians baffled for decades was also explored largely by William Shakespeares play Richard III however Queen Elizabeth II never permitted testing of the remains.

----------


## Iceman123

King Charles III waves as he arrives in Cardiff by helicopter King Charles III waves as he arrives in Cardiff by helicopter - BBC News

I am attempting to out bore Landreth

----------


## Norton

> King Charles III is reportedly planning to launch a DNA investigation related to the 539-year-old “Princes in the Tower” murder mystery.





> Just when it seemed all this royal stuff couldn't be any more facile, superficial and vapid.


... :rofl: ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am attempting to out bore Landreth


You don't need to try too hard.

----------


## S Landreth

A painting by King Charles III is up for auction

As King Charles III is settling into his new role, auction house Bonhams is preparing to sale an original artwork in Edinburgh It will be the first time a print of a painting of a reigning monarch is about to go on sale.

The artwork painted by then-Prince Charles is going on sale tomorrow, Thursday 20 October.

King Charles III started painting in the 1970s, and he has said it transports him "to another dimension."

The print, numbered 18 out of 100, is a watercolour of Balmoral, the Queen's private residence, which was painted in 2001:

 
What were you expecting? A monument to surrealist glory? Francis Bacon levels of unsettling rawness?

Each reprint - no matter how bland - has King Charless original signature and a certificate of authenticity. This print is expected to break the last auction record of the now-King, set at £1,700 (approx. 1,900).

"We were quite flabbergasted to see the level of interest in this. Weve had interest from all over the globe and we expect to go for well over the estimate, says Managing director of Bonhams May Matthews.

Indeed, this isn't the first of his works that Bonhams is auctioning, but since the prince became King, interest has grown exponentially.

"I have to say, I have never seen as much interest not only in his work, but in any lot prior to an auction. The interest is really unprecedented," says Hamish Wilson, senior valuer, Bonhams Edinburgh.

"The auctions are a beguiling beast, and we look forward to seeing what comes on the day," says Wilson.

The artistic value of the print, however, might not be in line with its price, according to art critic Estelle Lovatt.

"It's not awful. It's not appalling. But it's not great," she says.

"This is the first painting that's come up since Charles has become king. Second of all, it's of Balmoral, which was the last home, last resting place of his mother, Queen Elizabeth II. And you're not just buying a landscape painting by somebody. You're buying a landscape print of a painting by the king."

And who can put a price on that?

----------


## docmartin

Me. Worth not much. 
Its way better than anything I could do but its as much fine art as a hamburger - the sort of thing that bored housewives with little talent paint in art groups and then exhibit at shopping malls. Then some kind person they know will buy it as a favour and it winds up at the charity shop. 
If it makes big ears happy then good luck to him but why on earth anybody would be thrilled because he painted it is a mystery. And its just prints being sold anyway. 
Peasant wannabes getting excited about nothing. Pffft.

----------


## katie23

> King Charles backs DNA test for Princes in the Tower murder mystery
> 
> King Charles III is reportedly planning to launch a DNA investigation related to the 539-year-old “Princes in the Tower” murder mystery.
> 
> According to The Mirror, the new monarch is said to be interested in plans to test bones believed to be of Prince Edward and Prince Richard.
> 
> The two boys were imprisoned in the Tower of London in 1483 by their scheming uncle.


I'm not interested in the painting done by then prince (now King) Charles, but I'm interested in this news story. 

I've heard/ read about Richard III & the semi-recent discovery of his remains in a carpark/ former monastery. I've also heard of the 2 princes in the tower, War of the Roses, etc. I like historical & medieval dramas - have watched The White Queen, The White Princess and The Spanish Princess. I know that those dramas aren't really historically accurate (artistic license), but I like the time period & costumes.  :Smile:  

I'm glad that King Charles has permitted DNA analysis so that the public will finally know about those remains in The Tower. (as stated in the article, his mum didn't allow it)

----------


## S Landreth

^After learning about it, I would be curious to find out who the (two sets of) bones belonged to also.


Print of King Charles III's Balmoral Castle artwork sells for almost 10 times the estimate

A print of a painting by Britain's King Charles III went for almost 10 times its original estimate when it sold at auction Thursday.

The print is one of 100 of a painting of Balmoral Castle, a royal residence in Scotland, and was part of Bonhams' "The Scottish Home" auction.

"In my time as an auctioneer I have never seen so many commission bids lodged prior to an auction," said Hamish Wilson, senior valuer at Bonhams, referring to bids placed before a live auction. "I think that speaks for itself."

The print eventually sold for £5,737.50 (around $6,500) including auction fees, compared with the original upper estimate of £600 ($675).

The auction, which saw prospective buyers take part online from around the world, was live streamed on the Bonhams website.

Wilson said: "I don't think I have ever seen as many pre-sale bids so I'm afraid there's going to be a lot of people here very disappointed when they don't buy this."

The auctioneer opened the bidding at £3,000 and brought the gavel down several minutes later at almost double that figure.

Wilson told CNN on Wednesday that the interest might have been due in part to the fact that Balmoral was where Queen Elizabeth II spent her final days last month, before her at the age of 96.

"It has a new resonance in the nation and in the world," he said, adding that interest may also be driven by the possibility that this is the first piece of artwork by a living monarch offered at auction.

"It's a rare occurrence," said Wilson.

Charles painted the original in 2001, and the print is signed and dated in pencil, according to the auction listing. It was sold framed and cased with a certificate, and was originally expected to fetch between £400 and £600 ($450 and $675).

Charles is known as a painting enthusiast and has described his hobby as "one of the most relaxing and therapeutic exercises I know."

Earlier this year, an exhibition brought together 79 of his landscape paintings, including scenes from the French countryside, the Scottish Highlands and Tanzania, which is among his "favorite places to paint," according to a press release from his educational charity, The Prince's Foundation.

Charles' work regularly depicts the royal family's estates, including Balmoral Castle and Sandringham House, and he has also produced watercolors in Turkey, Nepal and the Swiss Alps.

"I took up painting entirely because I found photography less than satisfying," he is quoted as saying. "Quite simply, I experienced an overwhelming urge to express what I saw through the medium of watercolor and to convey that almost 'inner' sense of texture which is impossible to achieve via photography."

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles to plan biggest ever set of royal tours to 'extend hand of friendship'

The monarch is set to be prioritizing visits to Australia and New Zealand along with other Commonwealth countries in the Caribbean in a two year blitz of foreign travel, reports claim.

King Charles is planning the biggest ever series of tours to kick off his reign aimed at “extending a hand of friendship and support”, according to royal sources. The Prince and Princess of Wales are also expected to play a “major support role” in relation to the visits.

It is also understood that His Majesty is keen to undertake a number of solo trips both at home and abroad.

This is expected to allow the Queen Consort to undertake more engagements to help assist her personal projects.

A royal source told The Daily Mirror that His Majesty wanted to set a good impression in the "crucial" early period of his reign.

They said: "The King and his family are keen to hit the ground running in these crucial first few months and years of his reign.

“He certainly wants to carry on the long-held mantra from his late mother of being seen to be believed, and is very keen to get out and meet as many people as possible.”

Sources have also indicated that the firm could undertake as many trips as the Queen did during the whole of the 1970s when the late monarch visited 52 Commonwealth countries and 21 other countries in order to mark her Silver Jubilee.

The King also already started discussions with his advisers about visits to Australia and Canada “as soon as possible”.

He has also raised the possibility of visiting the 14 other countries where he is King.

Government officials in New South Wales revealed plans this week for a “much-anticipated” royal tour in 2024 which will coincide with the bicentenary of Australian democracy.

However, sources have indicated that the Prince and Princess of Wales had previously discussed plans for a tour to the Antipodean nation in spring 2023.

King Charles and Queen Consort Camilla's previously postponed trip to India, Pakistan and Bangladesh is being rescheduled.

There is also the possibility that the Prince and Princess of Wales may be involved in the tour.

The Foreign Office is also believed to use the diplomatic power of the monarchy to help rebuild relations with France and Germany following the rows over Brexit.

Although a trip for the King and Queen Consort to visit France has been postponed it is understood that it will be rescheduled next year.

Royal sources have revealed that the monarch is “acutely aware” of the unrest in a number of Commonwealth countries that are considering becoming republic particularly in the Caribbean.

It is also likely that the King will travel to South Africa following a visit from President Cyril Ramaphosa the first state visit of the new royal era.

___________


King Charles Includes 70-Year-Old Throwback Photo of Him and Queen Elizabeth in Thank-You Cards for Senders of Condolences

In one tweet that was shared by the user @RoyalsOther, we can see that the correspondence included a photo of a young King Charles (when he was only 4 years old, to be exact) looking out a window at Balmoral castle with his mother standing behind him and smiling.

Along with the photo, the new monarch also included a message that said, “It was so very kind of you to send me such a wonderfully generous message following the death of my beloved mother. Your most thoughtful words are enormously comforting, and I cannot tell you how deeply they are appreciated at this time of immense sorrow.”

At the end, the king signed the message with his usual signature: “Charles R.” The envelope also included the new royal cypher.

The vintage photo was taken in September 1952, only seven months after the then-Princess Elizabeth acceded to the throne when her father, King George VI, died suddenly of a coronary thrombosis.


 
As Queen Elizabeth's eldest child, Charles became the first in line of succession to the throne in 1952, a position which he has held for the last 70 years, until his mother's recent passing. Now, King Charles's eldest son, Prince William, is the first in line to the throne, while Prince William's own eldest, Prince George, 9, is second.

Soon after the queen's passing, a post was made to the official royal family Instagram account, where they said, “Over 50,000 letters and cards have been sent to The King, The Queen Consort and Members of The Royal Family following the death of Queen Elizabeth. A small but dedicated Correspondence Team are carefully sorting, reading and responding to the messages as they arrive.”

___________


King Charles III's first set of 100th birthday cards delivered

The first 100th birthday cards from King Charles and the Queen Consort, Camilla have been delivered to people celebrating their centennial year.

Among the hundreds of recipients receiving their first congratulatory messages were veterans of World War Two, Buckingham Palace said.

Ruth Park-Pearson, who served in the Women's Royal Naval Service, was one of the first to get a card.

The Palace suspended sending the cards after the Queen's death in September.

Mrs Park-Pearson, who lives in Tadcaster, North Yorkshire, turned 100 on Friday and was delighted when the "lovely" card arrived the following day.

She also reflected on the fact she had served under the Queen's father George VI and was now being congratulated by the fifth monarch of her lifetime.

"You don't think about it at the time, it's not until later you realise just sort of how old you are suddenly. You think my goodness me, I remember the old King."

The Glasgow-Born centenarian - who has six children, 13 grandchildren and 25 great-grandchildren - celebrated her milestone surrounded by family, including cousins who she said "haven't seen each other for years".

She also noted that even her young great-grandchildren were "happy to be with one another" on what was a "really wonderful birthday".

"So many wonderful presents and flowers, I could start a flower shop almost," Ms Park-Pearson added.

Cards were not able to be delivered during the official mourning period between 9 September and the late monarch's state funeral on 19 September, as well as for some weeks following while new cards were being designed and printed.

These messages which were not sent out are being processed as quickly as possible over the coming weeks.

The front of the cards features a picture of King Charles III and Camilla, Queen consort taken in the summer of 2018.

The monarch sending messages to mark significant birthdays and anniversaries is a tradition dating back to 1917, when those celebrating their 100th birthday or 60th wedding anniversary were sent a telegram of good wishes from King George V.

Since then it has expanded significantly in scale, with thousands of cards sent to mark people's 100th and 105th birthdays, as well as for couples celebrating their 60th, 65th and 70th wedding anniversaries - with messages also delivered to celebrate every subsequent milestone.

During Queen Elizabeth II's reign, around 1.3 million cards were sent from Buckingham Palace to mark birthdays and anniversaries across the UK, Commonwealth and British Overseas Territories.

With an ageing population, the number of recipients has grown - in 1917 King George V sent out 24 telegrams to centenarians and 273 were sent in 1952 when Elizabeth II became monarch.

By 2014, the office responsible for sending out the cards had to hire extra staff as the annual tally topped 7,500.

___________

*In other news*


King Charles should reconsider decision not to go to COP27 in Egypt: US envoy to BBC

US Climate Envoy John Kerry said he hopes UK King Charles III reconsiders his decision regarding not going to the UN Climate Change Conference (COP27) in Egypt’s Sharm El-Sheikh city in November.

On an interview with BBC published on Friday, Kerry hailed King Charles’ efforts to support climate action, saying he has been a “terrific leader on this issue” and that it would be “terrific” in case the King is able to attend the conference.

Earlier this month, Buckingham Palace confirmed that King Charles, a veteran climate advocate, will not attend COP27 in Egypt based on an advice by UK’s then-Prime Minister Liz Truss.

On Thursday, Truss, the successor of Boris Johnson, resigned as prime minister only 44 days from taking post after her economic programme rocket financial markets and angered much of her Conservative Party.

As per her resignation, Truss will reportedly be the shortest-serving prime minister in the history of the UK.

Egypt will host COP27 from 6 to 18 November with promises to work on turning climate pledges into action as per the Paris Agreement.

----------


## docmartin

So the big two royal priorities are birthday cards and dropping over with a hand of friendship and support. Sounds lovely. No really. Who could argue with that ?
I’ve got plenty of work to do on my place, so can’t wait for a healthy ex-marine commando to drop in keen for a 4.30 wake-up.  His better half will no doubt be keen too and might even put together some typical English nosh to raise the tone in the colony a bit. For the happy couple it’ll be such a good break from all that tiresome business stuff (stocktaking probably) that usually goes on.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So the big two royal priorities are birthday cards and dropping over with a hand of friendship and support. Sounds lovely. No really. Who could argue with that ?
> I’ve got plenty of work to do on my place, so can’t wait for a healthy ex-marine commando to drop in keen for a 4.30 wake-up.  His better half will no doubt be keen too and might even put together some typical English nosh to raise the tone in the colony a bit. For the happy couple it’ll be such a good break from all that tiresome business stuff (stocktaking probably) that usually goes on.


An air conditioner would make more sense.

----------


## docmartin

Yes you’re right. The Empire err Commonwealth needs overlords to keep things running properly, and it’s only fair considering that the bloodlines sent out to accept the white man’s burden weren’t really top-notch. 
The descendants of the nastier lace thieves aren’t really up to making their own way. This of course applies only to the Great South Land where those rewarded with a seven year wilderness experience for sneering at a vicar or frightening an alderman’s chicken couldn’t manage the fare home. 
The nicer colonies did a little better - they merely received the folk that didn’t have the right stuff to make it back in the old homeland.

----------


## panama hat

To be fair, he needs to remodel his home for how many hundreds of millions?

----------


## docmartin

That’s when a visit to the grovellers is handy for a quick whip-around.  
Poor fella has serfs to feed and tyres for the Bentleys aren’t cheap.

----------


## panama hat

Let's. not forget his racehorses . . .

----------


## docmartin

I thought they were mumsie’s nags. But hey, they’re almost sacred having been owned by Herself. 
Dominating Dad’s carriage-racing outfits no doubt need preservation for the national good too.

----------


## S Landreth

Rishi Sunak to meet King Charles before taking over as prime minister on Tuesday

Rishi Sunak will meet King Charles on Tuesday morning before taking over as prime minister, the British government has announced.

Mr Sunak is set to be appointed as prime minister after his last remaining rival in the race, Penny Mordaunt, failed to win the required backing of 100 MPs, which she needed to bring the contest to a second stage.

The former chancellor of the exchequer was the only candidate to have reached the threshold set by Graham Brady, the chair of the 1922 committee of backbench Tory MPs.

The announcement was made by Mr Brady outside Committee Room 14 at the Houses of Parliament shortly after 2pm on Monday.

The British government has outlined that Mr Sunak will travel to Buckingham Palace on Tuesday and meet King Charles after Liz Truss has chaired a final meeting of her cabinet at 9am, after which she will make a speech outside Downing Street. She will then go to Buckingham Palace for an audience with the king. Afterwards, Mr Sunak will go and meet the king, where he will be asked to form a government. The new prime minister will then give a speech outside Number 10 at about 11.35am.

___________


King Charles Visits Sandringham, Where Royals Traditionally Spend Christmas, for First Time as Monarch

King Charles III is back in a poignant place.

 
The King, 73, was seen at Sandringham on Sunday, his first time at the royal residence following the death of his mother Queen Elizabeth II on Sept. 8. The new monarch appeared in good spirits as he walked to St. Mary Magdalene Church for the 11 a.m. service.

Charles and the rest of the royal family traditionally attend church on Christmas Day at St. Mary Magdalene, a short walk from Sandringham House in Norfolk. In years past, Queen Elizabeth typically stayed at the country estate 110 miles north of London from late December through the holidays until after Feb. 6  the anniversary of the day her father King George VI died and she became monarch, as King George VI died there.

King Charles was at Sandringham without his wife, Queen Camilla. The Queen Consort, 75, is staying at a holistic health center in India, where she and some friends are reportedly taking in a bit of wellness therapy.

----------


## panama hat

It's also a bit of sweet irony that an ethnic Indian takes control of power of his ancestors' colonial master 75 years after they gained independence.  

Good stuff, really.  Despite all his baggage I hope he does the right thing, Brits have been having and will continue to have a miserable time of it if he doesn't . . . 

(And the guy is only 42!!!)

----------


## S Landreth

The other meeting with the King today

Chris Ship - Confirmation from Buckingham Palace that Liz Truss “tendered her resignation as Prime Minister and First Lord of the Treasury, which The King “was graciously pleased to accept.” https://twitter.com/chrisshipitv/sta...46729639239685

 
Rishi Sunak is now on his way to Buckingham Palace for his audience with the King.

----------


## S Landreth

Chris Ship - In the 1844 Room at Buckingham Palace, King Charles III asks Rishi Sunak to become the second Prime Minister of his reign and form a government on his behalf.

It is the first time the King has invited a politician to become PM - his mother did it last time on 6 September https://twitter.com/chrisshipitv/sta...57712868806656








Rishi Sunak becomes British prime minister after meeting with King Charles III

----------


## panama hat

Oh look . . . two people who weren't elected are the heads of government





It does seem a bit odd, but whatever

----------


## Joe 90

The biggest pair of cvnts in the UK! :UK:

----------


## S Landreth

_________

*just for fun*

Larry the Cat - Rishi Sunak is forming a government featuring all parts of the Conservative Party: the right wing, the hard right wing and the even harder right wing. https://twitter.com/Number10cat/stat...31481323208705

First 2 minutes

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles starts his day with sound of bagpipes for first time at London home

The dulcet tones of bagpipes may not be everyone's idea of a perfect awakening, but for King Charles it is part of a centuries-old morning ritual.

Every day at 09:00 a lone piper plays a selection of songs below the monarch's window for 15 minutes, wherever they are in residence.

The practice began with Queen Victoria 179 years ago, with 17 pipers to date.

The current piper to the sovereign, Pipe Major Paul Burns, played for the first time at Clarence House on Monday.

In a video released by Buckingham Palace, the military musician from the Royal Regiment of Scotland is seen in his uniform - complete with green socks to complement his tartan kilt - marching around the grounds of Clarence House as he played his distinctive tones.

He was seen with a bright blue bag - the part of the bagpipes that is squeezed to force the sound through the drones.

The piper's daily performance is split into two sessions of seven minutes, separated by a minute in between to adjust and tune the traditional Scottish instrument.

As part of the prestigious role, often considered one of the most coveted in the piping world, the piper is also the only non-royal permitted to wear Balmoral tartan.

The job is not just limited to playing of the bagpipes, with the piper often responsible for meeting and greeting people at a variety of official engagements before they are presented to the monarch.

And of course Pipe Major Burns gained worldwide attention last month when he played the lament Sleep, Dearie, Sleep to mark the moment that Queen Elizabeth II's coffin left Westminster Abbey at the end of her funeral.

The origins of the role - and the daily unconventional alarm clock - date back to the reign of Queen Victoria, who created the role in 1843.

___

The Royal Family - His Majestys Pipe Major played for the first time in the Clarence House garden this morning, as The King woke up in residence.

The position was created by Queen Victoria in 1843, and Queen Elizabeth enjoyed the special tradition following her Accession to the Throne in 1952. https://twitter.com/RoyalFamily/stat...83244000284673


Pipe Major Plays for the King For the First Time - YouTube 
____________


BBC iPlayer - The Repair Shop - A Royal Visit

As part of BBC 100 celebrations to mark the BBCs centenary, this special episode of The Repair Shop sees Jay Blades and the expert team of Repair Shop craftspeople visit Dumfries House in Scotland.

Recorded between autumn 2021 and spring 2022, the episode follows the team as they are invited to meet Charles, Prince of Wales, before his accession to the throne, and some of the students on The Princes Foundations building craft programme - a training initiative that teaches traditional skills such as blacksmithing, stonemasonry and wood carving. Once the students graduate from the course, they go on to forge careers in their chosen craft, using their much-needed talents out in the real world.

Preserving heritage craft skills and ensuring the training of a new generation is a passion both the prince and Jay share, and a skills swap ensues. Jay and the Repair Shop team of expert craftspeople (Kirsten, Steve and Will) pledge to restore two pieces that Charles has selected: an 18th-century bracket clock from the collection at The Prince's Foundation's Dumfries House headquarters, and a piece of Wemyss Ware made for Queen Victoria's diamond jubilee. The team take these precious items back to the barn to fix them.

But its not the only thing they take with them. They also borrow Jeremy, a graduate from the Dumfries House building craft programme, to help back at the barn with a third repair: a fire set in the shape of a soldier that visitor Nicola has brought in. The fireside soldier belonged to her late husband Ewan and stood guard on the hearth of the home he lovingly renovated by hand. Metal expert Dom joins forces with Jeremy to restore the keepsake.

Jeremy isnt the only apprentice in the Repair Shop. Steves 21-year-old son Fred has been his dads apprentice for three years and is brought on board to help his dad restore the Dumfries House clock. Fred creates a new suspension for the clock, while Steve focuses on stripping down and rebuilding the mechanism in the hope he can restore the clocks chime.

Meanwhile, ceramics restorer Kirsten's task is to consolidate the very fragile surface of the commemorative vase, reuniting the two broken halves and meticulously recreating the distinctive coloured design.

Then, Jay and the team are delighted to welcome the prince to the barn to be reunited with the items.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> And of course Pipe Major Burns gained worldwide attention last month when he played the lament Sleep, Dearie, Sleep to mark the moment that Queen Elizabeth II's coffin left Westminster Abbey at the end of her funeral.


And of course he played the lament to mark the closing of the service of committal in St. George's Chapel.

----------


## S Landreth

A video would have been nice

----------


## panama hat

> Every day at 09:00 a lone piper plays a selection of songs below the monarch's window for 15 minutes, wherever they are in residence.


An early start for Chuck . . . I'm surprised the PS300 million renovations aren't enough to wake him . . . yes, he stays elsewhere. 

Still. 

Bagpipes.  Does a nyone enjoy the sound of bagpipes?  Enough to hear them every morning for 15 minutes?

----------


## S Landreth

Depends on who is playing.

Im kind of partial to this one........

Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine with a bagpipe solo - YouTube 



 

And yes, I wouldnt mind it at all. But I would request sunrise and not 9:00 am.

----------


## S Landreth

The first King Charles III coins are about to enter circulation in the UK

Production of the first circulating British coins featuring an image of King Charles III began at the Royal Mint facilities in Wales on Thursday local time.

The first coin bearing a portrait of King Charles is a memorial 50 pence honouring Queen Elizabeth II, which will go into public circulation in December.

"Right now there's demand for 50 pences, which means that we can strike this memorial 50p and put it into circulation for December," Rebecca Morgan, director of Collector Services at the Royal Mint said.

"The 50p that we're striking right now that has King Charles III's effigy on the obverse, on the front, and on the reverse is a memorial sign for Queen Elizabeth II, a really poignant design.

The King Charles image on the coin was created by British sculptor Martin Jennings.

In keeping with tradition, the portrait of Charles faces in the opposite direction of that of his mother.

Since the restoration of the monarchy in 1660 after 11 years of republican rule under Oliver Cromwell and his son, it has become traditional for the monarch to face in the opposite direction to their predecessor on coins.

Charles personally approved the official portrait, which shows him facing to the left.

The image is surrounded by a Latin inscription which translates as "King Charles III, by the Grace of God, Defender of the Faith".

"You're trying to put across something that will hold its own across the years that it's used," Mr Jennings said.

"It has to have dignity and seriousness, but it also has to have the warmth that comes across.

"This is, after all, a portrait of a person. And it is King Charles, but it is also the man."

Queen Elizabeth died on September 8 aged 96 after 70 years on the throne.

About 27 billion coins with her image are in circulation and will remain legal tender as they are gradually phased out over time.

"Probably next year you'll start to see some other denominations, like I said, in line with demand, but coins last for around 20 years  you'll be seeing Queen Elizabeth on coins for quite a while yet," Ms Morgan said.

_____________


King takes on Royal Marines role once held by Harry

King Charles has been announced as the ceremonial head of the Royal Marines - a position previously held by his son Prince Harry, the Duke of Sussex.

Prince Harry had been Captain General of the Royal Marines until he withdrew from royal duties and moved to the United States.

The role had once been held by the King's father, the Duke of Edinburgh, and also his grandfather George VI.

The King said he was "exceptionally proud" to follow in their footsteps.

The Duke of Edinburgh held the position of Captain General for 64 years before he was succeeded by Prince Harry in 2017.

Prince Harry's position was removed in February 2021, along with his other honorary military titles and patronages, after he stopped being a working royal.

This week, the prince's publishers announced that his memoirs, with his view of these events, would be published in January.

The announcement of the King as the new Captain General was made on the 358th anniversary of the founding of the Royal Marines, in October 1664 during King Charles II's reign.

King Charles III praised the Royal Marines for their "courage, determination, self-discipline and a remarkable capacity to endure in the most extreme environments".

----------


## panama hat

> The image is surrounded by a Latin inscription which translates as "King Charles III, by the Grace of God


Proof that God offed Lizzie

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## S Landreth

Prime Minister advised King Charles not to attend COP27 in Egypt, No10 confirms

The King was told by Liz Truss not to attend the COP27 climate summit in Egypt, Downing Street confirmed on Friday.

No10 said the advice had not changed under new Prime Minister Rishi Sunak.

King Charles, a passionate environmentalist, asked advice about whether he could attend the global conference being held in Sharm El-Sheikh from November 6 to 18.

The Prime Minister's spokesman said: As is standard practice, Government advice was sought and provided under a previous PM and it was unanimously agreed that this would not be the right occasion for the King to visit in person.

Im not aware that advice has changed.

The annual UN climate meetings are designed to help governments agree steps to limit world temperature rises.

Mr Sunak has faced criticism for demoting two climate ministers when he took office and refusing to attend this year's summit because of domestic commitments, including the Autumn budget on November 17.

The UK hosted last years COP26 in Glasgow, with then-PM Boris Johnson stressing the need to act by warning it was a one minute to midnight moment.

Environment Secretary Thérèse Coffey said she and several senior government ministers will be attending.

*extra*




> Ms Truss reiterated her desire to crack down on solar power this week, saying she would stop farmers from filling fields with paraphernalia like solar farms.


____________





> The first King Charles III coins are about to enter circulation in the UK


Royal Mint Strikes the Very First King Charles III Coins

----------


## S Landreth

King to hold event to mark COP27 summit he will miss

If King Charles cannot go to the COP27 climate conference, then at least some of the conference will be coming to him.

The King is to host a pre-conference reception at Buckingham Palace next Friday, bringing together 200 business leaders, politicians and campaigners.

When former PM Liz Truss entered No 10, it was announced King Charles would not attend the conference in Egypt.

That position has not changed under Rishi Sunak.

The prime minister, who will not be attending the COP27 summit either, is to attend the Buckingham Palace reception. He is expected to speak, alongside guests discussing practical measures to tackle climate change.

The gathering in London will be held on 4 November, a couple of days before the summit begins in Egypt.

Buckingham Palace said the event was taking place to mark the end of the UK's hosting of COP26.

King Charles has been a longstanding campaigner on protecting the natural environment and has warned of the dangers of climate change.

As the Prince of Wales, he was a leading figure at last year's COP26 climate conference in Glasgow, giving an impassioned speech about the urgency of the challenge and the need for the global response to be put on a "war-like footing".

Royal sources have denied that the King has been frustrated or disappointed about not attending COP27 - saying that he accepts that as monarch he has to consider the advice of government ministers.

A Downing Street spokesperson confirmed on Friday there was no change to the decision over the King's non-attendance under the new prime minister.

Although not going in person, a virtual contribution by the King- such as a video message - has not been ruled out for the summit in Egypt.

The Buckingham Palace reception will see a gathering of the "decision makers and NGOs" (non-governmental organisations) who are involved in tackling climate change.

Also attending will be US climate envoy, John Kerry and Alok Sharma, president of the COP26 conference, whose presidency formally ends as the annual climate conference moves on to Sharm El-Sheikh.

----------


## docmartin

Looking forward to seeing him torch the Astons and the Bentleys to start the proceedings.

----------


## S Landreth

That would be silly. He could sell all of them and purchase a handful of EVs.

----------


## docmartin

It's the thought that counts. He's getting on a bit to be gluing himself to artworks. Mind you, there's undoubtedly some monstrous electric Rangie not far away.

----------


## Iceman123

> That would be silly. He could sell all of them and purchase a handful of EVs.


How would that help? New owners would be driving the gas guzzlers!

Do you ever stop to think before posting tripe?

----------


## S Landreth

^he wouldn't be dummy.

and by the way......

Good to see you posting here again.

Any more financial advice? Did you like the piper?  ::doglol:: 




> It's the thought that counts. He's getting on a bit to be gluing himself to artworks. Mind you, there's undoubtedly some monstrous electric Rangie not far away.


You should write to him. Tell him your thoughts. I am sure he would read it.

----------


## docmartin

Yeah right. I’m onto it.

----------


## S Landreth

have an email or address?

----------


## docmartin

He’s as easy to reach as Santa. 
Just put 

HRH King Charles III 
London
United Kingdom 

on the envelope.

He probably uses hotmail so at a guess it’s kingkotex@hotmail.com

----------


## S Landreth

^you need a little help.........

office@kingcharles1.worcs.sch.uk

or

physical address: (Comberton Road, Kidderminster, Worcestershire. DY10 1XA) or Borrington Site (Borrington Road, Kidderminster, Worcestershire. DY10 3ED)

or if you’re in a hurry for an answer: Telephone the reception desk at 01562 512880 or Telephone the ‘Attendance Officer’ at 01562 512880 Ext 205

Can we see a draft of the letter/note you’ll be sending? And will you share the response with us?  ::doglol::

----------


## Iceman123

I guess Landreth would love a job as one of Charles many valets.

Think of the variety of tasks, putting exactly one inch of toothpaste on his brush, ironing his shoelaces, fucking Camilla etc etc

----------


## S Landreth

^Nope. I am retired dummy

----------


## docmartin

As soon as the envelopes with the correct scent and all the rest of it turn up it’ll be on. 
Something along the lines of  ‘you know what to do so let’s see some action’  should cover it. 
Oh and ‘invoice attached’ too of course. I’m providing a service after all.

----------


## S Landreth

Nope. You might not get anyone to respond. Put some effort into it.  You’re a bore and an idiot. Your survices aren’t worth squat.

----------


## docmartin

555 555

----------


## S Landreth

^it's true

----------


## Iceman123

> ^Nope. I am a retired dummy


Yep, we know that, but even a working dummy isn’t much cop.

Now what did you do to earn a crust?

----------


## S Landreth

Get a life peon. This isn’t a dating site.

----------


## taxexile

Halaman Tidak Ditemukan | Facebook


Halaman Tidak Ditemukan | Facebook

----------


## panama hat

^ Actually quite funny  :Smile:

----------


## docmartin

Re ‘peon’ -

----------


## S Landreth

that was pretty good

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III breaks silence on Cop27 attendance after Rishi Sunak's U-turn

King Charles III has issued a new statement on Cop27 attendance after the United Kingdom' new Prime Minister's major U-turn as Rishi Sunak confirmed he will head to Egypt for the upcoming climate change summit.

Buckingham Palace said in a statement: "As it was made clear previously, in unanimous agreement with Government His Majesty will not be attending COP27.

"His focus is on the pre-COP reception at Buckingham Palace this Friday, where senior business leaders, experts and NGOs can discuss the important work of the summit and explore ways in which public-private partnership can help tackle climate change.

"His Majesty looks forward to hosting the PM and other global leaders at the event."

It comes after Sunak confirmed his attendance at the event, saying "there is no long-term prosperity without action on climate change," adding: "no energy security without investing in renewables."

Prior to his trip to Egypt, Mr Sunak will be among the guests at Friday's reception hosted by the King at Buckingham Palace.

Charles has issued warnings about air and plastic pollution as well as climate change.

_____________

*Extra*

Hes everywhere. Maybe


King Charles could soon be on $5 note

We will soon know the fate of the $5 note, with the Reserve Bank (RBA) deciding whether to replace Queen Elizabeth IIs face with that of her son, King Charles III.

RBA governor Philip Lowe said the central bank was currently consulting with the Government following the Queens death.

We recognise that this is an issue that is of national interest and there is a long tradition of the monarch being on Australias banknotes, Dr Lowe said at an RBA board dinner last night.

The monarch has been on at least one of Australias banknotes since 1923 and was on all our notes until 1953.

Given this tradition and the national significance of the issue, the bank is consulting with the Australian Government, regarding whether or not the new $5 banknote should include a portrait of King Charles III.

"We will make a decision after this consultation with the Government is complete."

A decision is expected to be made within 18 months.

In September, Assistant Minister for Treasury Andrew Leigh sparked debate when he said King Charles III would not automatically appear on the $5 note.

"The decision to include the Queens face on the $5 note was about her personally rather than about her status as the monarch, so that transition isnt automatic," he said at the time.

There are growing calls for an Australian to be the new face of the $5 note, with suggestions including Uncle Jack Charles and Steve Irwin.

----------


## panama hat

> Charles has issued warnings about air and plastic pollution as well as climate change.


An oracle . . . clearly.

----------


## cyrille

He’ll have a way smaller carbon footprint than Landreth, so there’s that.

----------


## S Landreth

COP27: King Charles hosts meeting ahead of climate summit

King Charles III has hosted a reception to discuss tackling climate change, as global leaders prepare for the UN climate summit COP27.

About 200 politicians and campaigners met at Buckingham Palace, including PM Rishi Sunak, US climate envoy John Kerry and COP President Alok Sharma.

The King is internationally known for his climate work but it was agreed he would not go to COP27.

The UN conference begins on Sunday in Sharm el-Sheikh, Egypt.

Mr Sunak told the meeting that the UK's global leadership on climate change will continue after its COP presidency ends this week. The UK hosted COP26 in Glasgow last year.

"Every moment that we allow climate change to ravage our planet we will see more human suffering," he said.

"If we do not act today we will risk leaving an ever more desperate inheritance for our children tomorrow."

Mr Sunak, who will attend the opening days of the summit, had faced fierce criticism from climate activists and opposition politicians for initially saying he would not go due to pressing matters in the UK.

The prime minister paid tribute to King Charles's work on climate, saying he had worked for 50 years to find solutions, long before the first UN COP meeting.

When former PM Liz Truss entered No 10, it was announced King Charles would not go to the summit.

The monarch has a long-standing interest in environmental issues and attended COP26 in Glasgow last year, but the Palace said it had sought advice from then-PM Ms Truss and that "with mutual friendship and respect there was agreement that the King would not attend".

On Thursday a spokesperson for Mr Sunak said, "had the prime minister been in post earlier the situation might have been different".

Buckingham Palace says the reception on Friday afternoon was organised to "facilitate discussion of sustainable growth, progress made since COP26 in Glasgow and collective and continued efforts to tackle climate change."

At COP26 in Glasgow last year, the King told leaders: "I can only urge you, as the world's decision-makers, to find practical ways of overcoming differences so we can all get down to work, together, to rescue this precious planet and save the threatened future of our young people."

Buckingham Palace has been very consistent; it says King Charles is not disappointed that he will not be going to the UN climate conference in Egypt.

The decision was made during discussions between the King and the then Prime Minister, Liz Truss, it says.

That may be so, but today's event is a signal of how important the climate issue remains for King Charles.

He has decided to bring part of the conference to Buckingham Palace by convening this meeting of key figures from his Sustainable Markets Initiative (SMI).

The SMI and its Terra Carta Action Forum aim to spur business to up its efforts on climate change.

King Charles has long argued getting the private sector involved in the climate issue is essential.





____________




> Hell have a way smaller carbon footprint than Landreth, so theres that.


Remember its policy not just what one individual can do. As what recently happen in the US, Australia and Brazil.

Voting is critical. Everything starts at the voting booth.

US..........

Biden signs Inflation Reduction Act affecting health, climate and the economy

With the signing of the Inflation Reduction Act (IRA) on Tuesday Aug 16, the most significant climate legislation in US federal history (so far) became law.

Australia.........

Passes a climate bill

Independent MP Dr Sophie Scamps has given her support to the Greens climate trigger legislation:

_The science is clear, we must stop burning fossil fuels such as oil, coal, and gas if we are to avert the worst impacts of climate change. It is estimated there are over 100 new coal and gas projects up for assessment under the EPBC Act. We need to ensure the impact from the emissions that these projects will create are assessed and that approvals under our national environmental law are not just a smokescreen that provide fossil fuel companies cover to continue profiteering while destroying Australias environment._

_The Albanese government cannot have it both ways. They cannot say the climate wars are over and legislate our emissions reduction targets while also refusing to act on the root cause of climate change  fossil fuels._

_It is time our national environmental laws were strengthened. And the first step in doing so, is ensuring every major project is assessed for its future climate change impacts  our environment, our economic prosperity and our future depends on it._

Brazil........

Bolsonaro election loss could cut Brazilian Amazon deforestation by 89%

A victory for left-wing challenger and current frontrunner Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva  commonly known as Lula  could avoid 75,960km2 of Amazon rainforest loss by 2030, the analysis shows  an area roughly the size of Panama. This would also significantly curb Brazils emissions when accompanied by a new focus on forest restoration.

Science and continued awareness,.........rule.

----------


## panama hat

> King Charles has long argued getting the private sector involved in the climate issue is essential.


Again . . . an oracle.

----------


## 39TG

Horrid Henry doesn't seem to have inherited any oracle genes from his distinguished father.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Britons will get an extra day off next year thanks to the King's coronation.

Just was the case for the Queen's coronation back in 1953, a bank holiday will give people across the country an opportunity to come together to celebrate.

It will fall in all four nations of the UK on Monday 8 May, following the coronation on Saturday 6 May.

The coronation will be held at Westminster Abbey, conducted by the Archbishop of Canterbury, Justin Welby.

Date set for bank holiday to mark King's coronation | UK News | Sky News

----------


## S Landreth

Camilla: New monogram for Queen Consort unveiled

The new cypher of Camilla, the Queen Consort, has been unveiled by Buckingham Palace.

Designed by Prof Ewan Clayton, it combines Camilla's initial "C" and "R" for Regina - the Latin word for queen.

It will be used by Camilla on personal letterheads, cards and gifts.

Buckingham Palace added that the new symbol will be used on the Queen Consort's cross which she will lay at the Field of Remembrance on Thursday at Westminster Abbey.

In September, the palace revealed the new cypher to be used by King Charles III which was personally chosen by him, from a range of designs produced by the College of Arms.

King Charles's cypher will be used by government departments and on state documents and post boxes.

 
News of the Queen Consort's cypher comes after Prime Minister Rishi Sunak confirmed an extra bank holiday will take place across the UK to mark the coronation of King Charles III on 8 May, 2023.

King Charles will be be crowned two days earlier and the Queen Consort will also be crowned on the same date in a similar but simpler ceremony.

----------


## 39TG

Lucky Britons on the extra day's holiday to mark the coronation.  I wonder if governments in Commonwealth countries will also roll out another public holiday.

----------


## S Landreth

York: Man arrested after eggs thrown at King Charles

A man has been arrested after eggs were thrown at the King and Queen Consort during a visit to York.

A protester was restrained by police as crowds gathered at Micklegate Bar, the traditional royal entrance into the city, to greet the couple.

He was heard to shout "this country was built on the blood of slaves" as he was restrained.

North Yorkshire Police said a man, 23, was arrested on suspicion of a public order offence and remained in custody.

People in the crowd started chanting "God save the King" and "shame on you" at the demonstrator.

The incident occurred on the second day of an official royal visit to Yorkshire, during which the King and Queen Consort later travelled to Doncaster.

The royal couple were being welcomed by city leaders in York when several eggs were thrown at them as the protester booed the pair.

Charles continued shaking hands with dignitaries including the Lord Mayor as the eggs flew in his direction, pausing briefly to look at the shells cracked on the ground.

The eggs missed the King and Queen Consort and they were ushered away.

Several officers were seen restraining a man on the ground behind temporary fencing set up for the King's visit.

Witness Kim Oldfield, owner of the Blossom Street Gallery, said she was stood in the doorway of her shop "enjoying" the couple's arrival when she heard "some booing and eggs flying".

"I glanced across, [saw] the police just descended on the barrier and tried to drag this chap over the top.

"About five eggs he'd managed to send.

"Camilla sort of flinched a little bit when the booing started but they [police] quelled it really quickly. Just a shame they spoilt what was a lovely moment."

Charles appeared unfazed as he continued greeting the crowds in a traditional ceremony which saw the sovereign officially welcomed to the city of York by the Lord Mayor.

The ceremony was last carried out by his late mother Queen Elizabeth II in 2012.

The King and Queen Consort had visited York to unveil a statue of Her Majesty at York Minster, the first to be installed since her death.

The Archbishop of York, Stephen Cottrell, said the incident had not put the royal couple off meeting the public.

He told the BBC: "Those in public life are in positions of vulnerability at times and I certainly want to live in a country, and indeed in a world, where we're not so surrounded by people minding us that we can't meet people and chat with people.

"That is certainly what the King and the Queen Consort want. They were out chatting with people [later in the day]. So I don't think they've let it affect them."

Later, the King was cheered by crowds as he arrived in Doncaster to formally confer its city status.

Charles and Camilla then attended a reception with a menu including egg and watercress sandwiches.

----------


## 39TG

Cool as a cucumber.  I suspect the perp is Mr. Loser rather than Mr. Success.

----------


## david44

Helge will correct me , sounds similar to the case of Omelette Prince of SkidMark?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Cool as a cucumber.  I suspect the perp is Mr. Loser rather than Mr. Success.


An attention seeker who didn't get enough hugs as a child. You know, sort of like skidmark.

----------


## panama hat

> she was stood in the doorway


A very English turn of phrase . . . but on the Beeb???

----------


## Iceman123

> An attention seeker who didn't get enough hugs as a child. You know, sort of like skidmark.


No just another lazy bad aimer. They should have been hard boiled and aimed well at his empty entitled head

----------


## 39TG

Horrid Harry might have been traumatized if he was standing near his father.  Fortunately, King Charles has considerably more spine.

----------


## aging one

> Horrid Harry might have been traumatized if he was standing near his father. Fortunately, King Charles has considerably more spine.


Stumps is right. Why did you get a new nick Toots, this is number 4 is it not?

----------


## S Landreth

York: Student arrested after eggs thrown at King Charles

A man has been arrested after eggs were thrown at the King and Queen Consort during a visit to York.

 
The man, a University of York student, was held on suspicion of a public order offence and remains in custody.

University of York 'appalled' after student throws eggs at King Charles





> They should have been hard boiled........


you don’t quite understand the reason for throwing eggs (not hard boiled), do you?  :Smile: 

by the way,…….miss your financial advice  ::doglol::

----------


## Iceman123

^^
Well spotted, I thought it was a legit poster

----------


## Iceman123

[QUOTE=S Landreth;4448391
 [CENTER]by the way,…….miss your financial advice  ::doglol:: [/QUOTE[/CENTER]


I was never aware of giving financial advice on this forum, however if you want to go down that path, I would think that if you multiply your net worth by ten you may come close to engaging me in a meaningful financial discussion.
Let’s go

----------


## S Landreth

^sure

 ::doglol::

----------


## Iceman123

^Yes, I am fucking sure, you may impress the average Joe on here with your pretend wealth. 
I would state that you are a complete ball bag with an inherited worth of not a lot.

Let me re state I could buy and sell you ten times over.

Now if that doesn’t shut you up, let’s hear about your wealth, structured investments, only available to sophisticated investors etc.
You are a pig headed no one.

----------


## S Landreth

^Start a thread in "members only" and in your first post tell us who your money managers are


 ::doglol::

----------


## Iceman123

No need to start a thread, the best person to manage my money is me.

Wealth creation is my forte, start a thread if you desire, I will join in -   let me embarrass you - you are a dumb boring pretender

----------


## S Landreth

> No need to start a thread, the best person to manage my money is me.
> 
> Wealth creation is my forte, start a thread if you desire, I will join in -   let me embarrass you - you are a dumb boring pretender


 :rofl:

----------


## Iceman123

Yes, 
Good answer, you have adequately manifested what a fraud you are

----------


## S Landreth

> Wealth creation is my forte,......


 :rofl:

----------


## Iceman123

^
It’s a bastard when you get exposed, I feel for you. Follow the blossoms, you are good for fuck all else.

You have certainly bottled out of the wealth argument.

----------


## S Landreth

> the best person to manage my money is me.


 :rofl:

----------


## Iceman123

^
I’ll accept your surrender and expose you no more.
just keep posting your boring life with your handbag.

If financial advice is required pm me - first reply free

cheers

----------


## taxexile

my understanding is that landreth was nothing more than a florida loan shark in his "working" days.

----------


## Iceman123

Fuck him Tax, he comes on here posting pics of decent resorts he has stayed in, purposely does not state costs as if we poor plebs could not compete.

However this poor pleb could kick his ass financially and whilst that’s not important the clown just annoys me.

----------


## S Landreth

> No need to start a thread,....


 :rofl: 




> annoys me.


 :rofl: 




> my understanding is that landreth was nothing more than a florida loan shark in his "working" days.


That was something I did on the side

----------


## Iceman123

When you are exposed just use emoji’s - said no one ever!

----------


## S Landreth

^ ::doglol::

----------


## Iceman123

^
In fairness Americans are not known for their wit.

Can someone/anyone help this poor fucker out

----------


## S Landreth

> the best person to manage my money is me.


 :rofl:

----------


## Iceman123

^
Don’t go away, someone will be shortly to help you out.

Where’s the handbag when you need her?

----------


## S Landreth

> he comes on here posting pics of decent resorts he has stayed in, purposely does not state costs


 :Smile: 




> annoys me.


 ::doglol:: 




> the best person to manage my money is me.


 :rofl:

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles Gives Candid Speech After Unveiling New Statue of Mom Queen Elizabeth

King Charles is honoring the life and reign of his late mother, Queen Elizabeth.

Today, the king unveiled a brand-new statue of his mom outside York Minster, the largest cathedral in Northern Europe. He also gave a heartfelt speech and explained how he hopes to carry on her legacy.

 
King Charles said, “The creation of this statue is also a tribute to the support, affection and prayers that the community of this cathedral, and of this great city, always gave the late Queen, and all for which she stood in the life of the nation and the Commonwealth.”

“The late Queen was always vigilant for the welfare of her people during her life,” he continued. “Now her image will watch over what will become Queen Elizabeth Square for centuries to come.”

The caption of a royal family Instagram post, shown above, revealed details about the statue (which is made from French lepine limestone): “Designed and carved by Minster stonemason, Richard Bossons, the statue honours the life of service and dedication of Queen Elizabeth II.”

According to BBC, the statue stands at six feet, seven inches tall and weighs nearly two tons. The carving shows Queen Elizabeth wearing a Garter robe and one of her go-to tiaras, the George IV State Diadem. The monarch is standing next to an orb and sceptre (which is a staff or wand that symbolizes authority).

What a touching tribute for an extraordinary woman.

----------


## panama hat

> my understanding


Don't pretend that you have any, taxi driver.





> Stumps is right. Why did you get a new nick Toots, this is number 4 is it not?


Again . . . ?   When will his first meltdown be?  His first 100-post drunk rampage?

----------


## 39TG

6 feet 7?  555

Cool photos of the young egg thrower.  It will be interesting to see what kind of sentence he gets.

----------


## Switch

> 6 feet 7?  555
> 
> Cool photos of the young egg thrower.  It will be interesting to see what kind of sentence he gets.


Poached, boiled or scrambled?
Cant really chop his head off in this day and age.

----------


## panama hat

> Cant really chop his head off in this day and age.


True - when is the last time a Regent had his/her head chopped off?

----------


## S Landreth

> Cool photos of the young egg thrower.  It will be interesting to see what kind of sentence he gets.


While out on bail

UK student who threw eggs at King Charles banned from carrying eggs in public

A British university student who was arrested for throwing eggs at King Charles on Thursday said he had been banned from carrying eggs in public as part of his bail conditions.

Patrick Thelwell, 23, was released from custody after Wednesdays incident in York, northern England, during a visit by the monarch.


 
North Yorkshire Police said he was arrested on suspicion of a public order offence.

None of the eggs hit Charles, 73, and he was ushered away by minders.

Shouts of not my king were heard in the crowd and claims that Britain was built on the blood of slaves, prompting boos from other onlookers.

Police then moved in to detain a man, who was restrained and bundled into the back of a van, television images of the incident showed.

Thelwell told the Daily Mirror newspaper that people were literally screaming and wailing with pure rage.

People were ripping chunks  of my hair out, they were spitting at me. People lost their minds, he was quoted as saying.

Thelwell, a York University student and environmental activist who opposes the monarchy, said he had received death threats.

He said he was released at 10pm on Wednesday on condition he does not go within 500 metres of the king.

He is also not allowed to possess any eggs in public, which he claimed to have had amended so he could go grocery shopping.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles leads Remembrance Day service first time as British monarch

King Charles III led Remembrance Day commemorations in London on Sunday for the first time as Britain’s monarch, laying a newly designed wreath after a two-minute silence at The Cenotaph war memorial.

Wreath designers said it also paid tribute to the racing colors used by both Queen Elizabeth II and his grandfather King George VI.

Charles, who became King following the death of his Elizabeth in September, was joined by other senior members of the royal family including his son and heir Prince William. His wife and queen consort, Camilla, watched from the balcony of a nearby government building.

Chief of the Defense Staff Tony Radakin said the ceremony to honor Britain’s war dead had an “additional poignancy” after the loss of the queen.

“She represented duty and service, but also that dignity of that wartime generation and all that they sacrificed for our freedom,” he told the BBC.

Prime Minister Rishi Sunak, leaders of opposition political parties, senior ministers, and faith representatives also laid wreaths during the ceremony on Whitehall in central London, which was lined by thousands of members of the public.

The ceremony, also attended by seven former prime ministers, is due to be followed by a march past which will involve around 10,000 Royal British Legion veterans, representing 300 different armed forces and civilian organizations.

Buckingham Palace said the design of the King’s wreath paid tribute to the wreath of his grandfather King George and his mother Elizabeth, with poppies mounted on an arrangement of black leaves and a ribbon bearing Charles’s racing colors of scarlet, purple and gold.

The chimes marking the start of the two-minute silence at 11:00 a.m. local time (6 a.m. ET) saw the permanent reconnection of the Big Ben bell in parliament’s Elizabeth Tower, after it was largely silenced for five years of repair.

Officials said this years’ service is dedicated both to fallen soldiers in wars past and to Ukrainians fighting against Russia’s invasion.

“We must never forget those who gave their lives in defense of our values and our great nation,” said Defense Secretary Ben Wallace.

“All of us will also be thinking of those brave Ukrainians who are fighting for their very own survival to defend freedom and democracy for all, just as the U.K. and Commonwealth soldiers did in both world wars,” he said.

----------


## S Landreth

Princess Anne and Prince Edward to become stand-ins for King


 

King Charles has begun the process of increasing the number of royals who can stand in for the monarch for official duties - proposing Princess Anne and Prince Edward as additions.

At present the "counsellors of state" are Camilla, the Queen Consort, plus four other senior royals.

But two of these are Prince Andrew and Prince Harry, who are no longer available as "working royals".

The King's requested change was read to the House of Lords on Monday.

It's expected that the Lords will reply on Tuesday - and the same day could see the government introducing legislation in the House of Commons, with a Counsellors of State Bill paving the way for the King's proposal for two extra working substitutes.

This rapid move in Parliament is intended to resolve an awkward constitutional problem about who could deputise for the King if he was overseas or unwell and could not carry out his duties as head of state.

At present two of the five eligible to act as counsellors are effectively ruled out.

Prince Andrew, the Duke of York, withdrew from royal duties in the wake of his association with US sex offender Jeffrey Epstein.

Prince Harry, the Duke of Sussex, lives with his family in the United States and has stepped back from being a "working royal".

Rather than remove them from the list of counsellors of state, the proposal is to widen the pool of eligible royals, so that the availability of Prince Andrew and Prince Harry would cease be an issue.

In the House of Lords, Lord Parker of Minsmere delivered a statement from the King which called for Princess Anne, the Princess Royal, and Prince Edward, the Earl of Wessex, to be added as extra counsellors of state.

The statement said that adding the extra counsellors would "ensure continued efficiency of public business when I'm unavailable, such as while I'm undertaking official duties overseas".

The message was also delivered to the House of Commons, with leader of the house Penny Mordaunt telling MPs there would be legislation to follow.

This will mean amending the Regency Act, which at present stipulates that counsellors are the spouse of the monarch plus the next four royals in succession to the throne, who are over the age of 21.

The current counsellors are Camilla, the Queen Consort; Prince William, the Prince of Wales; Prince Harry, Duke of Sussex; Prince Andrew, Duke of York and his daughter, Princess Beatrice.

Both Princess Anne and Prince Edward have previously been counsellors of state, before being overtaken in the order of succession.

Counsellors can carry out official duties which could include the state opening of Parliament, signing documents, receiving ambassadors or attending Privy Council meetings, if the monarch is temporarily ill or abroad.

It is expected that the King and Queen and the Prince and Princess of Wales could be undertaking overseas visits next year, so counsellors could be a necessity when they are away.

Last month the issue was raised in the House of Lords, with Labour peer Viscount Stansgate challenging how Prince Andrew and Prince Harry could be two of the five replacements when one had "left public life" and the other had "left the country".

----------


## panama hat

Beautiful bunch of people . . .

----------


## armstrong

> Beautiful bunch of people . . .


What an odd comment.

----------


## panama hat

:Sad:  He's back and stalking again  :Sad:

----------


## Switch

The Princess Royal is well known as one of the hardest working members of the Royal Family. She is also a very charming and intelligent individual, who has deliberately kept her own children out of the media paparazzi glare.
She was born into it. They did not have to be.

----------


## cyrille

> The Princess Royal is well known as one of the hardest working members of the Royal Family.


A bit like being the straightest sailor in port.

----------


## Switch

> A bit like being the straightest sailor in port.


If only you could post something with meaning? Like something that other posters could easily understand?

Limiting your posts to nonsense that only you pretend to understand, might cause the loss of your reputation. That’s ok though because you only have a reputation for telling lies that you are unable to justify. No great loss to you then!

Your personal dislike of me, does not justify the lie. Hope that helps?  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> If only you could post something with meaning? Like something that other posters could easily understand?


Don't assume all other posters are as dense as you are, eh?  :Very Happy:

----------


## armstrong

> He's back and stalking again


It literally is just an odd comment. Why would you comment on their looks? What has it go to do with the thread?

----------


## panama hat

:Sad:  He's back and stalking again  :Sad:

----------


## VocalNeal

> Maybe reduce the Royal footprint? The cost must be enormous.


Probably not much different than any other Head of State

----------


## david44

> Beautiful bunch of people . . .


Tiz them German genes, Keppels ,Sex Coburgers with Hanoverian notes , what coud possibly go bong?

----------


## cyrille

> Probably not much different than any other Head of State


Possibly less than Landreth's carbon footprint.

----------


## S Landreth

^Remember it’s policy not just what one individual can do. As what recently happen in the US, Australia and Brazil.

Voting is critical. Everything starts at the voting booth.

*US.......*

Biden signs Inflation Reduction Act affecting health, climate and the economy

With the signing of the Inflation Reduction Act (IRA) on Tuesday Aug 16, the most significant climate legislation in US federal history (so far) became law.

*Australia........*

Passes a climate bill

Independent MP Dr Sophie Scamps has given her support to the Greens climate trigger legislation:

_The science is clear, we must stop burning fossil fuels such as oil, coal, and gas if we are to avert the worst impacts of climate change. It is estimated there are over 100 new coal and gas projects up for assessment under the EPBC Act. We need to ensure the impact from the emissions that these projects will create are assessed and that approvals under our national environmental law are not just a smokescreen that provide fossil fuel companies cover to continue profiteering while destroying Australia’s environment._

_The Albanese government cannot have it both ways. They cannot say the climate wars ‘are over’ and legislate our emissions reduction targets while also refusing to act on the root cause of climate change – fossil fuels._

_It is time our national environmental laws were strengthened. And the first step in doing so, is ensuring every major project is assessed for its future climate change impacts – our environment, our economic prosperity and our future depends on it._

*Brazil………
* 
Bolsonaro election loss could cut Brazilian Amazon deforestation by 89%

A victory for left-wing challenger and current frontrunner Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva – commonly known as Lula – could avoid 75,960km2 of Amazon rainforest loss by 2030, the analysis shows – an area roughly the size of Panama. This would also significantly curb Brazil’s emissions when accompanied by a new focus on forest restoration.

Science and continued awareness,.........rule.

----------


## Switch

> Don't assume all other posters are as dense as you are, eh?


I never assumed you were that dense, but then again, neither did you. Your assumption of your own superior attitude doesnt help you much either.  :Wink:

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles hosts event at Buckingham Palace and is praised for 'convening power'

King Charles hosts reception for entrepreneurs at Buckingham Palace as MP Grant Shapps praises monarch for his 'convening power' in business

The King hosted an event at Buckingham Palace tonight alongside industry moguls, and has been praised for his 'convening power' when it comes to UK business.

Charles, along with his brother The Earl of Wessex, The Duke of Gloucester and The Duke of Kent, met small business owners at a Buckingham Palace reception this evening, and spoke to small business owners and Dargon's Den Star's alike about work done to bolster UK businesses through the Prince's Trust.

While attending the function, Business Secretary Grant Shapps said the King's 'convening power' gives businesses in the UK an advantage.

The King spoke to businesses and social programmes who have been supported by his charity The Prince's Trust, which helps those from disadvantaged communities.

It has helped more than 90,000 young people through its Enterprise Programme since 1983.

Mahoua Koui, from Stoke - who created her sustainable streetwear fashion business with a grant aged 22 in November 2021, said: 'The King was lovely, he came and spoke about my business.'

Among the notable attendees were entrepreneur and Dragons' Den star Peter Jones, as well as the Business Secretary and other ministers, who hailed the reception's 'special' importance.

Mr Shapps said: 'When I started my company when I was 21, I had no assets to speak of, but there was something called the loan guarantee scheme.

'And that was the equivalent of what is now something like the recovery scheme, and that allowed me to get into business.

'The convening power of His Majesty doing something like this takes it to another level.

'That's what's so amazing - the King's convening power gives British business that advantage.'

Mr Jones said: 'I didn't know actually what to expect, but upon arrival, to have the opportunity to have an audience in front of the King is something incredibly special.

'But also to see the queue outside of a few hundred people anxiously excited to come in and have the sense of being celebrated.

'That's the point. It's recognizing and celebrating small business and right now, there's nothing more important than that.'

----------


## panama hat

> Tiz them German genes, Keppels ,Sex Coburgers with Hanoverian notes , what coud possibly go bong?


Yea . . . nah . . . thems English looks there . . .

----------


## cyrille

While Germans of course are renowned for their debonair pulchritude.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tomcat

...if Season 5 of _The Crown_ is anything to go by, Chuck was off to a shaky start even before he became KC3..."the system" has an appetite for it's own...apparently...

----------


## cyrille

> ...if Season 5 of _The Crown_ is anything to go by, Chuck was off to a shaky start even before he became KC3..."the system" has an appetite for it's own...apparently...


News Just In..

'The Crown' isn't anything to go by. 

And...'its'.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Voting is critical. Everything starts at the voting booth.


"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter." ― Winston S. Churchill

----------


## DrWilly

> News Just In..
> 
> 'The Crown' isn't anything to go by. 
> 
> 
> '.


is what The Firm and supporters of desperately want you to believe.

----------


## S Landreth

Everything King Charles eats in a day

How does one go about eating like a royal? Well, if you were the late Queen then you would have had four small but square meals a day, and a glass of gin and Dubonnet.

The King, however, prefers to eat a mostly plant-based diet and skips lunch entirely.

At 74 years old, King Charles III is the oldest-ever heir apparent to accede to the throne in September after Queen Elizabeth II died, aged 96, at her Balmoral estate.

But with royal family members tending to live well into their nineties (the Queen Mother died at 101 years old and the Kings father Prince Philip passed away at 99), they are surely doing something right with their diets.

How many meals does King Charles eat in a day?

The King eats just two main meals per day: breakfast and dinner. In a list of 70 facts released by Clarence House in 2018 to mark the then-Prince Charles 70th birthday, the 20th fact on the list read: The Prince does not eat lunch.

Gordon Rayner, former royal correspondent at The Telegraph, once said that the King believes lunch is a luxury that interferes with his busy schedule.

What are the Kings favourite things to eat?

In 2020 Clarence House revealed that King Charles favourite brunch recipe was cheesy baked eggs.

Posting a picture of the eggs to Instagram at the time, Clarence House wrote: The Prince has also shared one of his favourite recipes, Cheesy Baked Eggs, which can be made by using any number of our great British cheeses.

The recipe includes spinach, cherry tomatoes, strong soft cheese, double cream, hard cheese and fresh basil leaves. It asks makers of the recipe to use organic ingredients where possible.

Also revealed in the facts about the King was that his favourite tea is Darjeeling with honey and milk.

The King also reportedly enjoys a boiled egg with every meal, specifically a coddled egg which has been boiled for about two to three minutes.

The egg is generally served on a side salad and the King reportedly mashes the egg into the salad to create a sort of mayonnaise texture.

King Charles generally follows a plant-based diet for dinner in order to reduce his carbon footprint. He told the BBC in 2021: For years I havent eaten meat and fish on two days a week and I dont eat dairy products on one day a week.

Are there any foods the King doesnt like?

Graham Tinsley MBE, former manager of the Welsh Culinary Team, told HELLO! magazine that the King doesnt like chocolate, coffee or garlic.

The King also, apparently, wont eat biscuits that havent already been pre-warmed to a certain temperature.

A royal source said earlier this year: Charles enjoys cheese and biscuits at the end of many of his meals. Since hes particular about everything, he insists that they be a certain temperature. The staff keeps a warming pan just to make sure they are hot enough for his liking.




> 74 years old, King Charles III is the oldest-ever heir apparent - the Queen Mother died at 101 years old and the Kings father Prince Philip passed away at 99





> 


Looking at maybe 25 years of posts  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles 'could still welcome Strictly Come Dancing to Buckingham Palace ballroom' and will open royal residence's doors to the public much more than in the reign of the Queen

King Charles will open Buckingham Palace much more to the public than in the reign of the Queen - and may even welcome Strictly Come Dancing to the ballroom, according to reports.

The stately home is currently undergoing a ten-year £369million renovation, due to be completed in 2027.

In June the then Prince of Wales and Duchess of Cornwall were said to be in secret discussions with BBC executives to host a live episode of Strictly - and had been granted permission from the Queen to do so.

The King, 74, and Queen Consort, 75, were even rumoured to have a dance together planned.

The plans to host the Strictly quarter or semi-final in the palace's ballroom were shelved for this year but a palace source has confirmed the plans could be re-visited next year.

Camilla is said to be a 'massive fan' of the show and even 'votes every week' for her favourites.

A palace source told the Sun: 'That is still on the table and a clear indication of how ambitiously they are thinking.

'The King sees the palace as somewhere that should be more open to the public and particularly to celebrate national events, not as a mausoleum.

'The King and Queen Consort both like the idea that more members of the British public are involved.'

The King is also said to hope to open the royal residence's doors to the public much more than in the reign of his mother the Queen.

Buckingham Palace will continue to be the hub for garden parties, state banquets and other official business - but may now hold more receptions for the public and events for public figures.

The ten-week-long opening for tourists to see the State Rooms over the summer may also be extended.

EastEnders' Rose Ayling-Ellis, who won the 2021 series of Strictly Come Dancing with her professional dance partner Giovanni Pernice, previously revealed Prince Charles and Camilla voted for her on Strictly and introduced themselves in British Sign Language.

She said: 'So we had Camilla and Charles come to visit and they tried out acting, they acted for a bit and we played our characters and meeting them and it was really really special.

'Apparently, Camilla is a big fan of Strictly. She said she voted for me every week, and all her children voted for me every week.'

The soap star added: 'That is incredible - the Royal family voted for me, that's just mad!'

Rose also revealed she felt 'touched' when Charles and Camilla introduced themselves in British Sign Language (BSL).

She said: 'Both of them came up to me and the first thing they did, they signed good morning to me.

Rose was moved by the sweet gesture: 'I was really, really touched by that and I was really impressed that they knew how to sign good morning.'

The King has already hosted four events in the palace, welcoming 1,200 people, since becoming monarch.

The royal couple are splitting their time between Clarence House, Windsor Castle and Sandringham while the renovations are being completed, and are said to not be moving into the palace for at least five years .

The couple have lived in the five-bedroom Clarence House, which is just 400 yards away from the palace, for 19 years.

----------


## 39TG

I'm hoping for more entertainment from King Charles than his predecessor.  She was pretty dull.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles to axe number of Queens key staff at Windsor Castle in radical overhaul

The King is to axe a number of the late Queens key staff at Windsor Castle in a radical overhaul of workers at royal residences.

It is believed that staff numbers across the Windsor estate will be cut in the coming weeks.

A source told The Mirror that many royal workers are extremely worried about their futures and fear being made redundant before the new year amid the dire financial climate.

Buckingham Palace did not respond to the claim. It comes after the King put 100 staff at Clarence House  his former official residence  on notice of redundancy.

The Windsor insider said: Its a really testing time. Many are already resigned to leaving jobs they have cherished for years. Its left a real sense of dread among staff.

The King and Queen Consort are understood not to have stayed at Windsor since the death of his mother in September.

Staff say the castle feels eerily quiet.

The late Queens ladies in waiting and personal staff at the Royal Stud in Sandringham, Norfolk, are among those whose jobs are thought to be at risk.

The King has still not revealed his plans for the breeding facility, despite agreeing for 14 horses to be sold.

Many Windsor staff had been preparing to welcome the Queen back from her summer break at Balmoral when she died.

She had spent much of her time there since the pandemic.

Insiders say the King and Camilla have no desire to stay at the castle in the near future.

William and Kate, who moved to a cottage on the Windsor estate to be closer to the Queen, are also said to be unwilling to move in.

Royal watchers now wonder whether the King will keep the castle for weekends, as well as Sandringham. He also has homes at Balmoral, Highgrove, Gloucs and a cottage in Wales.

Camilla also has a six-bedroom house in Wiltshire for when her family visits.

In other news - According to the royal accounts for 2020-2021, there are 491 full-time equivalent staff across the royal palaces paid for from the Sovereign Grant, with the wage bill coming to £23.7 million.

----------


## panama hat

> King will keep the castle for weekends, as well as Sandringham. He also has homes at Balmoral, Highgrove, Gloucs and a cottage in Wales.


A king can never have enough hideaways for when the peasants finally revolt

----------


## S Landreth

Kate shines at King Charles’ glittering first state banquet at Buckingham Palace


 
The Princess of Wales shone as she attended her first state event in her new title on Tuesday evening.

She joined King Charles III, the Prince of Wales, and more than 160 guests for a glittering white tie banquet at Buckingham Palace in honour of visiting South African president Cyril Ramaphosa.

Both Kate and Camilla, the Queen Consort, paid tribute to the late Queen Elizabeth II as they attended the event in her jewels.

It marked King Charles’s first state banquet, and the first official state visit hosted by the UK since he became monarch.

Camilla wore Elizabeth II’s diamond and sapphire tiara, while Kate opted for a pearl bracelet belonging to the late Queen, as well as Diana, Princess of Wales’s earrings and a sparkling tiara her late mother-in-law once wore.

Kate became the Princess of Wales when the King made his eldest son William the Prince of Wales the day after the late Queen’s death in September. She is the first person to use the title since the late Diana.

Attending Tuesday’s banquet she wore a caped, white Jenny Packham floor length evening dress with sparkling detail on the shoulders, and her go-to tiara, the Lover’s Knot.

She also wore the family order, and the GCVO Star and Sash, as well as a four-strand pearl bracelet belonging to the late Queen, and Diana’s diamond and pearl drop earrings.

The Lover’s Knot Tiara, a diamond and pearl-encrusted headpiece made in 1914, was often worn by her namesake Diana, Princess of Wales. It was given to Diana by the Queen as a wedding gift in 1981.

Camilla, the Queen Consort, opted for the sapphire collection sometimes known as the King George VI Victorian Sapphire Suite, which was of great sentimental importance to the late Queen.

The necklace was a gift from her beloved father, George VI, for her wedding to the Duke of Edinburgh in 1947.

She later acquired a diamond and sapphire necklace, formerly the property of a Belgian princess, which she had set on a tiara frame in the early 1960s, and went on to commission a matching bracelet.

The Queen was pictured in the suite during a state visit by President Xi Jinping of China in 2015.

Camilla was dressed in royal blue lace evening dress by Bruce Oldfield, the Garter sash, Queen Victoria’s garter order and the late Queen’s family order.

On Tuesday morning the Princess of Wales and heir to the throne William met the South African president Cyril Ramaphosa on behalf of the King and escorted him to Horse Guards Parade for the pomp and ceremony of the official welcome.

There Kate wore the Prince of Wales Feathers Pendant - a piece of diamond jewellery often showcased by Princess Diana - as a brooch, marking the first time she has worn the piece.

It features 18 round cut diamonds with small emeralds around the three Prince of Wales ostrich feathers, a crown and the motto “Ich Dien” - I serve.

----------


## S Landreth

This clip of King Charles III getting distracted by a corgi will melt your heart

Queen Elizabeth II's love of corgis was no secret, and throughout her life she had dozens of the adorable dog breed. It's a passion that has seemingly passed on to her children too, with Prince Andrew and his ex-wife Sarah Ferguson adopting the late monarch's pups, and King Charles III struggling to hide his excitement at seeing a corgi on his latest royal outing.

To recap, yesterday His Majesty visited Gray's Inn in London where he met judges, barristers, students and royal fans. But, during the royal visit, the King became distracted by an onlooker's corgi, who was patiently waiting to meet the royal.

The sweet moment was, of course, captured on film and quickly shared to social media where it attracted a lot of attention.

"KCIII must have thought it was mummy that came with one of her corgis," one royal fan tweeted, with another writing: "Corgis for Charles."

Like his mother, Charles is an avid dog lover and he and Queen Consort Camilla have two of their own – a pair of Jack Russell terriers named Bluebell and Beth. The royal couple adopted the pups in 2017 from Battersea Dogs and Cats Home, making them the first rescue dogs to take up residence at Buckingham Palace.

In a previous interview with BBC Radio 5 Live, Camilla said: "The nice thing about dogs is you can sit them down, you could have a nice long conversation, you could be cross, you could be sad and they just sit looking at you wagging their tail."

----------


## S Landreth

David Hockney brings a splash of color to luncheon with King Charles III

Celebrated British artist David Hockney is renowned for the bold and expressive use of color in his paintings. So, it was only right that he made a daring sartorial statement when he was invited to the Order of Merit luncheon at Buckingham Palace.

While some guests donned their finest loafers for the annual event hosted by King Charles, the 85-year-old painter and designer flouted expectations by wearing a pair of bright yellow Crocs.

Hockey, known for frequently offsetting his tailored looks with trainers, matched the Crocs with his yellow glasses. He completed his look with a striking plaid suit and checkerboard tie.

His fashion choice provided a welcome splash of color in a sea of black lace-ups at the annual event and was even welcomed by the King, who remarked in admiration: "Your yellow galoshes! Beautifully chosen."                                                                                            

Hockney was among the members of the prestigious Order of Merit invited by King Charles for their annual Buckingham Palace lunch. Others included broadcaster Sir David Attenborough, actress and children's TV icon Baroness Floella Benjamin, playwright and screenwriter Sir Tom Stoppard and Ghanaian-British architect Sir David Adjaye.

The Order of Merit was established by King Edward VII on 23 June 1902 to reward those who have provided "exceptionally meritorious service towards the advancement of Arts, Learning, Literature, and Science."

His Royal Highness opted for a more formal attire for the occasion, with a smart navy suit, dusky pink tie featuring a white diamond pattern and a pair of Oxfords.

While we may never see Charles strolling the halls of Buckingham Palace in Crocs, it is safe to say the orthopedic slip-on shoes, originally launched in 2002, have made a comeback in recent years.

Thanks to endorsements from celebrities such as Justin Bieber and Post Malone, the foam clogs once loved by surgeons and pensioners but maligned by the masses have managed to reinvent themselves as the comfort icon of the footwear world.

----------


## david44

> the Royal Stud


better known as Prince no swet of PizzaMate, from Dorking to porking oh wo king

----------


## panama hat

> better known as Prince no swet of PizzaMate, from Dorking to porking oh wo king


Is that the paedo prince?

----------


## helge

And Hillary ?

Tell more

----------


## S Landreth

Jealousy is character flaw.

___________


Royal watchers' joy at King Charles' Christmas return to Sandringham 

King Charlies is to continue the Queen's tradition of spending Christmas at Sandringham. What does the announcement mean for royal watchers who gather each year to see the Royal Family in Norfolk?

The Queen hosted 32 Christmases from the Sandringham Estate, although the Covid pandemic meant she spent her final two festive periods at Windsor Castle.

This year, King Charles III and the Queen Consort will return to Norfolk and are expected to be joined by their wider family.

Among those who traditionally gather outside St Mary Magdalene Church following the Christmas Day service are Karen Anvil and her daughter Rachel.

In 2017, Karen captured an image of the Prince and Princess of Wales with Prince Harry and the Duchess of Sussex that was published and shared around the world.

"It'll be nice to have them back. They'll bring some normality," Karen said.

"It's a fresh start for everybody and I'm just glad that he's keeping the tradition of Sandringham at Christmas. It's just great.

"I'm really looking forward to seeing them. It's been a long time since they've all been here."

Karen, 44, of Watlington, and Rachel, 21, plan to wake up early on Christmas morning and head to the church on the estate.

"We're going to wait with everybody else. There are so many people there and the atmosphere will be great," said Karen.

"We're actually really excited this year, it'll be a whole different vibe."

As with previous years, Karen will have a camera at hand in the hope of capturing another in-demand photograph.

"I took a fab four so let's get a fantastic five shall we?" she joked, referencing the Prince and Princess of Wales and their three children.

"Obviously, the King and the Queen Consort too."

Rachel said she especially loved seeing the Princess of Wales and was keen to see what she would be wearing.

"I'm buzzing. I'm really excited to see the King and Queen Consort too because it's their first year," she said.

"I met him when he was Prince Charles and he was making a fuss of the dogs. He was just down to earth and so lovely."

Crafter Nici Watson, 55, lives in nearby Emneth and regularly walks at Sandringham.

She is delighted King Charles has chosen to spend the festive season in Norfolk.

"I think it's lovely. We'll all miss the Queen terribly of course, but I think if he carries on in the way she did, I don't think we can go far wrong," she said.

With so many other royal residences, she wondered if the King might have chosen elsewhere.

"But it's the first year of losing his mum, he's got neither mum nor dad now, bless him, so you know, maybe it's his way of keeping faith and a bit of respect for his parents really," said Nici.

"It's lovely for Norfolk really. I think Charles is going to do a fantastic job, I really do."

For Bodhi Tokelove, and his husband Ashley, who live near King's Lynn, a visit to Sandringham on Christmas morning with their dogs was a cherished tradition.

"We were a little worried they wouldn't be spending Christmas here this year, or going forward," he said.

"But I think it's a mark of respect for the Queen as she adored Sandringham, as well as for our local tradition of the event continuing.

"We will be there probably earlier than normal, as I imagine it will busier than normal, with it being the first time Charles is here as King."

Bodhi said they saw the King a few years ago "when he wished us a Merry Christmas".

"Here's hoping we get the same opportunity once again, although it's a magical energy whether you get the chance to be close or not," he said.

"I think it will help people move on and deal with their losses," said Melanie Wellard.

Melanie, who lives in Dersingham, said she got her best view of the Queen five years ago, when she waved at her from her car. Melanie was out walking her dog at the time.

"There's such an affinity with the house and with the family," she said.

"There was a huge sense of loss when the Queen died, and the fact that there will be life there again, who knows what that will lead to?"

----------


## S Landreth

No more ladies in waiting for Queen Consort Camilla 

Camilla Parker Bowles, Queen Consort to King Charles III, is breaking the longstanding royal tradition of having ladies-in-waiting and will instead appoint assistants under the modernized title Queens Companions, multiple outlets are reporting.

The BBC reports that Camilla is also scaling back the duties of her six assistants, making the symbolic position less of an administrative or secretarial commitment than in the past, when ladies-in-waiting also worked on logistics for the Queen.

The move is part of an effort to push the British monarchy into modernity and remodel parts of the institution after the death of Queen Elizabeth II, whose passing ended a record seven-decade reign and left the monarchy to her son.

Still, the assistants will likely play a similarly supportive, personal-assistant role to Camilla as they have done to Queens and Queen Consorts since the Middle Ages, attending her at public events and supporting her official duties, according to the Washington Post.

Camilla has reportedly handpicked for the position six of her close friends, and theyre set to make their first appearance with her at a Violence Against Women and Girls event at Buckingham Palace later this week.

Queen Camilla replaces traditional ladies-in-waiting with companions

----------


## S Landreth

Some advance notice

King Charles to visit Bedfordshire for first time as monarch

King Charles is to visit a Sikh soup kitchen and travel on a new airport shuttle during his first engagements in Bedfordshire since becoming monarch.

The King will visit Luton on 6 December, meeting various community groups at the Town Hall, which was opened by the Duke of Kent in 1936.

He will also visit the Guru Nanak Gurdwara temple and meet volunteers at the Luton Sikh Soup Kitchen.

The King will also travel on the Luton DART transit system to the airport.

At Luton Town Hall, he is expected to meet local groups and members of the public, including representatives from The Ghana Society, Royal British Legion, the Luton Town Football Academy, veterans and cadets.

At the newly-built Guru Nanak Gurdwara in Luton, he has been invited to speak with volunteers and learn about the programmes delivered for the local community.

The King will also visit the Luton Sikh Soup Kitchen, which serves 150 vegetarian hot meals every Sunday outside Luton Town Hall, in addition to a vegetarian hot meal served seven days per week, 365 days per year at the Gurdwara.

At the Sikh School, he will speak to children who are learning Punjabi and traditional music.

King Charles will also visit Luton DART (Direct Air-Rail Transit) Parkway Station to find out about the new cable-drawn mass passenger transit system connecting Luton Airport Parkway railway station to London Luton Airport.

His Majesty will then board the DART for a three-minute journey.

----------


## S Landreth

The Kings son and his wife are turning some heads

The Prince and Princess of Wales visit Boston

The Prince and Princess of Wales are visiting Boston. Heres what theyre up to.

The British are here.

William and Catherine, the Prince and Princess of Wales, began *a three-day visit to the Boston area* on Wednesday, that kicked off with a meeting with Boston Mayor Michelle Wu and will culminate with *a star-packed awards ceremony* for *the princes Earthshot Prize* at MGM Music Hall at Fenway on Friday.

In between, *the royal couple will make several stops*, including a visit to climate tech startup Greentown Labs in Somerville and Chelsea nonprofit Roca on Thursday, and separate visits to the Center on the Developing Child at Harvard University and the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum on Friday.

The trip, the first outside the United Kingdom for William and Catherine since taking on their new roles as Prince and Princess of Wales in September, revolves around the princes global environmental prize cermony.

Boston is, after all, an apt choice for the festivities: The Earthshot Prize draws inspiration from President John F. Kennedys moonshot challenge in the 1960s by taking the same sense of urgency and applying it to creating solutions to reverse environmental damage over the next decade.

Prizes will be awarded for five categories: protecting and restoring nature, cleaning the air, reviving the oceans, building a waste-free world, and fixing the climate, according to the foundation. The five winners will each receive 1 million pounds.

President Biden will meet with Prince William on Friday afternoon at the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum in Dorchester, according to the presidents schedule released by the White House.

The president will fly to Boston Friday afternoon from Joint Base Andrews in Maryland and arrive at Logan Airport.

After he lands in Boston, Biden will travel to the JFK Library to meet with one half of the royal couple, as Princess Catherine will be in Cambridge touring Harvard Universitys Center, according to her schedule.

https://www.townandcountrymag.com/so...p-2022-photos/

----------


## S Landreth

Prince William Greeted by President Joe Biden in Boston

The Future King and the President! Prince William Joins President Joe Biden in Boston

Prince William received the ultimate American welcome during his latest outing in Boston when President Joe Biden welcomed him.

On Friday, the Prince of Wales and heir to the throne visited the John F. Kennedy Presidential Library and Museum, where he was joined by the president.

Also on hand to greet the prince were Ambassador Caroline Kennedy (the daughter of JFK) and her children, Jack Schlossberg and Tatiana Schlossberg, who accompanied William on a tour of the building.

 
Prince William, 40, chose Boston as the host city for the second annual Earthshot Prize Awards Ceremony in tribute to President Kennedy. Inspired by President Kennedy's famed 10-year goal of landing on the moon (known as Moonshot), the Earthshot Prize aims to promote impactful approaches to the world's most pressing environmental challenges over the next decade. (Fittingly, the announcement that the 2022 awards ceremony would be held in Boston came on the anniversary of the moon landing in July.)

During his visit to the Boston landmark, William viewed exhibits from the pivotal years of the Kennedy Administration in the 1960s, ahead of the moon landing in 1969.

At a private luncheon following the tour, William gave brief remarks, saying: "Thank you, Ambassador Kennedy, for that warm welcome and for hosting us here in this iconic building. Caroline, just over a year ago, we committed to bringing the Earthshot Prize to Boston, the birthplace of your father, and the man who inspired our mission. The 2022 winners announced later today are the next step on our collective journey. Their stories are inspiring, and their solutions are game-changing."

"Humans have an extraordinary capacity to set goals and strive to achieve them," William said in a TED Talk last year. "I've long been inspired by President John F. Kennedy's 1961 mission to put a man on the moon within a decade. He named it the Moonshot. It seemed crazy. We'd only just launched the first satellite. Putting a man on the moon that quickly seemed impossible."

But Kennedy inspired people "to organize and measure the best of our energies and skills. In taking that giant leap for mankind, the team behind the Moonshot united millions of people around the world — that this crazy ambition wasn't so crazy after all."

According to Prince William, that kind of ambition continues to be critical as we "start this new decade knowing that it is the most consequential period in history."

"If we do not act in this decade, the damage that we have done will be irreversible," he said. "And the effects felt not just by future generations but by all of us alive today. And what's more, this damage will not be felt equally by everyone. It is the most vulnerable, those with the fewest resources and those who've done the least to cause climate change who will be impacted the most."

On Friday night, the star-studded Earthshot Prize ceremony will be held at the MGM Music Hall. There, five winners from the pool of finalists will be announced. They will each receive $1 million grants to accelerate their project's goals, in addition to support from the Earthshot network.

----------


## S Landreth

Earthshot Prize: Prince William announces five winners

Childhood friends in Oman who figured out how to turn carbon dioxide into rock are among five winners chosen for the Prince of Wales's prestigious Earthshot Prize.

The annual awards were created by Prince William to fund projects that aim to save the planet.

Each winner will receive £1m ($1.2m) to develop their innovation.

Prince William announced the winners on Friday at an awards ceremony in Boston in the US.

 
"I believe that the Earthshot solutions you have seen this evening prove we can overcome our planet's greatest challenges," Prince William said during the ceremony.

"By supporting and scaling them we can change our future," he said.

The winning projects are based in Kenya, India, Australia, the UK and Oman.

This is the second set of Earthshot Prizes awarded, after the first ever awards last year. The prize's name refers to the "Moonshot" ambition of 1960s America by then-President John F Kennedy, who pledged to get a man on the Moon within a decade.

Five Earthshot Prizes of £1m ($1.2m) are being awarded each year until 2030 in support of environmental innovation projects for the future. Nominations for the 2023 prize open up on 5 December.

This year's winners were chosen from a list of 15 finalists by a panel that includes Prince William, Sir David Attenborough, actress Cate Blanchett, footballer Dani Alves, Fijian activist Ernest Gibson and singer Shakira.

William and Catherine handed out awards to the five winners during a star-studded ceremony in Boston on Friday - with celebrities there including Billie Eilish, Annie Lennox, Ellie Goulding, Chloe x Halle and David Beckham.

*Who are the winners?*

*Clean Our Air:*

*Mukuru Clean Stoves, Kenya:* Kenya's Mukuru Clean Stoves is a female-founded business with mostly female staff. They produce stoves that are fired by processed biomass made from charcoal, wood and sugarcane instead of solid fuels, which can lead to air pollution and accidents that claim four million lives each year, the Earthshot Prize said.

*Protect and Restore Nature:*

*Kheyti, India:* In India, Kaushik Kappagantulu's Greenhouse-in-a-Box helps small-hold farmers protect their crops from extreme weather and pests, in a country that has been severely impacted by climate change.

*Build a Waste-free World:*

*Notpla, United Kingdom:* A waste-free solution from the UK was also among the winners, where Pierre Paslier and Rodrigo Garcia Gonzalez have been able to create natural, bio-degradable plastic made out of seaweed. The company made more than one million takeaway food boxes for the food delivery platform Just Eat this year. *More on the UK winner here*

*Revive Our Oceans:*

*Australia:* The Indigenous Women of the Great Barrier Reef in Australia were chosen for a programme that has trained over 60 women in both traditional and digital ocean conservation methods.

*Fix Our Climate:*

*44.01, Oman:* In Oman, Talal Hasan's project 44.01 promises to turn carbon dioxide into peridotite, a rock that is found in abundance both in Oman and globally, including the US, Europe and Asia. It offers a low-cost and safe alternative to traditional methods of storing carbon, which include burying it underground in disused oil wells.

Talal Hasan, founder of 44.01 said winning the Earthshot Prize was "a proud moment" for his team.

"We started 44.01 two years ago because we saw the very real impact of climate change here in Oman," he said.

"Winning the Earthshot Prize will help us scale our solution around the world, and ultimately eliminate billions of tonnes of CO2. Climate change is the greatest challenge we have ever faced but being part of this amazing group of finalists give us hope."

Charlot Magayi, the CEO of Mukuru Clean Stoves, said 200,000 households in Kenya have had access to her product since she launched the business in 2017.

"The Earthshot Prize is going to help us reach one million households," she added.

Pierre Paslier, co-founder of the London start-up Notpla, said when the project started eight years ago in a student kitchen, "we would have never imagined we would be here today".

"No one wants to live in a world full of plastic waste but it's not too late to act," he said.

The ceremony is due to be broadcast at 17:30 GMT on Sunday on the BBC in the UK, and on Monday in the US.

Earlier on Friday, Prince William met US President Joe Biden as part of the royal couple's three-day trip to the US. It is Prince William and Catherine's first big international appearance since the death of the Queen.

The Best Photos from the 2022 Earthshot Prize Green Carpet

----------


## Hugh Cow

A positive of the royal family is the ability of Prince William to focus causes such as Earthshot and generate positive worldwide publicity, unlike the ginger whinger and his bint.

----------


## S Landreth

Fvckin’ freak

----------


## cyrille

> A positive of the royal family is the ability of Prince William to focus causes such as Earthshot and generate positive worldwide publicity, unlike the ginger whinger and his bint.


What's the difference?




As the tour of the Caribbean showed, the royal family is facing a credibility crisis.

William and Harry are two sides of the same coin, though Harry won't be on one.

----------


## S Landreth

^..........




> Jealousy is character flaw.

----------


## cyrille

Proud of your ineptitude with the language, eh?

----------


## S Landreth

^Not going to be you who will be crowned.  :Smile: 

St Edward's Crown leaves Tower of London ahead of Coronation 

The St Edward's Crown has been removed from the Tower of London to be resized for the King ahead of the Coronation.

The historic centrepiece of the Crown Jewels was taken away to allow for its modification before the ceremony on 6 May, Buckingham Palace said.

The movement of the crown was kept secret until its safe delivery. Its current location has not been divulged.

A version of it has been used during the coronations of English and British monarchs since the 13th Century.

This St Edward's Crown was made for King Charles II in 1661, as a replacement for the medieval crown that was melted down after the execution of his father in 1649.

The original is thought to date back to Edward the Confessor, the 11th Century royal saint who was the penultimate Anglo-Saxon king of England.

It is the 1661 St Edward's Crown that appears in the royal coat of arms of the United Kingdom, the Royal Mail logo and in badges of the British armed forces.

In a statement on Saturday, Buckingham Palace said: "St Edward's Crown, the historic centrepiece of the Crown Jewels, has been removed from the Tower of London to allow for modification work to begin ahead of the Coronation on Saturday 6 May 2023."

The ceremony will take place in Westminster Abbey, eight months after the monarch's accession and the death of Queen Elizabeth II.

It is understood the ceremony will include the same core elements of the traditional service, which has retained a similar structure for more than 1,000 years, while also recognising the spirit of 21st Century Britain.

However, the Coronation is expected to be on a smaller scale and shorter, with suggestions that it could last just an hour - Queen Elizabeth II's lasted about three hours.

It is also expected to be more inclusive of multi-faith Britain than in the past, but will nonetheless be an Anglican service, with the Queen Consort being crowned alongside Charles III.

Guest numbers will be reduced from the some 8,000 of 1953 to about 2,000, with peers expected to wear suits and dresses instead of ceremonial robes, and a number of rituals, such as the presentation of gold ingots, not being performed.

----------


## S Landreth

Wanted to get this out before it gets late.

I know the climate denier; who couldnt tell you the difference between a carbon sink and a kitchen sink, Hugh Cow who was first to praise the Earthshot post wouldnt want to miss it.


The Earthshot Prize 2022

The award ceremony was recorded and will be broadcast for the first time on Sunday (4 December). You can watch the Earthshot Prize awards ceremony in the UK on BBC One and BBC iPlayer from 5:30pm.

It will also be available in the US via PBS platforms on Monday (5 December). The ceremony can also be streamed on the Earshot Prizes official YouTube channel from 5:30pm tomorrow and is available to stream all across the world.

___________

In other news


King Charles donates fridges and freezers to food banks

Funds donated by the King will help hundreds of food banks across the UK store more food by providing them with fridges and freezers.

The white goods will be distributed to local charities and food banks identified by London-based charity, The Felix Project.

Up to 800 fridges and freezers will be delivered between now and spring.

Felix Project boss Charlotte Hill said freezers will enable them to store more food which can be drawn out later on.

"At Christmas we see a huge increase in surplus donations, yet unfortunately in previous years we have had to turn down tens of thousands of kilos of food," she said.

"The new fridges and freezers will enable us to store more food, which can be drawn on later down the line at times when donations dip, as well as reducing food waste."

The £1m fund includes a "substantial personal donation" from the King, a grant from The Prince of Wales's Charitable Fund and donations from a range of funders, the charity said.

Food banks and charities are experiencing unprecedented demand but also fewer donations, as the cost-of-living crisis deepens, it added.

'Beyond excited'

Sarian Karim, the founder of Keep the Drums and Lose the Knife, a partner charity that provides community food and is based in Southwark in south London, will be getting a freezer in the next few months.

"Every day we hear heart-breaking stories from our recipients about how they cannot afford to eat and are skipping meals," she said.

"They rely on the food we give, but we want to help more and to do that we need more food.

"We are beyond excited to be receiving this freezer. It will be incredible and mean we can store more and do more for those in need."

Baroness Louise Casey, a trustee of The Prince of Wales's Charitable Fund, said: "This action will mean many more food banks and charities across the UK will be able to store more fresh food and reduce the tragedy of food waste in the winter months ahead.

"This is the right thing to do for those in need, the sustainable environment, and especially at this time of year when so many citizens want to offer their help."

----------


## S Landreth

Could be interesting to learn more about the King, from family.

Meghan Markle and Prince Harry Netflix Docuseries Release Date Revealed: 'We Know the Full Truth'

Meghan Markle and Prince Harry's Netflix series has a release date.

Volume one of the Duke and Duchess of Sussex's six-episode docuseries, which is titled Harry & Meghan, will begin streaming on Netflix on Dec. 8. Volume two will premiere on Dec. 15.

The intimate first look at the documentary series will shed light on the highs and lows of the couple's love story. In a new trailer released alongside the premiere date, Harry says, "It's really hard to look back on it now and go, 'What on earth happened?'"

"There's a hierarchy of the family," Harry continues. "You know, there's leaking, but there's also planting of stories."

"It's a dirty game," he says.

Meghan then says, "I realized, they're never going to protect you."

Referring to his late mother Princess Diana, Harry says, "I was terrified. I didn't want history to repeat itself."

"No one knows the full truth," Harry adds. "We know the full truth."

The project comes from Oscar-nominated director Liz Garbus, whose previous celebrity-focused features include Love, Marilyn, What Happened, Miss Simone? and Becoming Cousteau.

According to Netflix, "the series explores the clandestine days of their early courtship and the challenges that led to them feeling forced to step back from their full-time roles in the institution.

"With commentary from friends and family, most of whom have never spoken publicly before about what they witnessed, and historians who discuss the state of the British Commonwealth today and the royal family's relationship with the press, the series does more than illuminate one couple's love story, it paints a picture of our world and how we treat each other."

Meghan, 41, and Harry, 38, first signed a multi-year deal with Netflix in September 2020. At the time, The New York Times reported that the Sussex's production hub, later christened Archewell Productions, would exclusively create documentaries, docuseries, feature films, scripted shows and children's programming for the popular platform.

Meghan briefly spoke about what audiences can expect to see in the docuseries in an October interview with Variety.

"It's nice to be able to trust someone with our story — a seasoned director whose work I've long admired — even if it means it may not be the way we would have told it," the Archetypes host said of working with Garbus. "But that's not why we're telling it. We're trusting our story to someone else, and that means it will go through their lens."

"It's interesting. My husband has never worked in this industry before," she continued, referencing the entertainment business. "For me, having worked on Suits, it's so amazing to be around so much creative energy and to see how people work together and share their own points of view. That's been really fun."

In her August interview with The Cut, Meghan remained similarly vague when asked if the upcoming special would cover their love story.

"What's so funny is I'm not trying to be cagey," she said at the time, proceeding to praise Garbus' acclaim. "I don't read any press. So I don't know what's confirmed. I will tell you Liz Garbus is incredible."

Cameras were seen following Meghan and Harry around the Invictus Games in The Hague in April, likely for a feature on the prince's adaptive sports tournament for injured, sick and wounded service personnel and veterans.

In April 2021, the Invictus Games Foundation announced that a Netflix docuseries about the epic event was in the works through Archewell Productions. Heart of Invictus, the project's working title, would follow athletes as they prepared for the 2022 Games in The Hague.

Can't get enough of PEOPLE's Royals coverage? Sign up for our free Royals newsletter to get the latest updates on Kate Middleton, Meghan Markle and more!

It will be a busy winter for the Duke and Duchess of Sussex, with Prince Harry's memoir set to hit shelves on Jan. 10, 2023. Late last month, Penguin Random House confirmed that the prince will share his story in Spare, a 416-page memoir where Harry reflects with "raw, unflinching honesty."

___________

King Charles seen for the first time since Harry and Meghan trailer as he attends church service

King Charles is seen for the first time since Harry and Meghan's bombshell Netflix trailer as he attends church service in Sandringham

King Charles has been seen for the first time in public since Harry and Meghan's bombshell Netflix trailer was released, as he attended a church service today.

The Monarch looked pensive as he walked to church on the Royal Sandringham estate in Norfolk, accompanied by a friend.

The King, who was wearing a long brown overcoat and smart brown shoes, made the short walk to St Mary Magdalene Church for the 11am service.

He was greeted outside the church by the Reverend Canon Paul Williams and they shook hands before Charles headed inside.

As he left Charles was cheered up by a member of the public shouting: 'God Save the King' and he smiled and waved.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles: Man arrested after reports egg thrown in monarch's direction 

A man has been arrested on suspicion of common assault after an egg was reportedly thrown in the direction of the King.

The alleged incident happened while King Charles was on a walkabout in Luton town centre on Tuesday.

Bedfordshire Police said a man in his 20s was detained and is in custody.

The monarch was steered away from crowds by his security staff before continuing to meet members of the public.

The latest incident comes just weeks after a 23-year-old student was arrested after eggs were thrown at the King and Queen Consort during their visit to York.

The royal couple had just arrived in the city on 9 November to unveil a statue in honour of the late Queen at York Minster when four eggs were thrown, all of which missed.

Many of those who greeted King Charles at Luton Town Hall wished him a "Merry Christmas", while some had brought presents to give to him.


 
The King also met community leaders, including from the Ghana Society, the Royal British Legion and the Luton Town football academy, as well as officially opening the Guru Nanak Gurdwara temple.

Later, the King boarded the DART (Direct Air-Rail Transit) - a new airport shuttle which will connect people travelling from Luton Airport Parkway station to the terminal.

The first sign of anything unexpected happening was when the King was suddenly and firmly steered away from the crowd by his security team.

It had been one of King Charles's trademark walkabouts - friendly, close up and with lots of handshakes and a sea of camera phones.

He was getting an enthusiastic reception from hundreds of people gathered on a cold morning outside Luton town hall.

There was some kind of flurry in the crowd that seemed to prompt the security scare. I was standing only a few feet away, there was nothing obviously shouted and nothing seemed to land near the King. Although steered, he didn't seem stirred.

A few moments later the walkabout began again across the square. Most of the people waiting to see him would have been unaware anything had happened.

Even if it gives his security team nightmares, these walkabouts, hands-on and with some joking exchanges, seem to be something that the King really enjoys, more so perhaps than the choreographed lines of dignitaries and official guests.

After some tea drinking and signing a book inside the town hall - with his own pen, not one provided - he went back for some more handshakes with the crowd outside. On a cold day, people were warming to him.

It was also a noticeably diverse crowd. Sally Grant from Dunstable had come wearing an outfit which she said celebrated her Kenyan family background and she wanted to show her support.

The local mayor, Sameera Saleem, said she appreciated the King's visit and spending so much time with the public. Her dad Raja Saleem was there too, and he told the King that he'd been mayor when the late Queen had visited in 1999. He showed me the picture of him and the Queen on his mobile phone, still proud of the moment. How many people in the crowd will one day show their children the day they met the King in Luton?

Dynasties were meeting again in the day to day business of monarchy.

King Charles steered away from crowds by security after egg allegedly thrown  video

----------


## helge

100+ posts about Charles ?

Are you OK ?

 :Smile:

----------


## Switch

I am neither a monarchist, nor a republican, but I wasnt even aware of the Royal Family Channel. As Brit I cannot help but be amused by the fact that a you tube channel launched in 2010 was brought to my attention by an American.

Cheers SL. I am slightly disappointed that the Princess Royal does not feature much, but she was never one to blow her own trumpet anyway.

----------


## S Landreth

First King Charles 50 pence coins enter circulation in UK

 
The first coinage featuring King Charles III will start to appear in circulation at Post Offices around the UK from Thursday, with millions of the new 50-pence coins bearing the new monarch's portrait given out as change to customers.

The coin with the 74-year-old monarch's image reflects a transition from the Elizabethan age of the late Queen Elizabeth II to the Carolean era of Charles, with the coin also commemorating the life and legacy of the Queen on its reverse.

"Today marks a new era for UK coinage, with the effigy of King Charles III appearing on 50ps in circulation. It's a fantastic opportunity for coin collectors to add to their collections, or start one for the first time," said Rebecca Morgan, Director of Collector Services at the Royal Mint.

"We anticipate a new generation of coin collectors emerging, with people keeping a close eye on their change to try and spot a new 50p that bears the portrait of our new King. The Royal Mint has been trusted to make coins bearing the Monarch's effigy for over 1,100 years and we are proud to continue this tradition into the reign of King Charles III," she said.

A total of 9.6 million 50 pences will enter circulation, with the rest entering in line with demand.

According to the Royal Mint, a commemorative version of the coin released in October saw record visitors to its website in the 24 hours following.

"It is a tremendous honour for the Post Office and for Postmasters that the first coinage featuring King Charles III is being released into circulation via our extensive branch network," said Nick Read, Chief Executive Office of the Post Office.

"December is our busiest time of the year so the coin will be entering our network in a phased manner. If you don't receive the new 50p in your change on your first visit to a Post Office you may well get it in your change in a subsequent visit, so keep a lookout for it," he said.

Starting this week, Post Office branches throughout the country will receive the first batch of 4.9 million 50 pence coins bearing the King's portrait, including the Aldwych branch which is close to Clarence House in London - the official residence of King Charles III.

The portrait has been created by renowned British sculptor Martin Jennings and has been personally approved by Charles.

In keeping with tradition, the King's portrait faces to the left, the opposite direction to his late mother Queen Elizabeth II.

The reverse, or tails side, of the 50 pence features a design that originally appeared on the 1953 Coronation Crown, struck to commemorate Queen Elizabeth II's coronation at Westminster Abbey and includes the four quarters of the Royal Arms depicted within a shield.

In between each shield is an emblem of the four nations that make up the United Kingdom - a rose for England, a thistle for Scotland, a shamrock for Northern Ireland, and a leek for Wales.

All UK coins bearing the portrait, or effigy, of Queen Elizabeth II will remain legal tender and in active circulation, as historically it has been commonplace for coins featuring the effigies of different monarchs to co-circulate.

This ensures a smooth transition, with minimal environmental impact and cost, the Royal Mint said.

There are approximately 27 billion coins currently circulating in the UK bearing the effigy of Queen Elizabeth II, to be replaced over time as they become damaged or worn out. Other denominations of coins will be manufactured carrying the King's effigy in line with demand. 



 




> 100+ posts about Charles ?
> 
> Are you OK ?


The king could live into his 90's so you'll see a few more posts from me  :Smile: 




> I wasnt even aware of the Royal Family Channel. As Brit I cannot help but be amused by the fact that a you tube channel launched in 2010 was brought to my attention by an American.


you can find current news here: The Royal Family Channel - YouTube

----------


## david44

Now everyone can have Charles in their pocket not just Camilla, 50 years ago no one would imagine her married to a Catholic could become Queen so maybe there is hope for Megan , no wonder those up the rankings are worried according to a scouse near to the Duke of Nuke Astle.

----------


## Switch

A fine example of Royal brother and sister bombast.

He forces his first born to become PofW, while his sister insists on no titles for her kids. Mike Tindall gets to keep his low rugby club profile. All Zara inherited from her mum was a love of equine form.

----------


## Switch

> you can find current news here: The Royal Family Channel - YouTube


Seen thank you.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III meets Ryan Reynolds, Rob McElhenney at Wrexham

A Philly guy, a Canadian and a king meet to talk soccer. It's not the pitch for an unlikely buddy comedy but the result of King Charles III's trip to Wales on Friday.

The British monarch and Camilla, the queen consort, visited Wales on Friday and the royal couple attended a ceremony at St. Giles Church in Wrexham, Wales. They were there to commemorate Wrexham earning "city status" during Queen Elizabeth II's Platinum Jubilee celebration earlier in 2022.

The visit led to some surreal images when King Charles III arrived at The Racecourse Ground, home of Wrexham AFC. There he met the club's famous owners: actor Ryan Reynolds, the star of "Deadpool," and Rob McElhenney, the creator and star of the FX TV series "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia."

Reynolds, from Vancouver, and McElhenney, from Philadelphia, made the northern Welsh city known outside of the U.K. when they purchased Wrexham AFC in 2021. The club, which finished second in the National League of English Football in 2021-22, has had its ups and downs covered in the docuseries "Welcome to Wrexham."

Reynolds said that he and McElhenney wanted to elevate the club and the city.

"Having the king pay a visit is certainly one way to do it, that's for sure," he told Reuters.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III unveils first Christmas card as Britain's monarch

For the first time in 70 years, Britain has a new monarch at the helm to bring in the holiday season. The royal family unveiled the 2022 Christmas card on Sunday, featuring King Charles III and his wife Camilla, the queen consort.

 
"Wishing you a very Happy Christmas and New Year," the card said, alongside a photo of the couple at the Braemar Games in September, a gathering of the Scottish highland games that has been held since 1832. The picture was taken by royal photographer Samir Hussein.

This is the second consecutive year that a photograph of Hussein's has been selected for a royal Christmas card. This year's image was captured on September 3, just five days before King Charles' mother and Britain's longest-reigning monarch, Queen Elizabeth II, died at Balmoral Castle. She was 96 years old at the time of her death, which came 70 years after she ascended to the throne in 1952.

Charles and Camilla's 2021 card featured an image that Hussein took of the couple wearing face masks amid the COVID-19 pandemic. In it, the then Prince of Wales and Duchess of Cornwall were at the Royal Ascot horserace, with Charles helping his wife adjust her mask.

Christmas is a major holiday for the royals, with the family traditionally spending it at Sandringham House after attending a service at 16th-century church St. Mary Magdalene. During Elizabeth's reign, she would send about 750 Christmas cards every year to family, friends and members of the royal household, as well as some British officials.

The Royal Family https://twitter.com/RoyalFamily/stat...61165600940032

----------


## cyrille

'Edge of the seat' stuff, even by your standards.  :Very Happy:

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III sent his first sprig of Glastonbury holy thorn

King Charles III will soon receive a cutting from a Glastonbury holy thorn to grace his Christmas dinner table.

The tradition of taking a cutting from the holy thorn to send to the monarch dates back to the reign of King James I in the early 17th Century.

It will be the first time the new King will receive a sprig, which will be sent to Sandringham in Norfolk.

The eldest child from St John's Infant School cuts the thorn, and this year Eris Collins Diaz did the honours.

 
Speaking after the ceremony, Rev David MacGeoch, vicar of St John's Church Glastonbury, said: "Buckingham Palace are expecting this (thorn) in two days time.

"They will post it or deliver it to Sandringham where the King spends Christmas and he pops it - we hope, because his mother used to do this - in the centre of the dining room table on Christmas Day."

Rev MacGeoch added: "It brings a piece of Glastonbury to the dining room table of the whole of the crown family, which is fantastic."

The Glastonbury holy thorn is unusual because, unlike normal hawthorn trees, it flowers twice a year - once in winter and once in spring.

Legend has it that the first such thorn sprang from the staff of Joseph of Arimathea, the saint who buried Jesus, when he visited Glastonbury and thrust his staff into Wearyall Hill.

There was an outpouring of grief in December 2010 when vandals cut down the tree with a chainsaw.

Two years later, a replacement tree on Wearyall Hill was again cut down, and in 2019 the landowner took the decision to remove all vestige of the thorn from the location.

But it is believed the monks propagated the tree through cuttings, and similar thorns also grow in the grounds of Glastonbury Abbey and St John's churchyard.

The King's sprig was taken from the tree at St John's and was followed by a procession through the town.

----------


## HermantheGerman

> 100+ posts about Charles ?
> 
> Are you OK ?


Definitely not! 
Some people need a Fuehrer  :adolf: 

Jesus, Kings & Queens, Allah, Dictators, Trumps etc.  Bunch of morons if you ask me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## S Landreth

The King visits Parliament to unveil tributes to Queen Elizabeth II

The King’s visit

The King unveiled a gift from parliamentarians to the late Queen, which marked the occasion of her Platinum Jubilee, a pair of unique bronze sculptures featuring the heraldic beasts of the United Kingdom.

The King also unveiled a plaque on the floor of Westminster Hall, which marked the site of the Lying-in-State of the late Queen. The installation of the plaque continues a royal tradition that stretches back to King Edward VII in 1910, with today’s unveiling the first time that a reigning monarch has unveiled the tribute.

During the visit The King met with the Speakers of both Houses, as well as the Prime Minister and Leader of the Opposition. The King also spoke to parliamentary staff who had helped to deliver the historic Lying-in-State ceremony, where over 200,000 members of the public paid their respects to the late Queen earlier this year.

Sir Lindsay Hoyle, Speaker of the House of Commons, said: ‘Seeing King Charles unveil our traditional gift to his mother, Her late Majesty, was particularly poignant. We wanted to present something long-lasting, beautiful and emblematic of the esteem with which we held our Queen to mark her Platinum Jubilee – and I believe these ornate lamps do just that.’

Lord McFall of Alcluith, the Lord Speaker, said: ‘It was an honour to welcome The King to Parliament today, especially for such an important occasion – to give thanks to his mother, Her late Majesty Queen Elizabeth. For 70 years the country had been privileged to witness her commitment to constitutional monarchy, and was rightfully admired for her loyalty and faithfulness to duty. These sculptures will serve as beacons to future generations, reminding them of the magnificence of her reign and the esteem in which the Queen was held.’

 
Platinum Jubilee gift

Commemorating a unique moment in the nation’s history, the Platinum Jubilee gift is situated between two previous gifts to Queen Elizabeth II - the Diamond Jubilee window in Westminster Hall and the Silver Jubilee fountain in New Palace Yard.

All four countries of the United Kingdom are represented in the work, including the Lion of England, the Unicorn of Scotland, the Dragon of Wales and the Irish Elk of Northern Ireland. The lanterns themselves, switched on for the first time today by The King, reflect the shape of St Edward’s Crown.

The Speaker and Lord Speaker asked Rt Hon Michael Ellis KC MP, who organised the late Queen’s Diamond Jubilee Gift in 2012, to lead on this year’s Jubilee project, which as in 2012 has been entirely funded by personal donations from members of both Houses and from across the political spectrum - with no expense to the taxpayer. Members of the public can view the gift from the free-to-access areas of the Palace of Westminster.

Cambridge-based sculptor Tim Crawley was chosen to design the sculptures, working alongside Hampshire fine art foundry Morris Singer. Taking inspiration from the architecture and heraldic art found within the Palace of Westminster, Crawley studied the stone carvings and masonry in the immediate area, creating pieces that are sympathetic to their environment.

Michael Ellis KC MP said: ‘This year’s Platinum Jubilee was unique in the long history of these islands and our magnificent late Queen was honoured across the world for her service and duty. It is a longstanding tradition that both Houses of Parliament present the Sovereign with a Gift marking a Jubilee and these bronze sculptures of the heraldic beasts of the United Kingdom are symbolic of Her late Majesty’s unifying effect on her people, the strength she showed throughout her reign and the elegance and style with which she undertook her duties.  The gift has been a labour of love over the past two years for the wonderful artist and the specialist artisans working on it.’

----------


## Little Chuchok

All hail the adulterer King Charles.He's a fucking cock. People have short memories. Why would anybody think he was a good guy? Keep posting...

----------


## Neverna

I'm not sure why anybody would think the British royal family is relevant in 2022. Stand them down. Give them a pension. Buy them a small holding in the countryside somewhere. Then consign them to the history books. Sell tickets to visit the palaces to keep tourists happy.

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles and Queen Consort arrive in Harrow to visit community kitchen

Whilst greeting the crowds outside and meeting members of the community, the pair also got to meet a group of pupils from Priestmead Primary School in Harrow. His Majesty King Charles III was in high spirits as he and The Queen Consort headed to London’s Community Kitchen.

Posting about their Harrow visit on social media, The Royal Family said: “London Community Kitchen, founded in 2014, works with vulnerable communities across London and is supported by a network of dedicated volunteers.

“It distributes up to 60 tonnes of surplus food to local communities serving over 10,000 people every week from its hub in Harrow.”

Harrow resident David Parkes told Harrow Online: “What an honour it was to see The King in Harrow today! After such a tough year for the Royals, it’s so nice to see them making an effort to thank members of local communities, and seeing them today is maybe the highlight of my whole year.”

Following their trip to Wealdstone, The King and Queen Consort will join the Prince and Princess of Wales and others for a carol service being held at Westminster Abbey.

King and Queen open garden at London’s Community Kitchen

----------


## prawnograph

A New Zealand Xmas parade:

A faux Royal Family, including Ginger and the Whinger, and a Prince Andrew sitting alongside a pair of schoolgirls in uniform.

----------


## cyrille

Meghan's let herself go.

----------


## taxexile

> Meghan's let herself go.


start at 4.31





.... and the legendary "as a valid actress, feminist and black girl i refuse to demean myself for money " blow job scene

Mail Online Videos: Top News & Viral Videos, Clips & Footage | Daily Mail Online

----------


## 39TG

This woman clearly isn't wifey material.  Gawd, Harry is exceptionally dim.

----------


## S Landreth

Queen Elizabeth II remembered during Royal carol service

Tributes were paid to HM Queen Elizabeth II during the second annual Royal Carols: Together at Christmas service at Westminster Abbey on Thursday 15th December.

The service was hosted by HRH The Princess of Wales and attended by Their Majesties The King and The Queen Consort, HRH The Prince of Wales, and other Members of the Royal Family.

During the service, The Prince of Wales read an extract from Queen Elizabeth II’s Christmas Message 2012:

_‘At Christmas I am always struck by how the spirit of togetherness lies also at the heart of the Christmas story. A young mother and a dutiful father with their baby were joined by poor shepherds and visitors from afar. They came with their gifts to worship the Christ child. From that day on he has inspired people to commit themselves to the best interests of others.’_

The service also recognised the selfless efforts of individuals, families and communities across the UK, and highlighted the remarkable impact that coming together to support others can have for us all.

About the service

The service was led by the Dean of Westminster, the Very Reverend Dr David Hoyle, who welcomed the congregation to the Abbey.

There was music from Alfie Boe OBE and Melanie C, who sang Silent night; Samantha Barks, who sang Walking in the air; and Craig David who sang Have yourself a merry little Christmas. Pianist and composer Alexis Ffrench played his own arrangement of In the Bleak Midwinter. St Mary’s Ukrainian Choir led the singing of Away in a manger.

Olympic gold medallist Nicola Adams OBE read Luke 2:1-7 and Actress Dame Kristen Scott Thomas DBE read Michael Guite’s poem, Refugee. Actor Hugh Bonneville read an extract from Paddington’s Christmas Post.

The Dean read John 1: 1-5, 14 and also gave a reflection.

The service was sung by the Choir of Westminster Abbey, conducted by James O’Donnell, Organist and Master of the Choristers. The organ was played by Peter Holder, Sub-Organist, and before the service by Matthew Jorysz, Assistant Organist.

----------


## prawnograph

Jeremy Clarkson goes for it

*Jeremy Clarkson dreams of Meghan Markle 'paraded naked through the streets' in vile rant*
18 December 2022

Jeremy Clarkson has issued a foul rant about Meghan Markle, insisting that he "hates her on a cellular level" and wants her to be "paraded naked through the streets".

The television presenter said that he "dreams of people throwing lumps of excrement at her" in the insensitive spew of hatred towards Meghan - who he has never met.

In his latest column for The Sun, Jeremy said how he felt "sorry" for Prince Harry and said that he is being "controlled" by his wife.

He called the royal a "glove puppet" in an online rant.

"Meghan, though, is a different story. I hate her," he wrote.

Unbelievably, he said that he had more hatred towards Meghan than a serial killer.

"Not like I hate Nicola Sturgeon or Rose West. I hate her on a cellular level," he continued.


Jeremy said that he hated Meghan, who he's never met, more than serial killer Rose West

----------


## malmomike77

> Gawd, Harry is exceptionally dim.


That was a given, the fact he's gone full US retard just proves it. I wish them both well, but FFS just leave us in the UK out of your bellyaching.

----------


## helge

^^He was always a bit too......spontaneous.

A giant baby actually

----------


## prawnograph

*Jeremy Clarkson* 





> "At night, I’m unable to sleep as I lie there, grinding my teeth and dreaming of the day when she is made to parade naked through the streets of every town in Britain while the crowds chant, “Shame!” and throw lumps of excrement at her.


JC gets a response:

*Jeremy Clarkson's daughter Emily takes swipe at her dad after his vile Meghan Markle rant*
Emily Clarkson has slammed her dad after he publicly described his hate for Meghan Markle comparing his hatred to that of notorious serial killers, Nicola Sturgeon and Rose West.
.
.
.
I have no idea who or what Kathy Burke is - a colossal c*ck or colossal c*nt?
.
*Kathy Burke hits out at ‘colossal c***’ Jeremy Clarkson after his Meghan Markle rant*
.
.
'
*Jeremy Clarkson slammed for 'vile' Meghan Markle rant as he claims he hates her 'more than Rose West'*
Jeremy continued: "But what makes me despair is that younger people, especially girls, think she’s pretty cool. They think she was a prisoner of Buckingham Palace, forced to talk about nothing but embroidery and kittens.
"That makes me even angrier. Can’t they see everything that’s happening is so very obviously pre-planned."
Earlier this week, Jeremy attended a Christmas lunch event with Queen Consort Camilla and other public figures like Piers Morgan - who has also been one of the Sussex's biggest critics since they left the royal family.

----------


## malmomike77

^ Meghan should be delighted, there's no such thing as bad publicity, its what the vacuous bitch has wanted from the start - people in the US pay to go to their outpourings and they get awards for feeling sorry for themselves  :rofl:

----------


## S Landreth

Harry & Meghan, Two PMs, Royal Racism Row: King Charles III completes 100 days of reign

Queen Elizabeth II died exactly 100 days ago, at 96, following 70 years of faithful service. As the world grieved her death, her bereaved eldest son Charles stepped up to fulfill his destiny. He was crowned King Charles III, and it is thought that his staff saw the first 100 days on the throne as critical to establishing the tone of his reign.

However, it is safe to say that the new monarch has not experienced an easy transition during his initial three months in power. Not only was a huge in-tray thrown upon him, but he also had to confront a variety of unforeseen situations, many of which he could not have predicted.

What are some of these unforeseen situations?
Charles participated in a session of the Accession Council when he was officially declared King just 48 hours after becoming king. For the first time, the historic meeting was aired, and he was seen grimacing when a pen platter obstructed the process of his signing a paper, and he motioned for an assistant to move it.

But that was not the end of his problems with stationery because he was spotted in another viral video only days after in Northern Ireland. He was caught on camera becoming irritated over a leaky pen and snarling: "I can't tolerate this b****y thing... every stinking time!"

Thankfully, after several weeks of royal grief, he could see the lighter side of his pen issues. During a trip to Dunfermline, Charles and the Queen Consort were asked to sign a visitor's book, which he seemed to do with his pen. After delivering it to Camilla, he seemed to refer to the pen tragedies by smiling and saying, "These things are so temperamental."

__________


King Charles' first 100 days of reign - eggings, race row, Harry and Meghan Netflix drama

Exactly 100 days ago, after 70 years of dedicated service, Queen Elizabeth II died at the age of 96. And as the world mourned her passing, her grieving eldest son Charles had to step up to fulfil his destiny.

He officially became King Charles III and it is believed his team earmarked the first 100 days of him being on the throne as crucial to setting the tone for his reign.

But it's fair to say the new monarch has not always had an easy ride in his first three months in charge.

Not only was a large in-tray thrust upon him, he has also had to deal with a number of unexpected issues, many he would not have been able to foresee...

*Pengate*

Less than 48 hours after becoming monarch, Charles attended a meeting of the Accession Council, where he was officially proclaimed King.

The historic meeting was televised for the first time ever, and he was spotted grimacing when a pen tray got in the way of him signing a document and he beckoned an aide to move it.

But that wasn't the end of his frustrations when it came to stationery as just days later in Northern Ireland he was caught in another clip, which went viral.

He was recorded getting agitated by a leaking pen and was heard snarling: " "I can't bear this b****y thing ... every stinking time!"

Thankfully, several weeks later, after the end of royal mourning, he managed to see the funny side of his pen troubles.

During a visit to Dunfermline, he and the Queen Consort were invited to sign a visitor's book, with the King appearing to use his own pen.

And after handing it to Camilla, he appeared to reference the pen dramas by smiling and appearing to say: "These things are so temperamental."

*Political turmoil*

In one of his mother the late Queen's final duties as monarch just two days before her death, she formally invited Liz Truss to become Prime Minister after the resignation of Boris Johnson.

This meant that Ms Truss became the first PM that Charles held weekly audiences with as King.

And it seems it will always be remembered for the King's stinging comment to Ms Truss, who was under intense political pressure at the time.

As she was escorted into the room where she was to have the audience with Charles, the former Tory leader could be seen carrying out an awkward curtsey, before shaking hands with him.

And he remarked: "Back again? Dear oh dear."

Meanwhile, it would have been assumed that because his late mother appointed Ms Truss just days before Charles' accession, it would be a duty he would not have to worry about in the early part of his reign.

However, after Ms Truss quickly lost the support of Tory MPs, she was forced to resign after just 44 days in 10 Downing Street - making her Britain's shortest-serving Prime Minister ever.

And just weeks into his reign, Charles had to oversee Ms Truss' resignation before formally appointing her successor Rishi Sunak as PM.

However, it appears that Charles broke one of his mother's long-standing traditions when it came to her Prime Ministers during his appointment of Mr Sunak.

Over the years when meeting PMs at Buckingham Palace, the late Queen would nearly always meet them in the audience room at Buckingham Palace - a room filled with cosy furniture and family pictures.

However, Charles opted to meet Mr Sunak in the 1844 Room at the palace, which the King also used to meet dignitaries in the first few weeks of his reign.

*Two egging incidents*

During his early reign, the King appeared to be keen to get out and about and meet as many people as possible.

But in recent weeks, two of his walkabouts have been marred by egg-throwing incidents.

The first came in November when eggs were thrown at him and Camilla as they visited the city of York.

The royal couple had just arrived in the city to unveil a statue in honour of the late Queen at York Minster when a figure in the crowd threw four eggs, all of which missed.

Then just weeks later, police confirmed they had charged a 28-year-old man with a public order offence after an egg was allegedly thrown at the King during another walkabout.

Bedfordshire Police refused to disclose the name of the suspect following the incident outside Luton Town Hall.

*Harry and Meghan's explosive Netflix series*

The relationship between Charles, his youngest son Harry and his wife Meghan has long been rocky.

Even before he became King, Harry hit out at Charles during his interview with Oprah Winfrey, accusing his dad of cutting him off financially.

And in recent days Harry and Meghan ramped up their attacks on the Royal Family in their explosive Netflix series.

In it, Harry accused the royals of having a huge level of unconscious bias and Meghan said the media wanted to destroy her.

The duke also said members of his family questioned why Meghan needed more protection from the media than their wives had been given, but that they failed to grasp the race element.

Meanwhile, he also went into detail about what happened at the Sandringham Summit and said his dad did not tell the truth.

There has been no official response from Buckingham Palace about the series so far.

*The Crown*

However, it is not just one Netflix series that has posed difficulties for Charles - the streaming platform's hit series The Crown also returned for a bombshell fifth season.

The latest series focused on the early 90s and the breakdown of the now-King's marriage to Princess Diana and his relationship with the now Queen Consort.

The show also faced a barrage of criticism over a scene which saw Charles, then Prince of Wales, plotting with former Prime Minister Sir John Major to persuade his mother to abdicate, which was branded as fiction.

A spokesman for the former PM said: Sir John has not cooperated  in any way  with The Crown. Nor has he ever been approached by them to fact-check any script material.

Discussions between the Monarch and Prime Minister are private and  for Sir John  will always remain so.

However, Netflix said: "The Crown has always been presented as a drama based on historical events.

Series five is a fictional dramatisation, imagining what could have happened behind closed doors during a significant decade for the royal family  one that has already been scrutinised and well-documented by journalists, biographers and historians.

*Race row*

Another issue that Charles had to contend with last month is a race row that engulfed the palace.

It came following a royal aide allegedly asking a black British visitor at Buckingham Palace: "What part of Africa are you from?"

----------


## panama hat

> ^^He was always a bit too......spontaneous.


True . . . but just imagine your wife being subjected to the shit Meghan's been confronted with by not only your own family . . . but the public - we can see that even here.  

A bunch of dickheads losing their rag over a woman who complains about being treated badly - the misogyny is quite strong.







> I'm not sure why anybody would think the British royal family is relevant in 2022. Stand them down. Give them a pension. Buy them a small holding in the countryside somewhere. Then consign them to the history books. Sell tickets to visit the palaces to keep tourists happy.


True, true . . .but people do love a spectacle, especially the great unwashed masses

----------


## sabang

This thread is about King Charles the Third. What do some Netflix ho's have to do with it? They are out of the Firm.

----------


## malmomike77

> What do some Netflix ho's have to do with it? They are out of the Firm.


no they aren't, they are making a living complaining  from their Montecito pad about how badly they've been treated and what a terrible life they've had. Eventually they'll run out of "issues" or have to generate new ones to ensure they remain in the public eye and can sell their "News" to the highest bidder who can tout it to morons who care.

----------


## Neverna

Two articles, one from the Indian Economic Times and one from the Mirror. Who copied who? Or did they just rehash a palace hand out? 




> Harry & Meghan, Two PMs, Royal Racism Row: King Charles III completes 100 days of reign
> 
> King Charles' first 100 days of reign - eggings, race row, Harry and Meghan Netflix drama


 
Queen Elizabeth II died exactly 100 days ago, at 96, following 70 years of faithful service. 
Exactly 100 days ago, after 70 years of dedicated service, Queen Elizabeth II died at the age of 96.

As the world grieved her death, her bereaved eldest son Charles stepped up to fulfill his destiny. 
And as the world mourned her passing, her grieving eldest son Charles had to step up to fulfil his destiny.

He was crowned King Charles III, and it is thought that his staff saw the first 100 days on the throne as critical to establishing the tone of his reign.
He officially became King Charles III and it is believed his team earmarked the first 100 days of him being on the throne as crucial to setting the tone for his reign.

However, it is safe to say that the new monarch has not experienced an easy transition during his initial three months in power. 
But it's fair to say the new monarch has not always had an easy ride in his first three months in charge.

Not only was a huge in-tray thrown upon him, but he also had to confront a variety of unforeseen situations, many of which he could not have predicted.
Not only was a large in-tray thrust upon him, he has also had to deal with a number of unexpected issues, many he would not have been able to foresee.

Charles participated in a session of the Accession Council when he was officially declared King just 48 hours after becoming king. 
Less than 48 hours after becoming monarch, Charles attended a meeting of the Accession Council, where he was officially proclaimed King.

For the first time, the historic meeting was aired, and he was seen grimacing when a pen platter obstructed the process of his signing a paper, and he motioned for an assistant to move it.
The historic meeting was televised for the first time ever, and he was spotted grimacing when a pen tray got in the way of him signing a document and he beckoned an aide to move it.

----------


## taxexile

For the first time, the historic meeting was aired, and he was seen grimacing when a pen platter obstructed the process of his signing a paper, and he motioned for an assistant to move it.

----------


## S Landreth

First pictures of King Charles banknotes revealed
 
The new look of banknotes featuring the image of King Charles has been unveiled by the Bank of England.

The portrait will be the only change to existing designs of £5, £10, £20 and £50 notes and will start to enter circulation from mid-2024.

New notes will feature the King's portrait on the front and in the see-through security window.

Existing notes will still be accepted in shops after the new notes begin to circulate.

Queen Elizabeth was the first and only monarch to consistently appear on circulating Bank of England banknotes, starting in 1960. Notes issued by Scottish and Northern Irish banks do not depict the monarch.

There are about 4.5 billion individual Bank of England notes worth about £80bn in circulation at present.

The Bank of England said that, following guidance from the Royal household, the new notes would only be printed to replace worn notes or to meet increased demand, in order to minimise the environmental and financial impact of the change.

Bank of England governor, Andrew Bailey, said he was "proud" of a "significant moment" with the new design.

Fifty pence coins bearing the image of King Charles III have already entered circulation via post offices across the country.

An estimated 4.9 million of the new coins are being distributed to post offices - about half of the total number earmarked for circulation - to be given in change to customers.

Coins carrying the image of the late Queen will still be accepted in shops, in the same way as banknotes.

For anyone taking part in a family Christmas quiz this year, it is worth remembering that, in ascending order, the reverse side of current polymer Bank of England banknotes feature Sir Winston Churchill, Jane Austen, JMW Turner and Alan Turing.

Cash use has become far less frequent when compared to debit cards, owing primarily to the use of contactless payments and then accelerated by the Covid pandemic. The buying power of specific coins and banknotes have also been diluted by rising prices.

However, there is still keen interest from consumers and collectors about the images used on cash.

Collectors will be particularly excited to get their hands on the lowest serial numbers of the new King Charles banknotes when they appear.

----------


## cyrille

Urgent security review ordered for King Charles.

 Fears of widespread discontent. 

Let the bellends clear out for Christmas.

Urgent King Charles security review with protests feared on Christmas Day - Mirror Online

----------


## Edmond

> The new look of banknotes featuring the image of King Charles has been unveiled by the Bank of England.


Interesting fact: 

It's the most high tech banknote ever made.


If somebody writes numbers on it with a pen, his face turns to scream at it. 









Yeah, well, I thought it was good.

----------


## S Landreth

The royal family tree


 

See if you’re in line

----------


## panama hat

> For the first time, the historic meeting was aired, and he was seen grimacing when a pen platter obstructed the process of his signing a paper, and he motioned for an assistant to move it.


He really is a it of a turd, totally removed from reality.  Time to get rid of this ridiculous institution.




> King Charles III has no plan' to cut working members of royal family
> 
> t


I'm sure the people, freezing or waiting in food queues feel his pain.  People who support this shyte are simply fuckwits.

----------


## Loy Toy

Don't tell me Charlie is now the King of Australia now QE2 has passed?

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles salutes late Queen Elizabeth II in his first Christmas speech




 

Britain's King Charles III honored his mother, the late Queen Elizabeth II, in a pre-recorded Christmas message that was released Sunday.

*Why it matters:* In his first Christmas speech as a monarch, Charles invoked the “selfless dedication” of public service workers and shared empathy for those struggling to make ends meet.


The king honored Elizabeth's legacy throughout the speech, and said he shared with her “a belief in the extraordinary ability of each person to touch, with goodness and compassion, the lives of others and to shine a light in the world around them.”

*What he's saying:* “Christmas is a particularly poignant time for all of us who have lost loved ones," said the king, 74, during an address at St. George’s Chapel at Windsor Castle. "We feel their absence at every familiar turn of the season and remember them in each cherished tradition.”


"I am standing here in this exquisite chapel of St. George at Windsor Castle, so close to where my beloved mother, the late queen, is laid to rest with my dear father," he said Sunday in the church's quire, where his mother gave the same speech in 1999.

_"I am reminded of the deeply touching letters, cards and messages which so many of you have sent my wife and myself and I cannot thank you enough for the love and sympathy you have shown our whole family."_
_— King Charles III during his Christmas address_

*The intrigue:* It was the first Christmas message not delivered by the Queen since 1957.


In her final Christmas speech last year, Queen Elizabeth II spoke of “passing the baton” to the next generation.

----------


## Joe 90

So did anyone watch the parasites speech?
No, didn't think so.
The only chance the Royal family have to regain popularity is for Charlie and his brothers to drop dead and for William and Kate to take over.
Then there may be a popular future for the British Royal family.  :UK:

----------


## Loy Toy

Maybe William can run for Prime Minister?

I doubt Charlie will give up his seat until they plant him in the ground.

----------


## DrWilly

> Don't tell me Charlie is now the King of Australia now QE2 has passed?


That is how it works...

----------


## panama hat

> Don't tell me Charlie is now the King of Australia now QE2 has passed?


yup, he is now YOUR king  :Smile: 





> That is how it works...


And yours  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> Don't tell me Charlie is now the King of Australia now QE2 has passed?


You just found this out?  :Very Happy: 

Can you let Hugh know?

----------


## Loy Toy

Well I guess we can have another referendum and get that Arse-Wipe Union Jack logo off our flag............ :Very Happy:

----------


## S Landreth

> So did anyone watch the parasites speech?


King Charles’ Christmas message proves a ratings hit

A record number of Britons have tuned in to watch Charles deliver his first Christmas Day message, with the new king attracting a bigger audience than his late mother’s addresses to the nation.

A record 10.7 million Britons tuned in at 3pm local time on Christmas Day to hear the King’s eight-minute address. This is the highest number recorded in the two decades that viewing figures have been collected and well above the 8.96 million viewers who tuned in last year for Elizabeth II’s final message.

The broadcast was a boon for the public broadcaster BBC with more than 8 million tuning in for the address on its platform, compared with the 1.58 million who watched it on commercial rival ITV.

It was also easily the most-watched show in Britain on Christmas Day, well ahead of the second most watched, Strictly Come Dancing Christmas Special, which had 5.4 million viewers.

The BBC said thanks to the King’s Christmas message the broadcaster had more viewers than popular streaming service Netflix on December 25.

Viewership of Queen/King's Christmas speech

 
King's first Christmas message tops 10m viewers - BBC News

----------


## S Landreth

First collection of commemorative coins featuring King Charles is unveiled for 2023

Royal Mint reveals first coins of 2023 featuring portrait of King Charles III

It marks the first time people will see the portrait of King Charles on a £2 coin.

The first 50p coins to feature the monarch were released into circulation this month.

Each of the five coins in the 2023 set will celebrate significant moments to come that year.

There will be a £5 coin to mark the 75th birthday of King Charles.

 
There will also be two £2 coins commemorating the life of The Lord of the Rings author JRR Tolkien and the centenary of the Flying Scotsman.

Finally, two 50p coins celebrating 75 years of the NHS and 75 years of the Windrush generation complete the collection.

The 2023 commemorative sets will be available in a range of precious metal and base proof finishes from January 3, at The Royal Mint website.

Prices will start from £50 for a Brilliant Uncirculated set, going all the way up to £10,390 for a Platinum Proof collection. Each of the coins will be available individually in 2023.

Anne Jessopp, CEO of The Royal Mint, said: “As the official maker of UK coins, The Royal Mint has been proud to strike every single UK coin for Her Late Majesty Queen Elizabeth II for 70 years.

“As we enter the New Year, we will start to see one of the biggest changes to UK coins for decades take place as King Charles III’s portrait begins to appear on all new UK coins.”

Rebecca Morgan, divisional director of the collector services at the Royal Mint, said: “Each year The Royal Mint reveals a collection of coins, known as the Annual Set, which feature a range of designs that appear on £5, £2 and 50p coins marking some of the year’s most significant moments and anniversaries.

“This year is particularly special for The Royal Mint, as we unveil the first coins of 2023 bearing His Majesty King Charles III official coin portrait, which also includes a commemorative £5 coin to celebrate His Majesty’s 75th birthday.

“The Annual Set provides members of the public with an opportunity to collect the very first coins of 2023 with The King’s portrait and mark this historic transition in monarchy on coins.”

First collection of commemorative coins featuring King Charles unveiled for 2023 celebrating NHS - https://www.royalmint.com/annual-sets/2023

----------


## S Landreth

King Charles III And Queen Camilla Begin New Year with Church Service

King Charles III is starting off the new year by bringing back a tradition.

The monarch, 74, and his wife Camilla, Queen Consort, 75, attended a morning New Year's Day service at St. Mary Magdalene Church in Sandringham, a beloved annual tradition of his mother, Queen Elizabeth.

King Charles III was photographed visiting the U.K. church wearing a blue suit and grey tweed coat with brown leather shoes, while Camilla opted for a black jacket, black boots, and a grey hat with feathers.

As part of the New Year's Day outing, the two met with the Bishop of Norwich, Graham Usher, and the Reverend Canon, Dr. Paul Williams, outside the church. King Charles III also greeted crowds waiting near St. Mary Magdalene Church and was captured talking to a group of onlookers while they snapped photos.

The royal family's tradition of attending a New Year's Day service at St. Mary Magdalene Church in Sandringham ceased for two years due to the pandemic and Queen Elizabeth's health. The queen celebrated the holidays at Windsor Castle in 2021 and 2020 before her death on Sept. 8, 2022.

For the 2022 holiday season, the royal family returned to Sandringham. On Christmas morning, they stepped out for church at St. Mary Magdalene, greeting members of the public following the service and then heading back to Sandringham House for a traditional turkey lunch with all the trimmings.

"Charles has always been very, very fond of Sandringham," says royal biographer Ingrid Seward. "Christmas within any family is always about tradition. He will keep it the same as it ever was."

King Charles III's first Christmas speech as king echoed the sentiments Queen Elizabeth often shared in her holiday speeches. He touched on the need to come together for the holidays and, as Queen Elizabeth classically did, closed his holiday remarks on a positive note.

"While Christmas is, of course, a Christian celebration, the power of light overcoming darkness is celebrated across the boundaries of faith and belief," he said. "So, whatever faith you have, or whether you have none, it is in this life-giving light, and with the true humility that lies in our service to others, that I believe we can find hope for the future. Let us, therefore, celebrate it together and cherish it always."

King Charles III's coronation is scheduled for May 6.

____________

I had no idea it was so large (real estate portfolio)……

Which royals moved house after the Queen'''s death? And who owns their real estate portfolio?

Since the death of Queen Elizabeth II, the topic of royal homes and who lives where has become a potent one.

In the past few years, UK newspaper reports from sources purporting to be very close to the office of the then Prince of Wales suggested that a whole new approach to royal real estate was being planned by the heir apparent.

The idea was that when he came to the throne, King Charles would open up the private grandeur of historic royal homes to the public, creating people's palaces for all to enjoy for extended periods throughout the year.

It's early days, of course, and those plans are unlikely to be implemented before the coronation in May, but there's certainly a plethora of options to consider with Sandringham House, Windsor Castle and Balmoral Castle — all places the late Queen spent a good deal of private time — ripe for conversion.

While we wait for announcements of a possible democratisation of regal property, here is a glance at the House of Windsor real estate portfolio and the current owners and tenants.

google the headline to view the article

----------


## 39TG

> So did anyone watch the parasites speech?
> No, didn't think so.
> The only chance the Royal family have to regain popularity is for Charlie and his brothers to drop dead and for William and Kate to take over.
> Then there may be a popular future for the British Royal family.


No, I didn't listen.  I think Charles will be a popular enough King.  In the Commonwealth, he's been around so long, he's really part of the furniture.

----------


## S Landreth

Coronation Claims Office to look at historic and ceremonial roles for King Charles IIIs Coronation

Process launched to help decide who will perform an historic or ceremonial role at the Kings Coronation.

The Coronation of His Majesty King Charles III will take place on Saturday 6 May.

In line with His Majestys wish for the event to be rooted in tradition but reflective of today, and in accordance with Government advice, a Coronation Claims Office has been created within the Cabinet Office to consider claims to perform an historic or ceremonial role.

This replaces the Court of Claims, which fulfilled a similar role for Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth IIs Coronation in 1953.

When looking at claims, the Coronation Claims Office will consider matters including whether the role or service was performed in 1953 or not, what the basis is for it to be performed now and the claimants connection to those who previously performed the role or service.

Officials from the Coronation Claims Office will consult with ecclesiastical experts from Lambeth Palace and ceremonial experts from the Royal Household when considering claims.

*Chancellor of the Duchy of Lancaster Oliver Dowden said:*

His Majesty The Kings Coronation will be a momentous occasion in the history of our country. The new Coronation Claims Office will ensure we fulfil The Kings wish that the ceremony is rooted in tradition and pageantry but also embraces the future.

All claims must be submitted in writing to the Coronation Claims Office by 5.30pm on Friday 3 February 2023.

Claim forms can be downloaded here and sent by email to coronationclaims@cabinetoffice.gov.uk or by post to:

Coronation Claims Office
1 Horse Guards Road
London
SW1A 2HQ

----------


## panama hat

> In the Commonwealth, he's been around so long, he's really part of the furniture.


He is neither respected nor seen as a sovereign, though.  He's the odd son of the woman who was in charge, who had his wife offed to he could shack up with a horse

----------


## malmomike77

> He is neither respected nor seen as a sovereign, though. He's the odd son of the woman who was in charge, who had his wife offed to he could shack up with a horse


Is there anything you aren't an authority on where the Royal Family is concerned? No wonder you've been busy, all the popularity polls and stuff.

----------


## cyrille

> I think Charles will be a popular enough King.  In the Commonwealth, he's been around so long, he's really part of the furniture.


I guess you're unaware of how the last royal visit to the Caribbean went, then.

It is, of course, about a lot more than whether or not there is personal animosity towards Charles.

----------


## malmomike77

> I guess you're unaware of how the last royal visit to the Caribbean went, then.


A lot of that is the vocal minority who were/are pushing independence from the UK and commonwealth and are quite excited at the prospect of Slave Trade reparations.

----------


## panama hat

> Is there anything you aren't an authority on where the Royal Family is concerned?


It's called an opinion, you utter fuckwit, mixed with what people here are saying.  You know, the 


> Commonwealth


 in the post responded to.  If you'd spend less time getting paralytically boozed off your empty skull you'd actually understand what the issue is.   :Smile:  

Your repetitious and boring attempts at trying to be both your oft-mentioned MI5/6/SAS legend and somehow relevant are just that - boring. 





> No wonder you've been busy, all the popularity polls and stuff.


Yea . . . how very well put.  :Drunk: 





> I guess you're unaware of how the last royal visit to the Caribbean went, then.


Yea, not too well at all . . . 





> *‘Perfect storm’: royals misjudged Caribbean tour, say critics*
> 
> 
> Calls for slavery reparations and Jamaica’s PM insisting country was ‘moving on’ signal sea change in relations with royals


‘Perfect storm’: royals misjudged Caribbean tour, say critics | Monarchy | The Guardian

----------


## malmomike77

> It's called an opinion, you utter fuckwit, mixed with what people here are saying. You know, the


Ahhh OK, still angry though i see. Still its good to get all your monarchy angst out and this is certainly the thread to do it on, now if only there were another two dozen threads to exercise all your other issues on.

----------


## panama hat

Still awake?  Boozed up and posting your 100 today, fuckwit?  :Smile: 





> your monarchy angst


Now, if you only knew what the word means. You have issues putting your thoughts into written English so I'd suggest you not try other languages as by trying to sound semi-literate you simply look the drunk fool that you are. 

English, it's YOUR mother tongue.  :rofl: 


Now, what do you have a problem with here and what does it have to do with 'angst'?:






> *‘Perfect storm’: royals misjudged Caribbean tour, say critics*
> 
> 
> Calls for slavery reparations and Jamaica’s PM insisting country was ‘moving on’ signal sea change in relations with royals


‘Perfect storm’: royals misjudged Caribbean tour, say critics | Monarchy | The Guardian

----------


## malmomike77

> Still awake? Boozed up and posting your 100 today, fuckwit?


Yes, yes......he's off again.

----------


## panama hat

Interestingly you being boozed up and posting shit isn't me going on . . . English, dumbfuck, try it.  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

> Interestingly you being boozed up and posting shit isn't me going on . . . English, dumbfuck, try it.



Except i'm not you dumb fukin obsessive Kraut - you mate have mental issues of that there is no doubt - all you do daily on here is hunt down your favourite posters and then you're off with your usual repetitive shite - everyday, it got boring 4 years ago

----------


## 39TG

I think King Charles has an attractive gravitas befitting a King.

----------


## S Landreth

Man fined for throwing egg towards King Charles III in Luton

A man has been fined after pleading guilty to throwing an egg towards King Charles III during a walkabout.

Harry May, 21, was charged with a public order offence after the royal visit to Luton on 6 December.

Westminster Magistrates' Court heard that May, from Moreton Road South in Luton, thought the monarch's visit to the "poor area" was in "bad taste".

The defendant - who gave his full name as Harry Spartacus May - was fined £100 and ordered to pay £85 in costs.

The King was initially steered away from crowds outside Luton Town Hall by protection officers, but continued his visit shortly afterwards.

Prosecutor Jason Seetal said police had detained May after seeing him hurl a projectile that landed on the ground near the King as he spoke with members of the public.

The King was ushered away from the crowd by protection officers while meeting members of the public in Luton

May was charged with using threatening/abusive words/behaviour likely to cause harassment, alarm or distress.

Mr Seetal said that when officers interviewed him, May told them "he did this because he believed the King visiting a town like Luton, which is a deprived and poor area, was in bad taste and he wanted to make a point of this".

May sat in the dock wearing glasses and a navy jacket and remained expressionless as the facts were read out to the court.

His defence lawyer Alex Benn told the court their client "deeply regrets" his actions and "accepts he now has to face the consequences".

They described him as a "committed and family-oriented person" who "cares deeply about his local community".

Addressing May, chief magistrate Paul Goldspring said: "Whatever disagreement you have with somebody, the way to resolve it is not to throw projectiles at them."

Mr Goldspring rejected a claim from May's mother that he "was not really aware" hurling an object in the direction of a public figure may cause them "fear" but accepted that he expressed regret.

He added: "I also accept you weren't trying to hit His Majesty with the egg. But you planned it and you planned to do it again, otherwise why take two?

"You targeted somebody. It doesn't matter the reasons why."

__________


King Charles' first overseas state visit will be to Paris, French government sources say

The invitation to Charles was made by Mr Macron at the time of the funeral of the Queen.

Mr Macron said on September 16: I had the opportunity to invite King Charles to come to France when it is appropriate for him.

The visit is now set to take place in the week beginning March 27, said the sources.

A state dinner is planned at the Elysee Palace, where French first lady Brigitte Macron will have a meeting with the Queen Consort, according to the reports.

The Paris National Assembly  the equivalent of the House of Commons  will also welcome the Royal couple, as will Paris mayor, Anne Hidalgo.

An aide to Mr Macron said: The visit will send out a strong message because it will be the first official visit of Charles III.

It will happen when the King is not yet crowned, which shows that France is a priority for him.

King Charless Coronation is on May 6 this year.

The aide continued: This visit is an opportunity to show the age-old attachment of his country to ours, beyond Brexit, and to be part of the family continuity, because Elizabeth II was Francophile and French-speaking.

During his visit to London for the Queens funeral, Mr Macron gave Charles a photo album of Queen Elizabeth visit to Versailles in 1957.

The state visit is set to be accompanied by a Franco-British summit between government ministers from the two countries.

Queen Elizabeth II was a huge Francophile who made six state visits to France during her reign  five to Paris and one to Calais.

The first took place in April 1957, four years after her coronation, when Her Majesty the Palace of Versailles, the Paris Opera, and the Louvre.

She also enjoyed a cruise on the River Seine with Prince Philip, and visited Lille, to lay a wreath on a World War I memorial.

Buckingham Palace declined to comment on the reports.

__________

*Just for fun.*

6 in 10 Britons now say King Charles III will do a good job as King

Following the passing of Queen Elizabeth II and Charles taking his first steps as the new monarch, new polling by Ipsos in the UK shows a majority of Britons now expect him to do a good job as King. Around 6 in 10 (61%) expect this to be the case, showing an increase of 12ppt, from 49%, since June of this year, when the Platinum Jubilee took place. Only 13% expect him to do a bad job, falling 7ppt since June.


 
This puts expectations for King Charles III somewhat closer to those for the now second in line to the throne, Prince William. Almost three-quarters (72%) now say the new Prince of Wales will do a good job as King when the time comes with 7% expecting him to do the job badly.

----------


## cyrille

£185 looks a fair deal.

I wonder if they have a bogof promotion.

----------


## panama hat

> you dumb fukin obsessive Kraut - you mate h


Drunk . . . and angry all the time . . .  :rofl: 

*​*

----------

